# 23rd March 2015 - Parade and Celebration



## Reichmarshal

*23rd March 2015*

This year the parade is taking place. This has been decided at the highest levels that matter. The exact words that I was communicated were" unless we are in a all out war, the parade will be held on 23 March ".
All preps are in full swing. Also the parade will be held at the new venue that was allocated in Mush era (but never used) ie in shakerparian along the Islamabad expressway opposite sector I-8.
It will be held with all the bells n whistles, like it use to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## Burhan Wani

Reichmarshal said:


> *23rd March 2015*
> 
> This year the parade is taking place. This has been decided at the highest levels that matter. The exact words that I was communicated were" unless we are in a all out war, the parade will be held on 23 March ".
> All preps are in full swing. Also the parade will be held at the new venue that was allocated in Mush era (but never used) ie in shakerparian along the Islamabad expressway opposite sector I-8.
> It will be held with all the bells n whistles, like it use to be.


 Good news. At least we will listen to "Allah ho Allah ho" after a prolong time.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kompromat

I hope its not another rumor we hear every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I.R.A

Good news finally. Missed it for long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Yeh hoyi na baat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

Bratva said:


> Ye to wohi baat ho gai, Gillani wasn't ready to resign after getting a one minute punishment in supreme court because he was playing over semantics it is just symbolic until SC had to dispose him. Likewise PML-N is playing roundu Gillani by fiddling around the semantics, absence of counter files is not equal to Dhandli !



Bai sahab ap phisal gay ho. 23rd March, Gillani, Resign, SC???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hmm i think it's just a rumor like last time PAF announced Fly past on 23rd March 2014 the weather was not good it was raining they delayed it to next week but when the Crowd reached Jinnah Park everyone came to know that it's cancelled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

take out your camera guys ... please post pics if it happen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hmm i think it's just a rumor like last time PAF announced Fly past on 23rd March 2014 the weather was not good it was raining they delayed it to next week but when the Crowd reached Jinnah Park everyone came to know that it's cancelled



A fly past did happen, albeit at a changed date I think. 

I went to see it. Don't remember the exact date. I think the night of 14 August?

BTW< Kayani was pretty eager to have a parade last time around but he was forced to cancel it at the last time due to some monetary issues and some intel reports. 

let's hope we do get it this time.

BTW, which venue are we talking about in Shakarparian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jango said:


> A fly past did happen, albeit at a changed date I think.
> 
> I went to see it. Don't remember the exact date. I think the night of 14 August?
> 
> BTW< Kayani was pretty eager to have a parade last time around but he was forced to cancel it at the last time due to some monetary issues and some intel reports.
> 
> let's hope we do get it this time.
> 
> BTW, which venue are we talking about in Shakarparian?



It was the Part of the Parade on 14th August where they fire flares.. i was telling about the 23rd March they planned an Airshow of F-16 Block 52 and JF-17 but later cancelled


----------



## fatman17

Seriously doubt it esp after APS incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Hanif

ramesh said:


> which parade???


Pakistan Resolution Day Parade..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarrar

Pakistan needs that parade on 23rd March to boost the moral & spirits of people & army. I hope 23rd March is celebrated just like the way it used to be celebrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

This needs to happen. Pakistan must act like a nation. Don't be cowards and be afraid to show off in your own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

The only problem is that the Shakerparian parade ground location is being used to make the concrete girders for use in the Metro project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Horus said:


> I hope its not another rumor we hear every year.




I don't think its rumours as far as I know personality of General Raheel such decisions are nothing for him. Expect something bold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Horus said:


> I hope its not another rumor we hear every year.





fatman17 said:


> Seriously doubt it esp after APS incident.



An officer of Lt. Colonel rank at the ISPR confirmed to me that a full fledge parade is very much planned for this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Green Arrow

It is a really good news. We need to keep our morale high and let the enemy know that we are not the dead nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

At frist it should never have been canceled it is proud of nation but corrupt people tend to make wrong mistakes mushy was good but his advisors are stupid i hope pakistan invite russian president first time in history in 23 march parade i hope they have some sense TIT FOR TAT if it happens

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Any update/confirmation about this news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

lets hope for the best


----------



## Guynextdoor2

And you guys are inviting Obama.....


----------



## Windjammer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And you guys are inviting Obama.....



I guess not since our PM doesn't hold much experience on being a Tea waiter.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nair

When was the last time the parade happened? Is it only military or combined with cultural shows?


----------



## VelocuR

nair said:


> When was the last time the parade happened? Is it only military or combined with cultural shows?



What the heck, you didn't know? Should we have to explain?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Windjammer said:


> I guess not since our PM doesn't hold much experience on being a Tea waiter.



Big words easily make up for low accomplishments


----------



## nair

VelocuR said:


> What the heck, you didn't know? Should we have to explain?



To be frank i do not know....... (i havent followed it before)


----------



## Windjammer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Big words easily make up for low accomplishments


Or we simply take pride in standing next to anything from a Western Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

What is the significance of this date for you guys?


----------



## Windjammer

nair said:


> When was the last time the parade happened? Is it only military or combined with cultural shows?


Albeit we had a brief ceremony last year, but no full fledge military parade has happened after 2008, and yes it covers all aspects, military and cultural.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

doppelganger said:


> What is the significance of this date for you guys?


Pakistan Resolution Day - 1940 in Lahore, India.
AND
Pakistan became the world's first Islamic State in 1956.

ON the same day.

And it is me and my brother's birthday, but I don't think they will be celebrating that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> Albeit we had a brief ceremony last year, but no full fledge military parade has happened after 2008, and yes it covers all aspects, military and cultural.



Thanks... It will be interesting to watch the pics...... Would be more interested to see the cultural part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

nair said:


> To be frank i do not know....... (i havent followed it before)



Last time it was shown amazing military stuffs in 2008 under ex-President Musharraf era with few cultural shows. I think, it was small parades

Hopefully this year we expect that we have big long parades like Russia, China, France, and India's beautiful parade than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

Windjammer said:


> I guess not since our PM doesn't hold much experience on being a Tea waiter.


And how is having chaudhary vadhera pm working for you?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Windjammer said:


> Or we simply take pride in standing next to anything from a Western Capital.



Yeah right, you are proudly standing next to anything from a Western Capital with both feet firmly fixed in the UK. That makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal587

Let's hope 

Im not so excited I think unfortunately it will be canceled in the end the guy who posted this thread would post canceling news in the end


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bilal587 said:


> Let's hope
> 
> Im not so excited I think unfortunately it will be canceled in the end the guy who posted this thread would post canceling news in the end



You have adolf hitler on your profile pic......


----------



## Bilal587

Check my that thread in 2012

March 23, 2012 Republic Day



Guynextdoor2 said:


> You have adolf hitler on your profile pic......


So ...?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistan Resolution Day - 1940 in Lahore, India.
> AND
> Pakistan became the world's first Islamic State in 1956.
> 
> ON the same day.
> 
> And it is me and my brother's birthday, but I don't think they will be celebrating that.



Twins? Damn it I don't you mean there are 2 of you out there?........that...........would be..............scary..........



Bilal587 said:


> Check my that thread in 2012
> 
> March 23, 2012 Republic Day
> 
> 
> So ...?



That's Adolf Hitler......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah right, you are proudly standing next to anything from a Western Capital with both feet firmly fixed in the UK. That makes sense.


Then there are those who while sitting in some cubicle in Bangalore, adopt a western name and ape some silly accent.....i thought we were talking about head of states......what's your point. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


> An officer of Lt. Colonel rank at the ISPR confirmed to me that a full fledge parade is very much planned for this year.


The operative word is planned


----------



## fatman17

Don't get me wrong, l support staging the parade but can we afford the cost and the preparation that goes with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Windjammer said:


> Then there are those who while sitting in some cubicle in Bangalore, adopt a western name and ape some silly accent.....i thought we were talking about head of states......what's your point. !!



Lollz, I won't have a problem adopting a western name and a silly accent if it contributes to the economy. In my country we depend upon all people to contribute, not just heads of state. The point I'm making is that it is becoming clear that the people talking big and empty bragging are people who aren't actually living in Pakistan themselves.


----------



## truthseeker2010

we should not be very excited because it was planned last year as well but was cancelled at the last moment, so we will have to wait and see what turns out this year....because last year there was just a flypast of paf jets.


----------



## trident2010

Windjammer said:


> I guess not since our PM doesn't hold much experience on being a Tea waiter.



But he got experience with using "Katora" try this with Obama


----------



## raja hindustani

Will there be a live stream? If not hope some PDF members record and upload the event here.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

raja hindustani said:


> Will there be a live stream? If not hope some PDF members record and upload the event here.


If a full parade is conducted,then surely it will be telecasted live on many channels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

trident2010 said:


> But he got experience with using "Katora" try this with Obama



Suddenly Indians seem all besotted with Obama....... did he bring a plane load of Toilets with him or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## trident2010

Windjammer said:


> Suddenly Indians seem all besotted with Obama....... did he bring a plane load of Toilets with him or something.



No, he guaranteed the sewage pipe line running out of India towards the west of Indus river.


----------



## kaonalpha

I don't care who's coming after all this time I'll get to see the parade everyone talked so much about? After all the country would like to see some fancy hardware on parade.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Good old days!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good old days!
> 
> 
> View attachment 188122
> View attachment 188131
> View attachment 188123
> View attachment 188124
> View attachment 188125
> View attachment 188126
> View attachment 188127
> View attachment 188128
> View attachment 188129
> View attachment 188130


Hope these days come again soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Twins? Damn it I don't you mean there are 2 of you out there?........that...........would be..............scary..........


No. Not twins.


----------



## syedali73

tarrar said:


> Pakistan needs that parade on 23rd March to boost the moral & spirits of people & army. I hope 23rd March is celebrated just like the way it used to be celebrated.


I wish if the soldiers were provided with live ammo and allowed to blow off this hugely corrupt, inapt, and coward PM and along with his cronies while they were watching the parade. That would be a real moral booster for the nation and will be remembered as a true Pakistan day parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Seriously doubt it esp after APS incident.


Aftee


fatman17 said:


> Seriously doubt it esp after APS incident.


After APS the chances are more than ever


----------



## Bilal587

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Twins? Damn it I don't you mean there are 2 of you out there?........that...........would be..............scary..........
> 
> 
> 
> That's Adolf Hitler......


Yes he's used to be a human being like us back in 1930s

And don't tell me he's from Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Will the senate election in 1st week of march affect the security arrangements? When will the result of the election scheduled to come?


----------



## airbus101

just seen on TV it has been announced that it will takes place on 23rd of march


----------



## farhan_9909

*





ISLAMABAD: A joint military parade of Pakistan's armed forces will take place on Pakistan Day, sources said on Monday, after a gap of seven years.*

"The decision has been made to hold a joint military services parade on March 23," a top military source told Dawn on the condition of anonymity.

The parade will be organised by joint staff headquarters in Rawalpindi, which oversees the three armed forces of Pakistan.
*
The venue for the parade is yet to be finalised, with the two vast compounds shortlisted as potential sites.*

Furthermore, a diplomatic source told Dawn that the Chinese President Xi Jinping is expected to attend the Pakistan Day parade as chief guest.

Both China and Pakistan are working out details of the Chinese president's visit through diplomatic channels.

Chinese authorities have been assured about maximum security during Jinping's upcoming visit.

Contingents of the Pakistan army, navy and air force are expected to arrive in Islamabad soon for parade rehearsals, with stringent security measures in place.

_Also read: Military parade on March 23 canceled for 6th time in a row_

Last year, the military parade was canceled for the sixth time in a row, due to security reasons.

“The joint military parade has been cancelled due to security reason and deployment of troops at western borders engaged in the war against terrorism,” the defence had source said in 2014.

The decision to resume the military parade after seven years appears to be a manifestation of the military's show of strength in the wake of the shocking attack on the Army Public School (APS) in Peshawar last year, which left over a hundred dead. Of the 141 killed, 131 were schoolchildren.

The tragedy shook the country's conscience, with the government and military convening a Multi-Party Conference (MPC) which formed the National Action Plan (NAP).

Soon after, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced the lifting of the six-year moratorium on the death penalty in terrorism cases, which has since resulted in over 20 executions. Political parties also resolved, in an emergency meeting, to create special courts overseen by military officials.

Army chief General Raheel Sharif has vowed to continue the fight against militants until they are completely eliminated from the country, with heightened military offensives in North Waziristan, where operation Zarb-e-Azb is already underway to flush out local and foreign militants.

Another show of the army's resolve to show strength and resilience in the wake of the APS attack in Peshawar was the decision to re-open the school despite fears and uncertainty regarding security in the province. Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif also attended a commemorative service on the re-opening.

In Pakistan, the March 23 is venerated because it is likened to a national holiday, with some military processions that honour the day.

However, the day's true greatness is more universal as it demonstrates the ideology of the independence movement; justice for the masses through constitutional measures ranging from electoral safeguards to guaranteed representation in state institutions.

It was this day that the Muslim League declared its demand for a separate homeland to safeguard the sanctity of the rights of the 30 million Muslims in British India.

After 7 year gap, Pakistan Day to see military parade in full glory - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
17


----------



## root

Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

I had been waiting for this since long

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Tu Nishan-e-Azam-e-Alishaan Arz-e-Pakistan 

That shell be a sign of victory against the enemies of Pakistan. Rise to gain the heights you destin, rise to lead the country in the right direction. Rise cause you deserve it and rise because it is the time!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

farhan_9909 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A joint military parade of Pakistan's armed forces will take place on Pakistan Day, sources said on Monday, after a gap of seven years.*
> 
> "The decision has been made to hold a joint military services parade on March 23," a top military source told Dawn on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> The parade will be organised by joint staff headquarters in Rawalpindi, which oversees the three armed forces of Pakistan.
> *
> The venue for the parade is yet to be finalised, with the two vast compounds shortlisted as potential sites.*
> 
> Furthermore, a diplomatic source told Dawn that the Chinese President Xi Jinping is expected to attend the Pakistan Day parade as chief guest.
> 
> Both China and Pakistan are working out details of the Chinese president's visit through diplomatic channels.
> 
> Chinese authorities have been assured about maximum security during Jinping's upcoming visit.
> 
> Contingents of the Pakistan army, navy and air force are expected to arrive in Islamabad soon for parade rehearsals, with stringent security measures in place.
> 
> _Also read: Military parade on March 23 canceled for 6th time in a row_
> 
> Last year, the military parade was canceled for the sixth time in a row, due to security reasons.
> 
> “The joint military parade has been cancelled due to security reason and deployment of troops at western borders engaged in the war against terrorism,” the defence had source said in 2014.
> 
> The decision to resume the military parade after seven years appears to be a manifestation of the military's show of strength in the wake of the shocking attack on the Army Public School (APS) in Peshawar last year, which left over a hundred dead. Of the 141 killed, 131 were schoolchildren.
> 
> The tragedy shook the country's conscience, with the government and military convening a Multi-Party Conference (MPC) which formed the National Action Plan (NAP).
> 
> Soon after, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced the lifting of the six-year moratorium on the death penalty in terrorism cases, which has since resulted in over 20 executions. Political parties also resolved, in an emergency meeting, to create special courts overseen by military officials.
> 
> Army chief General Raheel Sharif has vowed to continue the fight against militants until they are completely eliminated from the country, with heightened military offensives in North Waziristan, where operation Zarb-e-Azb is already underway to flush out local and foreign militants.
> 
> Another show of the army's resolve to show strength and resilience in the wake of the APS attack in Peshawar was the decision to re-open the school despite fears and uncertainty regarding security in the province. Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif also attended a commemorative service on the re-opening.
> 
> In Pakistan, the March 23 is venerated because it is likened to a national holiday, with some military processions that honour the day.
> 
> However, the day's true greatness is more universal as it demonstrates the ideology of the independence movement; justice for the masses through constitutional measures ranging from electoral safeguards to guaranteed representation in state institutions.
> 
> It was this day that the Muslim League declared its demand for a separate homeland to safeguard the sanctity of the rights of the 30 million Muslims in British India.
> 
> After 7 year gap, Pakistan Day to see military parade in full glory - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Finally and coming of Chinese President will change the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

They will conduct it on Sports Complex i guess just like the last time or may be in front of Parliament as Metro will be completed by then ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Absolutely brilliant news.Eager to get a pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## senses

Finally, would be interesting to watch, especially those commandos with allah hu slogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

After 7 year gap, Pakistan Day to see military parade in full glory - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Paksanity

A very good decision I say. We can not keep living in fear of terrorists. Nations morale must be lifted. Today more than ever Pakistanis are proud of their forces. This will be a good show to encourage these sentiments. And to show the terrorists that we no longer fear them. Kill us they may but it is we, only we who will choose how to live our lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

*Breaking News...!! Dawn News Channel is saying that Chinese President is gonna visit Pakistan on 22nd March and will attend 23rd March Ceremony in Islamabad..!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Who can watch it live there,people with specially issued passes or it's open to general public..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Krate M said:


> And how is having chaudhary vadhera pm working for you?


Giving them much experience on being a Tea waiter and banana Republic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yousafzai_M

Its heart-warming but deep down, I don't think its a good idea from a security point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

that would be really awesome .... yaar koi invitation bhej do humain pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Definately - A Nerve racking moment for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

I salute you Raheel Sharif. A true leader of men, a true general. This is the spirit and this the leadership we need. 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Local news papers '_Dunya_', '_Ummat_', and '_DAWN_' reporting that the GoP has decided to go for Pakistan Day parade this year. It is reported that the President of China will be the guest of honor.






http://dunya.com.pk/index.php/taza-tarian/2015-02-02/259085






Daily ummat|Latest news,Urdu News, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

*After 7 year gap, Pakistan Day to see military parade in full glory*

ISLAMABAD: A joint military parade of Pakistan's armed forces will take place on Pakistan Day, sources said on Monday, after a gap of seven years.

"The decision has been made to hold a joint military services parade on March 23," a top military source told Dawn on the condition of anonymity.

The parade will be organised by joint staff headquarters in Rawalpindi, which oversees the three armed forces of Pakistan.The venue for the parade is yet to be finalised, with the two vast compounds shortlisted as potential sites.

The last military parade took place on March 23, 2008 during the tenure of Gen (retd) Pervez Musharraf as a civilian president.

Furthermore, a diplomatic source told Dawn that Chinese President Xi Jinping is expected to attend the Pakistan Day parade as chief guest.

Both China and Pakistan are working out details of the Chinese president's visit through diplomatic channels.

Chinese authorities have been assured about maximum security during Jinping's upcoming visit.

Contingents of the Pakistan army, navy and air force are expected to arrive in Islamabad soon for parade rehearsals, with stringent security measures in place.

Also read: Military parade on March 23 canceled for 6th time in a row

Last year, the military parade was cancelled for the sixth time in a row due to security reasons.

“The joint military parade has been cancelled due to security reason and deployment of troops at western borders engaged in the war against terrorism,” the defence source had said in 2014.

The decision to resume the military parade after seven years appears to be a manifestation of the military's show of strength in the wake of the shocking attack on the Army Public School (APS) in Peshawar last year, which left 150 people dead, including 132 schoolchildren.

The tragedy shook the country's conscience, with the government and military convening a Multi-Party Conference (MPC) which formed the National Action Plan (NAP).

Read more: Nawaz constitutes special committee to implement National Action Plan

Soon after, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced the lifting of the six-year moratorium on the death penalty in terrorism cases, which has since resulted in over 20 executions. Political parties also resolved, in an emergency meeting, to create special courts overseen by military officials.

Editorial: Military courts: a wrong move

Army chief General Raheel Sharif has vowed to continue the fight against militants until they are completely eliminated from the country, with heightened military offensives in North Waziristan, where operation Zarb-i-Azb is already under way to flush out local and foreign militants.

Another show of the army's resolve to show strength and resilience in the wake of the APS attack in Peshawar was the decision to re-open the school despite fears and uncertainty regarding security in the province. COAS Raheel Sharif also attended a commemorative service on the re-opening.

Editorial: New blood-soaked benchmark

In Pakistan, the March 23 is venerated because it is likened to a national holiday, with some military processions that honour the day.

However, the day's true greatness is more universal as it demonstrates the ideology of the independence movement; justice for the masses through constitutional measures ranging from electoral safeguards to guaranteed representation in state institutions.

It was this day that the Muslim League declared its demand for a separate homeland to safeguard the sanctity of the rights of the 30 million Muslims in British India.

Take a look at: The real Pakistan Day

The Lahore Resolution of March 23-24, known as the Pakistan Resolution, represented a watershed in modern Indian history.

The resolution was adopted on March 24, but the first critical step towards its adoption was taken on March 23. The date came to be ingrained in Muslim consciousness over the years as the one on which they had proclaimed their separate nationhood status in India's body politic which was till then generally considered a uni-national polity.

Throughout the period of struggle (1940-47), Jinnah issued Pakistan Day messages, and public rallies were held on March 23, not March 24. And it is only because of this critical entwinement of March 23 with the proclamation of Muslim nationhood that the promulgation of the 1956 constitution, though adopted by the Constituent Assembly early in March, was fixed for March 23.

After 7 year gap, Pakistan Day to see military parade in full glory - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## karakoram

It will be awesome if they start parade again on 23rd march but let us hope this news is source is credible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Bravo. Positive development. It will boost the morale of our nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

anilindia said:


> They should invite Obama because US will sponser it not China.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Green Arrow

Excellent news. That the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I <3 PAK ARMY

Yeh cheez

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

blast from the past

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

PPP government decide not to have this parade. Indian parade caused Nawaz to reinstate Pakistan day parade. 
Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

How come there hasnt been one in 7 years?


----------



## masud

expacting lots of photo in pdf.....


----------



## Judge

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> PPP government decide not to have this parade. Indian parade caused Nawaz to reinstate Pakistan day parade.
> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


Nawaz seems to be intent on copying from India.
Following Indian lines Pakistan to hoist national flag in Islamabad - daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## isupportaap

outdated soviet style parades must end sorry not trying to troll but i don't support this goes both for India and Pakistan why don't we display our culture and bhai chara instead of showcasing our weapons ?when are we going to learn to be more tolerant and human ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

13 komaun said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

isupportaap said:


> *outdated soviet style parades must end sorry not trying to troll but i don't support this goes both for India and Pakistan* why don't we display our culture and bhai chara instead of showcasing our weapons ?when are we going to learn to be more tolerant and human ?


I agree

there is no point in such wasteful event specially when there is threat of terrorism
a small, short but smart batch of soldier can perform that ceremony at some national monument followed by gun salute etc. this parade is not country specific though. not aimed against India.
it was not entirely military parade. people who remember it would tell you it started with military and then followed up with cultural floats, industry and representation from 4 provinces etc. the civilian part used to resemble a festival.


by the way its not just communist style, other western countries also have such military parades, I witnessed the flight past of F-16s in Belgium last year and then there is one by France also.

it shouldn't be conducted or cancelled because West also does it or India or Russia also does it. but because the current situation doesn't allow it and specially such large scale display is wasteful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krate M

Bas dhokaa na ho jaye aapke saath.


----------



## DJ Crudept

Goodnews indeed


----------



## 13 komaun

@DESERT FIGHTER


Independence Day: Why Partition was a good thing for India - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Will this be a full military parade and not those tiny pathetic ones in a school playground or something? It needs to be grand.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

13 komaun said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> 
> 
> Independence Day: Why Partition was a good thing for India - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

isupportaap said:


> outdated soviet style parades must end sorry not trying to troll but i don't support this goes both for India and Pakistan why don't we display our culture and bhai chara instead of showcasing our weapons ?when are we going to learn to be more tolerant and human ?



Intelligence Agencies love these types of Parades.


Showcase Equipment, not just military
Showcase Military Units
Remove close to 2,000+ soldiers from training to do Coordinated Marching Exercises
Require another 1,000+ to provide security for the event
Cost millions to organize
Most high ranking Military and Political Leaders are in attendence
Allow Intel Agencies to gauge which Opposition Parties to press support for


----------



## Windjammer

Hope we get to witness some action like this display back in 2005......single engine F-16 right over heart of Islamabad..... that's called confidence. 

Pakistan Air Force F-16 Aggressive Maneuvers Over Islamabad By Wing Commander Haseeb Paracha !! | Tune.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Irfan Baloch said:


> there is no point in such wasteful event specially when there is threat of terrorism





Irfan Baloch said:


> current situation doesn't allow it and specially such large scale display is wasteful



You are right about the wasteful expenditure part 
But since Pakistan has NOT held one for Seven years now ; maybe its its 
public sentiment involved


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Stephen Cohen said:


> You are right about the wasteful expenditure part
> But since Pakistan has NOT held one for Seven years now ; maybe its its
> public sentiment involved


we did it very well last time
a small and short presentation


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

13 komaun said:


> What Pak's crisis tells all Indians: Partition was an excellent idea



almost gave a f.k... na... try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Need to start holding cultural events. Reach out to the world. Media needs to present good news in Pakistan and give balance and not this tabloid drama bazi garbage.


----------



## syedali73

Irfan Baloch said:


> there is no point in such wasteful event specially when there is threat of terrorism
> a small, short but smart batch of soldier can perform that ceremony at some national monument followed by gun salute etc.


I largely concur with you but time has come for us to show that Indian/Afghan -backed terrorists/terrorism can no longer change our way of life. What is the objective of terrorism? it is to spread terror, to make people change their routines, to instill fear in them, and then to make them bow to the demands of the terrorists. I have never supported _noutanki_ on wagah border but I supported that when they went for it the very next day of the tragic suicide attack. That was a brave gesture, a strong message to the terrorists that Pakistanis don't give no hoot to their cowardly actions. Same here, now that the terrorist's backbone is almost broken, and the swines are on the run, and seeking refuge in terror -supporting consulates and front offices on the other side of the border, we should go ahead with this parade. With right kind of precautions and preparations, we can do it and send a hell of a strong message to the terrorists and their supporters that we are coming back, stronger than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Bamxa said:


> How come there hasnt been one in 7 years?


Security concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Stealth said:


> View attachment 189281



That's a really shitty photoshop .. I've pointed out several times about the dusty Cobras .. seems people just Dnt care?


----------



## OTTOMAN

another reminder Zardari is no more!!!


----------



## Kompromat

Let it begin.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Go Zardari Go


----------



## rockstar08

Attttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttentttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttioooooooooooooooooooooooooon .... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bardh


----------



## mkiyani

23rd March 2015 Parade 

Good news Guys!!!! After so many years of waiting... Just heard it on ARY news.. its going to be held this year..

Plz guys Record it in HD format if its possible..

Thank you.. 

Pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

@Jango 

Please merge these threads together. Thanks.

After 7 year gap, Pakistan Day to see military parade in full glory
23 rd March 2015
23rd March 2015 Parade 
Pakistan Day Parade After Seven Years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pomegranate

yes indeed it is a very good news and first time we would have that after the Pervaiz Musharraf era i am definitely looking forward to that one , and would do lots of discussion about that indeed ...thanx for opening this thread


----------



## HughSlaman

It should never have been stopped!
Security is only an issue when one is not chasing the bad guys....


----------



## subanday

Please please please ...... don't let PTV to cover the event ... they can't properly zoom in on planes ans their manuvers as they r bz showing the wolfish faces of our politicians..... kindly hire some pros for the coverage.....warna zalalat he hoti hay


----------



## SQ8

So you went to him huh?!!, Ill show you, Ill call my Friend too!!... you see


----------



## fatman17

It's confirmed 
full fledged military parade with all the toys on show. 
Get your cameras ready


----------



## SipahSalar

What a wastage of resources....The whole world knows how capable our military is, how strong our missiles are. Do we really need a childish parade?


----------



## Levina

mkiyani said:


> 23rd March 2015 Parade
> 
> Good news Guys!!!! After so many years of waiting... Just heard it on ARY news.. its going to be held this year..
> 
> Plz guys Record it in HD format if its possible..
> 
> Thank you..
> 
> Pakistan zindabad



So you did not have a republic day parade like that of India? 
Just curious!


----------



## Paksanity

levina said:


> So you did not have a republic day parade like that of India?
> Just curious!



Had it always. It kept getting cancelled in yesteryears due to security concerns.


----------



## jaunty

It was expected.


----------



## Levina

Paksanity said:


> Had it always. It kept getting cancelled in yesteryears due to security concerns.


when was the last parade held?


----------



## Paksanity

2008


----------



## metronome

military only parade or will there be a cultural aspect to it as well like it is in India ?


----------



## ice_man

SipahSalar said:


> What a wastage of resources....The whole world knows how capable our military is, how strong our missiles are. Do we really need a childish parade?



Its not about what the world thinks. THE MAIN THING IS IT GIVES CLEAR MESSAGE TO TTP. that we are ready to tackle you. 


Secondly I don't know about you but since the parade has been cancelled the patriotism in our youth hasn't been sparked how it used to be when we were kids in the 90s. 

I used to wake up early to watch the whole parade and listen to the commentary. 

So yes this parade is a must

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SipahSalar said:


> What a wastage of resources....The whole world knows how capable our military is, how strong our missiles are. *Do we really need a childish parade?*



Yes...


----------



## Irfan Hanif

Yeah its good but unfortunately it will not at the same place where it was held earlier, news that it will be at GHQ may b...


----------



## VelocuR

fatman17 said:


> It's confirmed
> full fledged military parade with all the toys on show.
> Get your cameras ready



I think, it is very risky and bad timing. Should this plan cancelled because we don't feel confident in our securities via APS, Airport, Zarb-e Azm, Indian-funded terrorisms, Shia bombings, so on.


----------



## ice_man

VelocuR said:


> I think, it is very risky and bad timing. Should this plan cancelled because we don't feel confident in our securities via APS, Airport, Zarb-e Azm, Indian-funded terrorisms, Shia bombings, so on.



Don't worry this is exactly the right time to show the TTP that we are not scared of you. and our military can defend itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammaad Khan

So the chinese president would be there too?


----------



## 544_delta

SipahSalar said:


> What a wastage of resources....The whole world knows how capable our military is, how strong our missiles are. Do we really need a childish parade?



HOW DARE YOU?


----------



## Menace2Society

SipahSalar said:


> What a wastage of resources....The whole world knows how capable our military is, how strong our missiles are. Do we really need a childish parade?



Pakistan needs to act like a nation and this is how you do it.

Don't be cowards and don't count your pennies on days like these.


----------



## Stealth

If anything gonna happen on the day I must sa strike over India damn care about blaa blaa response... I must sa .. once for all hit India badly!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Heard that On the NEWS Channel that Army will conduct the Parade on Kashmir Highway... and will start Practicing the Parade from next Month.... Pakistan Air Force will Also take Part in the Parade and Chinese President will be the Guest of the Parade....*


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Hanif said:


> Yeah its good but unfortunately it will not at the same place where it was held earlier, news that it will be at GHQ may b...


Nopes, i understand it will be held at the same venue as where it was held in 2007/2008....... Jinnah Stadium ground, adjacent to Shakarparian..... and preparations are underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Hanif

If you are right then it will be an absolute pleasure to watch the ceremony..


----------



## Paksanity

Irfan Baloch said:


> I agree
> 
> there is no point in such wasteful event specially when there is threat of terrorism
> a small, short but smart batch of soldier can perform that ceremony at some national monument followed by gun salute etc. this parade is not country specific though. not aimed against India.
> it was not entirely military parade. people who remember it would tell you it started with military and then followed up with cultural floats, industry and representation from 4 provinces etc. the civilian part used to resemble a festival.
> 
> 
> by the way its not just communist style, other western countries also have such military parades, I witnessed the flight past of F-16s in Belgium last year and then there is one by France also.
> 
> it shouldn't be conducted or cancelled because West also does it or India or Russia also does it. but because the current situation doesn't allow it and specially such large scale display is wasteful



More than any other reason, it should be conducted to raise morale of the nation. I really don't care about Obama or Chinese premier. For me they are none. But nation needs something to be proud of, something to cheer about before tragedy and sorrow consumes our soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

*You Go Pakistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Waiting to Get the Passes


----------



## Marshmallow

@RV said:


> The reason you mentioned isn't really good one as you guys are very good at shoe polishing by licking those.
> 
> _It might be that your Pakistan day doesn't worth a guest like Obama, and you are not capable enough to invite Obama._


Obama arent worth our attention really....our Romance with the US has ended...its your time now to go crazy and be in love with them...soon you will realise what blunder you guys are making,like we realised years back...

Happy Gayish Modi-Obama Lovey Dovey relation


----------



## Danish saleem

nair said:


> When was the last time the parade happened? Is it only military or combined with cultural shows?



last parade was held last year with limited resources.


----------



## Mir Shahzain

*"Man Janbazam"
Allah Hu, Allah Hu, Allah Hu*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Paksanity said:


> More than any other reason, it should be conducted to raise morale of the nation. I really don't care about Obama or Chinese premier. For me they are none. But nation needs something to be proud of, something to cheer about before tragedy and sorrow consumes our soul.


morale will only raise when we see the severed head of Adnan Rashid and Mullah Fazlullah. nothing short of that. we have dead bodies of civilians piling up and we have decided to celebrate? this is nothing short of insult. when LeJ terrorists kill the shia pilgrims in Balochsitan they sometimes send their body parts to their relatives, or toss them over into their homes ..
give few moments of thought to the children in APS who were mowed down.


celebration my arse...

my main reason for opposition to this ceremony is the Sabotage
from TTP , from Indian intelligence via BLA etc.
just to humiliate us there might be multiple suicide attacks and blowing up of pipelines and power stations, it has already started. so the disruption doesn't necessarily has to happen in the parade ground. but can happen in places which have the most psychological, material and humanitarian impact.

this is pure and simple prudence. we can dance and jump with chest thumping if we conduct a deep strike in Afghanistan and take out the TTP/ BLA leadership in the farari camps being run by our sworn enemies.


Indian national security advisor has said that if the terrorists fighting against Pakistani state ask for 10 million then give them 100 million. he is an accomplished former spy himself, I know Indian posters will demand a link for this claim but I am sure many of them have seen that praised it and actually justified it due to their grudge with Hafiz Saeed. so they must look that link up themselves.


----------



## ice_man

Irfan Baloch said:


> morale will only raise when we see the severed head of Adnan Rashid and Mullah Fazlullah. nothing short of that. we have dead bodies of civilians piling up and we have decided to celebrate? this is nothing short of insult. when LeJ terrorists kill the shia pilgrims in Balochsitan they sometimes send their body parts to their relatives, or toss them over into their homes ..
> give few moments of thought to the children in APS who were mowed down.
> 
> 
> celebration my arse...
> 
> my main reason for opposition to this ceremony is the Sabotage
> from TTP , from Indian intelligence via BLA etc.
> just to humiliate us there might be multiple suicide attacks and blowing up of pipelines and power stations, it has already started. so the disruption doesn't necessarily has to happen in the parade ground. but can happen in places which have the most psychological, material and humanitarian impact.
> 
> this is pure and simple prudence. we can dance and jump with chest thumping if we conduct a deep strike in Afghanistan and take out the TTP/ BLA leadership in the farari camps being run by our sworn enemies.
> 
> 
> Indian national security advisor has said that if the terrorists fighting against Pakistani state ask for 10 million then give them 100 million. he is an accomplished former spy himself, I know Indian posters will demand a link for this claim but I am sure many of them have seen that praised it and actually justified it due to their grudge with Hafiz Saeed. so they must look that link up themselves.



So you want us to not hold a parade and let the TTP feel they are victorious?

come on you lose half the battle if you have fear.

Our Army parade should go ahead & ofcourse security of the venue must be given to the Army. let the TTP come we can send some to hell let the GHADAR BLA come or the LeJ TERRORISTS COME.

ALL will have one way ticket to hell.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ice_man said:


> So you want us to not hold a parade and let the TTP feel they are victorious?
> 
> come on you lose half the battle if you have fear.
> 
> Our Army parade should go ahead & ofcourse security of the venue must be given to the Army. let the TTP come we can send some to hell let the GHADAR BLA come or the LeJ TERRORISTS COME.
> 
> ALL will have one way ticket to hell.



its not about fear
think out of the box. I am not just talking about the venue
the point was made on the reopening of the school and Army chief attending it


----------



## ice_man

Irfan Baloch said:


> its not about fear
> think out of the box. I am not just talking about the venue
> the point was made on the reopening of the school and Army chief attending it



I do AGREE with your perspective but a whole generation is growing up without the whole parade & the patriotism and sense of duty that comes with it. 

We have to do this for our future generation regardless of the risks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FCPX

I think its a great idea to hold the parade. 

I remember back in the school days when the parade was an annual fixture all of us school friends used to go to watch the parade rehearsal and then the next day we would watch the formal parade. We felt very proud to see our soldiers marching and not to forget the awesome band with the bag pipes!

Those were indeed the good old days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Good news we should showcase our entire hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

fatman17 said:


> Good news we should showcase our entire hardware.



Hopefully, a dedicated JF-17 show!!


----------



## chauvunist

Muhammad Omar said:


> Waiting to Get the Passes



can civilian's take it and if yes will it require big approach??? ...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

chauvunist said:


> can civilian's take it and if yes will it require big approach??? ...



I don't know yet m a civilian too... and if a big approach is required i have that too...


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Pakistan Day parade: CDA begins ground preparation near Shakarparian*

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has started the preparation of the ground near Shakarparian for Pakistan Day parade of the joint armed forces to be held after a gap of seven-year on March 23. *Chinese President Xi Jinping, who is expected to arrive here on a two-day official visit on March 22, would be the chief guest of the ceremony. *

The CDA officials at the construction site told Business Recorder on condition of anonymity that the department concerned of the authority was currently engaged in construction work to prepare the ground for the parade between Shakarparian and Faizabad. 

They said that machinery like bulldozers and other equipments are working speedily to complete the construction work well in time. The CDA officials were also seen busy in installation of street lights and making sitting arrangements for the Pakistan Day parade. The officials said that the construction work would start soon after receiving directives from the government to complete the construction and renovation work as soon as possible. 

Previously, Pakistan Day parade used to be held at Racecourse in Rawalpindi, but later the venue was shifted to Jinnah Avenue in front of Parliament House in 1989. The authority had to change the venue again following public criticism of the damage caused to the roads and disruption of traffic flow during the parade rehearsal. However, the parade could not be held for the last seven years due to security concerns and the last military parade took place on March 23, 2008 during the tenure of former President General Pervez Musharraf (Retd). 

Pakistan Day parade: CDA begins ground preparation near Shakarparian | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MuhAmmaD HaMzaa

Finally after 7 years
Can't wait for 23 march


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> I hope its not another rumor we hear every year.


Doesn't pakistan have a parade on 14th aug?


----------



## Max Pain

sandy_3126 said:


> Doesn't pakistan have a parade on 14th aug?


nah


----------



## Mutakalim

sandy_3126 said:


> Doesn't pakistan have a parade on 14th aug?


Just a flag raising ceremony by PM.


----------



## MilSpec

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> Just a flag raising ceremony by PM.


so what is the occasion for the parade?


----------



## Mutakalim

sandy_3126 said:


> so what is the occasion for the parade?


23rd march. Pakistan Resolution Day.


----------



## Paksanity

sandy_3126 said:


> so what is the occasion for the parade?



On 23 March 1940, Pakistan resolution was presented at Manto Park (then) Lahore (Minar-e-Pakistan stands there now). Resolution declared as attaining a separate homeland for Muslims of Sub Continent will be the only objective of Muslim League now. It was a marked shift in M A Jinnahs policy which earlier had focused on finding a solution to secure Muslims rights without partitioning. From this date onwards Muslims would demand a separate homeland, called Pakistan. 1946 they would stamp their approval by voting Muslim League into success who won every single seat in Muslim areas. This is the day we truly declared Pakistan as our sole objective and struggled for its creation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

To be correct Pakistan had a 23rd March parade every year in the last 7 years. BUT they were small affairs held at military *base under the patronage of the Army Chief and usually held at night. *

So ya it is not a first time after 7 year thing. It is just a grand event like it USED to be till 7 years ago.


----------



## MilSpec

Paksanity said:


> On 23 March 1940, Pakistan resolution was presented at Manto Park (then) Lahore (Minar-e-Pakistan stands there now). Resolution declared as attaining a separate homeland for Muslims of Sub Continent will be the only objective of Muslim League now. It was a marked shift in M A Jinnahs policy which earlier had focused on finding a solution to secure Muslims rights without partitioning. From this date onwards Muslims would demand a separate homeland, called Pakistan. 1946 they would stamp their approval by voting Muslim League into success who won every single seat in Muslim areas. This is the day we truly declared Pakistan as our sole objective and struggled for its creation.


wasn't it moved by falzul haq and drafted by Z khan.


----------



## Paksanity

sandy_3126 said:


> wasn't it moved by falzul haq and drafted by Z khan.



Yes


----------



## fatman17

In the 50s and 60s, besides the major event at RCG in pindi, parades were held at crops level at major cantonments like lahore, Karachi. The lahore parade coincided with the army horse and cattle show which also included the tattoo show of lights in the night. All these traditions have been laid wayside unfortunately.


----------



## Krate M

Any updates on this? Is the Chinese President coming?
Any new development? Any pics of preparation?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Krate M said:


> Any updates on this? Is the Chinese President coming?
> Any new development? Any pics of preparation?



Heard that Turkey Air Force will Participate with Pakistan Air Force at National Parade Day 23rd March 2015 and also hearing about Chinese troops


----------



## Krate M

Muhammad Omar said:


> Heard that Turkey Air Force will Participate with Pakistan Air Force at National Parade Day 23rd March 2015 and also hearing about Chinese troops


Any details on the kind of equipment on show? 
Chinese troops and Turkish air force? What about the Chinese President?


----------



## volatile

Muhammad Omar said:


> Heard that Turkey Air Force will Participate with Pakistan Air Force at National Parade Day 23rd March 2015 and also hearing about Chinese troops


This is correct I have seen in defence.pk/forum


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Krate M said:


> Any details on the kind of equipment on show?
> Chinese troops and Turkish air force? What about the Chinese President?



Well Chinese President is Coming many reports on that... and still info about the equipment Thunders F-16's Pakis and Turkey are for sure Al-Khalid and Al-Zarar are for sure... rest don't know


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Krate M said:


> Any details on the kind of equipment on show?
> Chinese troops and Turkish air force? What about the Chinese President?


No chinese troops.. SOLO TURK team will participate though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Muhammad Omar said:


> Well Chinese President is Coming many reports on that... and still info about the equipment Thunders F-16's Pakis and Turkey are for sure Al-Khalid and Al-Zarar are for sure... rest don't know


What is this then? 
Chinese President may not attend Pakistan Day parade: Sartaj Aziz – The Express Tribune

You are saying Chinese troops, @DESERT FIGHTER is saying no Chinese troops, which is true?

Will shaheen 3 be on display? Even if dummy version?
What Turkish solo team? Aerobatic display team?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Krate M said:


> What is this then?
> Chinese President may not attend Pakistan Day parade: Sartaj Aziz – The Express Tribune
> 
> You are saying Chinese troops, @DESERT FIGHTER is saying no Chinese troops, which is true?
> 
> Will shaheen 3 be on display? Even if dummy version?
> What Turkish solo team? Aerobatic display team?


Express tribune ... il take that with a pinch of salt... there is no official announcement of any chinese troops attending the parade... maybe the Chinese premier... but not the troops..


This is SOLO TURK:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

@DESERT FIGHTER just saw this thread
SOLOTÜRK SHOW | 23.03.2015 - İSLAMABAD - PAKİSTAN NATIONAL DAY

Niiiicce

About the article, tribune is quoting Sartaz azziz, so can't be false. Other news carried same thing with regard to the President while covering the visit of our FS.

Any link about the info about the premier?


----------



## Mutakalim

Jets are roaring over the skies of Islamabad.


----------



## Max Pain

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> Jets are roaring over the skies of Islamabad.


Nah, im at islamabad,cant see or hear any jets


----------



## Mutakalim

Max Pain said:


> Nah, im at islamabad,cant see or hear any jets


Well they are there, i heard them for few minutes.


----------



## Max Pain

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> Well they are there, i heard them for few minutes.


Okay lets hope we do get to hear em again soon


----------



## Jango

@Windjammer any idea if the refuelers and AWACS will be flying? They should be IMO.

BTW< @balixd , bhai ko passes mil gaye! :p


----------



## pak-marine

March on Pakistan ...


----------



## Amaa'n

Jango said:


> @Windjammer any idea if the refuelers and AWACS will be flying? They should be IMO.
> 
> BTW< @balixd , bhai ko passes mil gaye! :p


.....
bas phir 3 murder honay walay hain mere haathon, two serving officers and one civie .....

even if i had managed to get passes, I would not have been able to attend the parade, I had this course come up last minute, so will be out of country for that ....  can't even see the fly past from a distance


----------



## Windjammer

*F-16s over Islamabad this morning, sorry for the poor quality, quickly captured by a mobile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> .....
> bas phir 3 murder honay walay hain mere haathon, two serving officers and one civie .....
> 
> even if i had managed to get passes, I would not have been able to attend the parade, I had this course come up last minute, so will be out of country for that ....  can't even see the fly past from a distance



Chal koi nhn...I feel for you bro! :p


----------



## Windjammer

Jango said:


> @Windjammer any idea if the refuelers and AWACS will be flying? They should be IMO.
> 
> BTW< @balixd , bhai ko passes mil gaye! :p


@Jango, Adab-o-Taslemat k badh arz hey ....... finally managed to get hold of the directorate himself (He was in a meeting). So it was a brief conversation, gave a diplomatic answer to the Solo Turk query, possibly surprised about us being aware of the news..... in any case, Sherdil will definitely perform and we may also be treated to a solo PAF display, again it remains to be seen JF-17 or F-16. However, the gentleman gave me his mobile number so hopefully will be able to get more details in a day or two.
Good to know @balixd got the pass, not sure if they will allow him a camera. I have asked the boys to place themselves on the Monument, Shakarparian and near Faizabad flyover and grab whatever they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> @Jango, Adab-o-Taslemat k badh arz hey ....... finally managed to get hold of the directorate himself (He was in a meeting). So it was a brief conversation, gave a diplomatic answer to the Solo Turk query, possibly surprised about us being aware of the news..... in any case, Sherdil will definitely perform and we may also be treated to a solo PAF display, again it remains to be seen JF-17 or F-16. However, the gentleman gave me his mobile number so hopefully will be able to get more details in a day or two.
> Good to know @balixd got the pass, not sure if they will allow him a camera. I have asked the boys to place themselves on the Monument, Shakarparian and near Faizabad flyover and grab whatever they can.



Yeh to aam maloomat hain sir jee, should have asked about the Il-78s and Saabs...

BTW, ticket mujhay milay hain...not balixd! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Windjammer said:


> @Jango, Adab-o-Taslemat k badh arz hey ....... finally managed to get hold of the directorate himself (He was in a meeting). So it was a brief conversation, gave a diplomatic answer to the Solo Turk query, possibly surprised about us being aware of the news..... in any case, Sherdil will definitely perform and we may also be treated to a solo PAF display, again it remains to be seen JF-17 or F-16. However, the gentleman gave me his mobile number so hopefully will be able to get more details in a day or two.
> Good to know @balixd got the pass, not sure if they will allow him a camera. I have asked the boys to place themselves on the Monument, Shakarparian and near Faizabad flyover and grab whatever they can.





Jango said:


> Yeh to aam maloomat hain sir jee, should have asked about the Il-78s and Saabs...
> 
> BTW, ticket mujhay milay hain...not balixd! :p


Tension not, with the grace of Allah i have been blessed with good fellows, you remember the civie fellow i mentioed earlier whom i planned on killing??? 
He was given the passes for Photography, hes an event organizer....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Jango said:


> Yeh to aam maloomat hain sir jee, should have asked about the Il-78s and Saabs...
> 
> BTW, ticket mujhay milay hain...not balixd! :p


Yaar, problem is that guys back home rather sit in front of the TV and munch Rahat delicacies and gulp cups of tea, none were too keen to try and make it to the venue, they promised to try and grab the flypast.
To be honest the thought about AWACS and Refuelers never crossed my mind, but as i said give me a day or two. 
The Directorate himself is a former fighter pilot so he understands our excitement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Are Civilians Allowed? If Yes where to get the passes???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are Civilians Allowed? If Yes where to get the passes???



Probably not...

And even if it were allowed then it's now too late...jis nay lene hotay hain le chuka hoga ab tak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

I fear our tv channels might ruin the event with shitty cinematography

@Windjammer Sir, I think PAF should now get professional photographers for at least such events. You can't find decent quality pics and vids compared to others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Pakistan Day Parade preparations: SSG Paratroopers over Parade venue*_
_*
















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LonE_WolF

Today's Fly Past Rehearsals Over Parade Avenue Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

IrbiS said:


> I fear our tv channels might ruin the event with shitty cinematography
> 
> @Windjammer Sir, I think PAF should now get professional photographers for at least such events. You can't find decent quality pics and vids compared to others


Sadly that's been the usual disaster and we discussed it in detail earlier. The camera will keep focusing on NS Thobra than any equipments. The tragedy seems to be the same across the border where they are more keen to show people's reaction. One thing i have learnt is that the parade is not organised by ISPR, so i guess the government wants to remain in the focus of attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Are you uys sure these are today's pics?

It wasn't this cloudy today in Islamabad the time the jets went past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> Sadly that's been the usual disaster and we discussed it in detail earlier. The camera will keep focusing on NS Thobra than any equipments. The tragedy seems to be the same across the border where they are more keen to show people's reaction. One thing i have learnt is that the parade is not organised by ISPR, so i guess the government wants to remain in the focus of attention.



TV channels are gonna ruin it for sure. Perhaps AirForce itself get some aviation photographers.Most suitable would be they hire someone permanently for official photography and press releases. Could you kindly suggest 'em? Falcon is in service for 32 years here and yet we cant find it's A-A footage ( in PAF colours ) and videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

IrbiS said:


> TV channels are gonna ruin it for sure. Perhaps AirForce itself get some aviation photographers.Most suitable would be they hire someone permanently for official photography and press releases. Could you kindly suggest 'em? Falcon is in service for 32 years here and yet we cant find it's A-A footage ( in PAF colours ) and videos



I'm available for that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Perks of being in army,you get invited rather dragged to the parade instead on looking for passes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Full dress rehearsal on 21st March...


10,000 spectators..!


No "chinese troops or Premier".


Shahada day 30 April cancelled.



Muhammad Omar said:


> Are Civilians Allowed? If Yes where to get the passes???


Bro .. You can go and check it out on 21st full dress rehearsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

I am told that only one blood relative is allowed
Hopefully i can atleast check out the dress rehearsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

What if someone got to the spots that spread out towards the sites from Daman-e-Koh? Would that offer an interesting view?
@Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Any idea where the perimeter would be set?

Uptil zero point and faizabad? The whole stretch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Jango said:


> Any idea where the perimeter would be set?
> 
> Uptil zero point and faizabad? The whole stretch?


My guess the whole expressway uptill Airport chowk and zero point at the other end.It would be a mini curfew in Islamabad-Pindi because army is taking no chances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Full dress rehearsal on 21st March...
> 
> 
> 10,000 spectators..!
> 
> 
> No "chinese troops or Premier".
> 
> 
> Shahada day 30 April cancelled.
> 
> 
> Bro .. You can go and check it out on 21st full dress rehearsal.



OK Thanks i'll sure be there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Nothing for Civilians .. just to watch the show from TV ... .. even though i agree with Army for not letting much civilians in such events because of security risk , but somewhere deep inside the heart it feels sad that , we cant see it live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killerx

Man can explain how excited in about this parade on 23 unfortunate could no get hold of the passes, it be watching every moment of it, i hope some captures the entire event in HD , can really depend on PTV cameras the charge PTV fee to whole country and still cant buy new gear, i wonder where all that money goes, any way big exceptions from PDF Bother who are attending will be expecting good pictures from them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Russia test-launches missiles during planned military drills *
*May 14 2014*





Can Pakistan test it similarly? 

Nope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

VelocuR said:


> *Russia test-launches missiles during planned military drills *
> *May 14 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Pakistan test it similarly?
> 
> Nope



These are simple MBRLs, Pakistan does launch them during exercises...like Azm-Nau.


----------



## Windjammer

This much information i have been able to obtain.
The flypast will commence around 10.00am.
The Refuelers and AWACS will participate.
Apart from Sherdils, solo displays by both F-16 and JF-17 are on the card.

@Jango @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> This much information i have been able to obtain.
> The flypast will commence around 10.00am.
> The Refuelers and AWACS will participate.
> Apart from Sherdils, solo displays by both F-16 and JF-17 are on the card.
> 
> @Jango @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Stealth



Is it going to be a national holiday? 
Who is going to be the chief guest? (sorry was not following this for some time )


----------



## Windjammer

nair said:


> Is it going to be a national holiday?
> Who is going to be the chief guest? (sorry was not following this for some time )


Yes, 23rd March is a declared National holiday.
They are keeping tight lipped about any guests or VIPs.
The biggest worry at the moment is rain as it's been pouring down for two days.


----------



## nair

Windjammer said:


> Yes, 23rd March is a declared National holiday.
> They are keeping tight lipped about any guests or VIPs.
> The biggest worry at the moment is rain as it's been pouring down for two days.



If they are tight lipped then the most likely chief guest is going to be Chinese president......

Rain in this time of the year??? Unusual right??? 

Yup Bad weather would screw up the entire plan, including fly pasts.......


----------



## Windjammer

nair said:


> If they are tight lipped then the most likely chief guest is going to be Chinese president......
> 
> Rain in this time of the year??? Unusual right???
> 
> Yup Bad weather would screw up the entire plan, including fly pasts.......


Supposed to be Spring season.
Some years back, we went to see the full dress rehearsal, all was fine and then hailstones, we were in open space with no shelter and had to hold the plastic chairs we were sitting on, above our heads. Two days later on the actual parade day, it was sweltering with heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Windjammer said:


> This much information i have been able to obtain.
> The flypast will commence around 10.00am.
> The Refuelers and AWACS will participate.
> Apart from Sherdils, solo displays by both F-16 and JF-17 are on the card.
> 
> @Jango @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Stealth




34 PAF Aircrafts will participate in which only one F16 block 50/52 lead rest of all are MLUz. 
99% chances of rain (already weather office informed)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Hope our pakistani brothers will post a lots of photo in PDF............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Oscar said:


> What if someone got to the spots that spread out towards the sites from Daman-e-Koh? Would that offer an interesting view?
> @Stealth



Damn-e-Koh is very far away from the parade venue.


----------



## Zarvan

masud said:


> Hope our pakistani brothers will post a lots of photo in PDF............


Yes if rain doesn't destroys all the plans


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> This much information i have been able to obtain.
> The flypast will commence around 10.00am.
> The Refuelers and AWACS will participate.
> Apart from Sherdils, solo displays by both F-16 and JF-17 are on the card.
> 
> @Jango @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Stealth


Amen to that, late entry by Buraq either flight or just on a float will be icing to the cake. Drones for good or bad reason have picked up publicity in this decade


----------



## Stealth

Chances of heavy rain on the day lolzzzzz


----------



## Windjammer

Stealth said:


> Chances of heavy rain on the day lolzzzzz


In all history, i don't think the parade was ever effected by the rain.


----------



## Stealth

Windjammer said:


> In all history, i don't think the parade was ever effected by the rain.



Rain will effect if it will be like today or like few days ago. You can't even see a next car fogy + heavy.


----------



## Windjammer

Stealth said:


> Rain will effect if it will be like today or like few days ago. You can't even see a next car fogy + heavy.


Ten Nafal ki niyat kar lo.....Khuda rahem karey ga.



Irfan Baloch said:


> Amen to that, late entry by Buraq either flight or just on a float will be icing to the cake. Drones for good or bad reason have picked up publicity in this decade


No doubt, Burraq along with Shaheen-3 will be amongst highlights. And perhaps a few other surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Y.A

bas bhai i hope that our idiotic TV channels' admin doesn't decide to show adverts in between, cutting out parts of parade like they did in 2007, and ruining everything with the anchor's own shitty commentary.


----------



## SQ8

Stealth said:


> Damn-e-Koh is very far away from the parade venue.



Not the site itself, I remember taking hiking trips on certain trails that would lead all the way to the ranges overlooking the venue.. Shakar parian is another option but I am guessing it too will be closed off. The best idea is to get a quadcopter up there. There are some sitting in RWP with big enough ones that can take a good camera up.


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Not the site itself, I remember taking hiking trips on certain trails that would lead all the way to the ranges overlooking the venue.. Shakar parian is another option but I am guessing it too will be closed off. The best idea is to get a quadcopter up there. There are some sitting in RWP with big enough ones that can take a good camera up.



I am sure RC flyers are not allowed as well.


----------



## SQ8

Donatello said:


> I am sure RC flyers are not allowed as well.


Well in that case everybody will just have to stick to watching the haphazard coverage available.


----------



## Bilal587

I posted a thread some days ago for information & updates as I want some info as I'm eager to be there but I don't know that thread doesn't showed up or what happens coz mods are here are trying to over efficent or whatever happened to that thread

But I want to know does civil people can be there in that occasion if yes then how could we get passes or where it going to take place ?


----------



## killerx

Stealth said:


> Rain will effect if it will be like today or like few days ago. You can't even see a next car fogy + heavy.




weather is clear on 23 mate do don't worry be happy.


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Well in that case everybody will just have to stick to watching the haphazard coverage available.



There used to be (i believe still is) a viewers gallery at Karachi Airport. You could purchase a ticket and go there to watch planes take off and land all day. No one would bother you. This was 1992-1996. But, as we all know, world has changed. The paranoia of citizens and the state is too damn high.



Stealth said:


> Rain will effect if it will be like today or like few days ago. You can't even see a next car fogy + heavy.



Are you going then? for the photo shoot?


----------



## Stealth

Islamabad and Rawalpindi will completely seal from 18th March to 23rd March. Additional further 57 police hubs which include 10,000 extra security deployed . Search operation will start from tomorrow (Reason Parade Event).

In such top-security, RC quad copters not allowed. The best place is National Monument but heard that SSG deployment there as well so no chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

S.Y.A said:


> bas bhai i hope that our idiotic TV channels' admin doesn't decide to show adverts in between, cutting out parts of parade like they did in 2007, and ruining everything with the anchor's own shitty commentary.


PTV News is the best option on such important occasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Donatello said:


> There used to be (i believe still is) a viewers gallery at Karachi Airport. You could purchase a ticket and go there to watch planes take off and land all day. No one would bother you. This was 1992-1996. But, as we all know, world has changed. The paranoia of citizens and the state is too damn high.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going then? for the photo shoot?



Camera is not allowed according to many sources which include military. Only ISPR photographers and PTV owned photography allowed to take shots. I was applied for the official photography pass and still waiting. My recommendation send by many hi-pros in the military. The reason is I am civlian and armature photographer (don't have studio or military relations). But after saw my work by some hi-pros in ISPR, they've sent recommendation. I've received call and they told me "We will let you know closer to 23rd march". I've order for new camera from U.S. and most probably I will receive along with 18 - 270mm lens and extra gadget tomorrow. Specially order just to cover this event. The security clearance of photographers was completed last year according to ISPR. They process of security clearance was closed but on special request they're going through my clearance for photography.

Now let see .... waiting... I will contact tomorrow myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

Stealth said:


> Camera is not allowed according to many sources which include military. Only ISPR photographers and PTV owned photography allowed to take shots. I was applied for the official photography pass and still waiting. My recommendation send by many hi-pros in the military. The reason is I am civlian and armature photographer (don't have studio or military relations). But after saw my work by some hi-pros in ISPR, they've sent recommendation. I've received call and they told me "We will let you know closer to 23rd march". I've order for new camera from U.S. and most probably I will receive along with 18 - 270mm lens and extra gadget tomorrow. Specially order just to cover this event. The security clearance of photographers was completed last year according to ISPR. They process of security clearance was closed but on special request they're going through my clearance for photography.
> 
> Now let see .... waiting... I will contact tomorrow myself.


Hope you get there buddy and show us the talent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

This thread needs more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Stealth said:


> Camera is not allowed according to many sources which include military. *Only ISPR photographers and PTV owned photography allowed to take shots*. I was applied for the official photography pass and still waiting. My recommendation send by many hi-pros in the military. The reason is I am civlian and armature photographer (don't have studio or military relations). But after saw my work by some hi-pros in ISPR, they've sent recommendation. I've received call and they told me "We will let you know closer to 23rd march". I've order for new camera from U.S. and most probably I will receive along with 18 - 270mm lens and extra gadget tomorrow. Specially order just to cover this event. The security clearance of photographers was completed last year according to ISPR. They process of security clearance was closed but on special request they're going through my clearance for photography.
> 
> Now let see .... waiting... I will contact tomorrow myself.


then the pics would be quite shitty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Saw Pakistan Airforce AWACS patrolling over Islamabad  around 10:00 AM*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*LATEST:

Skybolt







Erieye






Orion



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zibago

Stealth said:


> *Saw Pakistan Airforce AWACS patrolling over Islamabad  around 10:00 AM*


Kahan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

fakhre mirpur said:


> Kahan



zahir hey asmaan pe lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Stealth said:


> zahir hey asmaan pe lol



Did you happen to catch Serial number of that erieye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Bratva said:


> Did you happen to catch Serial number of that erieye ?


No... Sunny day so AWACS like a shining star on the day light over the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Bratva said:


> Did you happen to catch Serial number of that erieye ?



Haha, first thing that I saw as well!

#if you know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Today i also saw 2 Chinese IL-78 taking off From Rawalpindi Airport

Went to The Parade avenue to take the pics saw Models there Of Punjab Sindh Balochistan and KPK and there was also a models of Windmill there try to take some photos but failed there were many Army personal there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Flypast rehearsals...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

Jango said:


> Haha, first thing that I saw as well!
> 
> #if you know what I mean



Sir , why a serial number is important ?? i mean cant it be just some random number given by PAF ?? 
sorry if the question sounds silly , but i never get this serial number thing ..



Stealth said:


> Camera is not allowed according to many sources which include military. Only ISPR photographers and PTV owned photography allowed to take shots. I was applied for the official photography pass and still waiting. My recommendation send by many hi-pros in the military. The reason is I am civlian and armature photographer (don't have studio or military relations). But after saw my work by some hi-pros in ISPR, they've sent recommendation. I've received call and they told me "We will let you know closer to 23rd march". I've order for new camera from U.S. and most probably I will receive along with 18 - 270mm lens and extra gadget tomorrow. Specially order just to cover this event. The security clearance of photographers was completed last year according to ISPR. They process of security clearance was closed but on special request they're going through my clearance for photography.
> 
> Now let see .... waiting... I will contact tomorrow myself.



Janab pics tu apka bhai bhi Achi leta hai 
woh alag baat hai , kabhi kisi military equipment ki pic lena ka Mauqa hi nai mila 
by the way i have Canon Powershot SX-50HS , 50x zoom 

enough to take clear images from far distance  with all other features of DSLR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

[ Delete ]

Edit: I think, it is not necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Jango said:


> Haha, first thing that I saw as well!
> 
> #if you know what I mean



most probably the one alan warnes photographed and was send to saudi arabia as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georgeclark

VelocuR said:


> Yeah, not only MBRL. Russia has shown more military equipments and firepower including submarines, air defences, warships, bombers, airforces, and multi-missiles testing. I haven't found any similar to Pakistan because we just tested one by one and very slow process, not the same day everything testing.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Can Pakistan military parades like this below, no funds??
> 
> Russia or China* - LONG PARADES*
> 
> Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just music without showing military stuffs.


Any country can but is it needed ?? No, why to waste so much money on stuff which won't last long and only be seen in pictures then. its better you have a small parade which shows your strength and culture and training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Stealth said:


> zahir hey asmaan pe lol


of sector pocha tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Rehearsal begin!!!! 11:20 Fighter jets movement starts - H8/I8 signal Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Gentleman Z-9 will be part of fly past at this parade.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Stealth said:


> Rehearsal begin!!!! 11:20 Fighter jets movement starts - H8/I8 signal Islamabad



when is soloturk arriving? they should be here by 21st for full dress rehearsal



Rashid Mahmood said:


> Flypast rehearsals...
> 
> View attachment 203715
> View attachment 203716
> View attachment 203717
> View attachment 203718
> View attachment 203719



cant see photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*A MLU F-16 during rehearsals today.
Picture courtesy : As marked. *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## slapshot

Windjammer said:


> *A MLU F-16 during rehearsals today.
> Picture courtesy : As marked. *


Thunder barely tries few practice runs  Its been twice as soon as I came out I saw it going back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Whata show of fighter jets over Islamabad.... Saab 2000 & ZDK AWACS... superb maneuver of JF-17 & F16s over Islamabad ... saw myself *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## slapshot

Windjammer said:


> *A MLU F-16 during rehearsals today.
> Picture courtesy : As marked. *


I wish they do an aggressive demo like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Stealth said:


> *Whata show of fighter jets over Islamabad.... Saab 2000 & ZDK AWACS... superb maneuver of JF-17 & F16s over Islamabad ... saw myself *


Isn't the American camera working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Windjammer said:


> Isn't the American camera working.



my camera is still on aiiiiiiiir.... not reach Pakistan ... isliye kafi dispoaint... 16th ko ana tha already 18th... vendor told me kay time ka kuch pata nahe kal parsoon yaa kab ata hey that is the main reason i am not follow-up my case.....  aur aap opar say auuur namak dali jaoo meray rang barangi zakmooon pe...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Stealth said:


> my camera is still on aiiiiiiiir.... not reach Pakistan ... isliye kafi dispoaint... 16th ko ana tha already 18th... vendor told me kay time ka kuch pata nahe kal parsoon yaa kab ata hey that is the main reason i am not follow-up my case.....  aur aap opar say auuur namak dali jaoo meray rang barangi zakmooon pe...


Dear, what about all the other cameras and equipment that you use. Jin sey aap rang barangi motorcycles aur mercedes passenger ki picture banatey ho. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Windjammer said:


> Dear, what about all the other cameras and equipment that you use. Jin sey aap rang barangi motorcycles aur mercedes passenger ki picture banatey ho. ??



That Camera is in Kuwait for maintenance. Shutter problem (Camera stuck while taking picture). I am out of cam so really disappoint that my new camera still not reach Pakistan. I've ordered Camera with many accessories from USA but bought Pentax 18-270mm tele-lens (Lens having super sonic auto-focus motor just to capture fast flying object) from Pentax dealer karachi. Already kafi laraye hoi hey vendor say he is also good friend of mine but woh bechara kudh pareshan hey kay abhe tak sirf mera nahe uskay sab customers kise ka bhi samaan nahe poahncha but dispatch 8th March say huwa huwa hey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Stealth said:


> That Camera is in Kuwait for maintenance. Shutter problem (Camera stuck while taking picture). I am out of cam so really disappoint that my new camera still not reach Pakistan. I've ordered Camera with many accessories from USA but bought Pentax 18-270mm tele-lens (Lens having super sonic auto-focus motor just to capture fast flying object) from Pentax dealer karachi. Already kafi laraye hoi hey vendor say he is also good friend of mine but woh bechara kudh pareshan hey kay abhe tak sirf mera nahe uskay sab customers kise ka bhi samaan nahe poahncha but dispatch 8th March say huwa huwa hey...


Let's hope it will arrive on time.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

قناص said:


> View attachment 203912
> 
> Gentleman Z-9 will be part of fly past at this parade.....



I see this beauty almost every single day here is Karachi near Faisal base.
Its hardly sounds like a regular chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> *A MLU F-16 during rehearsals today.
> Picture courtesy : As marked. *


sir g it was thunder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

DANGER-ZONE said:


> I see this beauty almost every single day here is Karachi near Faisal base.
> Its hardly sounds like a regular chopper.


I personally love sound of Z-9 and alloute-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Umair Nawaz said:


> sir g it was thunder.



My dear, Thunder was also there but this is Eff Sola.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> My dear, Thunder was also there but this is Eff Sola.


Admiral doesn't recognize our top notch Tayyara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

IrbiS said:


> Admiral doesn't recognize our top notch Tayyara



I like this image, it's a MLU aircraft, the bird cutter radar and wide angle HUD are obvious.
If you zoom in, it looks as if the pilot is looking at the camera man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> I like this image, it's a MLU aircraft, the bird cutter radar and wide angle HUD are obvious.
> If you zoom in, it looks as if the pilot is looking at the camera man.


Nice shot but would've looked better in original full quality pic.

As the JF block 2 news suggests, Alan Warnes should be here. Could you inquire about him covering the event?

Didn't reply on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

IrbiS said:


> Nice shot but would've looked better in original full quality pic.
> 
> As the JF block 2 news suggests, Alan Warnes should be here. Could you inquire about him covering the event?
> 
> Didn't reply on twitter


You sure he's there as he was in Pakistan just last month.... anyway will find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

@Windjammer 
When is solo turk arriving? any idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> You sure he's there as he was in Pakistan just last month.... anyway will find out.


Global aviation news piece read as ' Alan Warnes, Kamra, Pakistan'. If not himself, someone else from his group ( Key Publishing ) must be here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

I tried to shot pictures in front of my office. Tomorrow i will try to capture more clear shots.  apologies.

Jf 17 maneuvering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> @Windjammer
> When is solo turk arriving? any idea


If it's participating then it should be here by now as it would need a couple of days to go through it's routine.
Keeping in mind, Saturday is full dress rehearsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> If it's participating then it should be here by now as it would need a couple of days to go through it's routine.
> Keeping in mind, Saturday is full dress rehearsal.



last minute cancellation? 
i hope they don't do that, they should be here latest by 21st.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> last minute cancellation?
> i hope they don't do that, they should be here latest by 21st.


Albeit no official announcement has come forward regarding Solo Turks participation, i only learned about it from this forum, however the source seemed credible enough, so let's see what's in store and what did the Chinese transport aircraft delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> Albeit no official announcement has come forward regarding Solo Turks participation, i only learned about it from this forum, however the source seemed credible enough, so let's see what's in store and what did the Chinese transport aircraft delivered.



Its posted on their official website, so there is no doubt in that..... as for chinese aircraft.....turks support aircraft would be C-235

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> Its posted on their official website, so there is no doubt in that..... as for chinese aircraft.....turks support aircraft would be C-235


Two entirely different possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> last minute cancellation?
> i hope they don't do that, they should be here latest by 21st.


hopefully they will:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> Two entirely different possibilities.



you mean another "gift" from beijing? last time it was z-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xn Jin

For event recording they should use HD cameras this time  after the we can youtube it with more JOSH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Are the jets going to rehearsal Tomorrow??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> Two entirely different possibilities.


Alan Warnes replied : " No, no time to go "


----------



## Windjammer

*Pilot's view of a fellow Falcon over centaurus. 
@Stealth @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Jango
*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Green Arrow

Stealth said:


> That Camera is in Kuwait for maintenance. Shutter problem (Camera stuck while taking picture). I am out of cam so really disappoint that my new camera still not reach Pakistan. I've ordered Camera with many accessories from USA but bought Pentax 18-270mm tele-lens (Lens having super sonic auto-focus motor just to capture fast flying object) from Pentax dealer karachi. Already kafi laraye hoi hey vendor say he is also good friend of mine but woh bechara kudh pareshan hey kay abhe tak sirf mera nahe uskay sab customers kise ka bhi samaan nahe poahncha but dispatch 8th March say huwa huwa hey...


Don't worry mate. You will get it in week time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Windjammer said:


> *Pilot's view of a fellow Falcons over centaurus.
> @Stealth @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Jango
> *


Griffins?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

DANGER-ZONE said:


> I see this beauty almost every single day here is Karachi near Faisal base.
> Its hardly sounds like a regular chopper.



They conduct confined area landing exercises.
The sound of the Z-9 is different because of the _*fenestron tail rotor*_.

A *Fenestron* (or *fantail*, sometimes called "fan-in-fin") is a protected tail rotor of a helicopter operating like a ducted fan. Placing the fan within a duct reduces tip vortex losses, shields the tail rotor from damage, is much quieter than a conventional tail rotor, and shields ground crews from the hazard of a spinning rotor. It is especially useful on rescue helicopters that have to land in crowded areas. The housing is integral with the tail skin and, like the conventional tail rotor it replaces, is intended to counteract the torque of the main rotor.

While conventional tail rotors typically have two or four blades, Fenestrons have between eight and 18 blades. These may have variable angular spacing, so that the noise is distributed over different frequencies. The housing allows a higher rotational speed than a conventional rotor, allowing it to have smaller blades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Army Aviation Fly Past
Ah-1
Mi-17
Puma
Bell-412
Z-9 Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Windjammer Awakes...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

This Parade is going to be awesome....  
With SAAB there should be 4 F-16 2 on each side and with ZDK 4 JF man that would be awesome... Hope they do this formation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Here comes the special bird of rehersal.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Here comes the special bird of rehersal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Here comes the special bird of rehersal.


Great capture dear  but the watermark ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Here comes the special bird of rehersal.


Really..... I thought that Burraq will be on a vehicle and drove past but will it be doing a fly past during parade????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> Great capture dear  but the watermark ........


Mr. Warnes told that 95 aircraft are participating as he heard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Windjammer said:


> Great capture dear  but the watermark ........



Not mine, but my friend's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Here comes the special bird of rehersal.


this picture will hurt many people much.
specially as it starts its hunt in Balochistan and tribal areas against all enemies of Pakistan


may its aim be true and its strike final and devastating for its targets


Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lutfishah

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Here comes the special bird of rehersal.


Its coming.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

What was happand on 23rd march??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> What was happand on 23rd march??



Pakistan Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



IrbiS said:


> Mr. Warnes told that 95 aircraft are participating as he heard



95 Aircraft??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IrbiS

Muhammad Omar said:


> 95 Aircraft??


He said the last he heard


----------



## Mr.Nair

Who will be the chief guest of parade, any foreign diplomats ?


----------



## Windjammer

Mr.Nair said:


> Who will be the chief guest of parade, any foreign diplomats ?



Just watch this space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Windjammer said:


>



@Windjammer what is this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Well, Well.....
Im too in Islamabad... and it's really great to see these beasts flying in the skies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

rockstar08 said:


> @Windjammer what is this ??



Gunport for the aircrafts Cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

What the weather forecast, I heard that there is a rain chances as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Windjammer said:


> Gunport for the aircrafts Cannon.



ok thanks 
but why its not on the other side ?? is it no required ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

rockstar08 said:


> ok thanks
> but why its not on the other side ?? is it no required ?


You can put a single twin-barrel cannon if you want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Green Arrow said:


> What the weather forecast, I heard that there is a rain chances as well?



It'll be a Sunny day INSHA ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan Naval Aviation P-3C Orion during rehearsals for Pakistan Day Parade.
P robably first time the PN aircraft are participating. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

then why the **** are you wasting your time on this "childish" forum??



SipahSalar said:


> What a wastage of resources....The whole world knows how capable our military is, how strong our missiles are. Do we really need a childish parade?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

CAnt wait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Army aviation in action.....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SipahSalar

Thorough Pro said:


> then why the **** are you wasting your time on this "childish" forum??


I didn't call the forum childish you illiterate fanboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Spotted a k8 in H9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AwA.

I just saw a F-16 roaring and maneuvering in the sky. This is the daily routine but unfortunately I don't have a good camera with bigger zoom power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

Would have been awesome if the newly gifted Z-10s participated in the flypast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

bhai security pakki kerna aysa na ho sharmindgi ho jaay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Imran Khan said:


> bhai security pakki kerna aysa na ho sharmindgi ho jaay



Bhai, apnay kehdia, tau abb **** hogi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mutakalim

Windjammer said:


> *Pilot's view of a fellow Falcon over centaurus.
> @Stealth @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Jango
> *


Disappointed to see that greenery of Islamabad has faded away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> Great capture dear  but the watermark ........


beats all thunders and falcons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*NOTIFICATION.
Anyone planning on going to watch the full dress rehearsal on Saturday is reminded that unless you have a pass, you will not be able to attend. It's false news that tomorrow's event is open to public.  
@WebMaster @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Jango @Stealth  

But one thing i have been promised is that the parade will be a thriller. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> *NOTIFICATION.
> Anyone planning on going to watch the full dress rehearsal on Saturday is reminded that unless you have a pass, you will not be able to attend. It's false news that tomorrow's event is open to public.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Jango @Stealth
> 
> But one thing i have been promised is that the parade will be a thriller. *


home back in islamabad is in the path of flight past so it cool to see them go from the roof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> *NOTIFICATION.
> Anyone planning on going to watch the full dress rehearsal on Saturday is reminded that unless you have a pass, you will not be able to attend. It's false news that tomorrow's event is open to public.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Jango @Stealth
> 
> But one thing i have been promised is that the parade will be a thriller. *



I aint goin tommorow.. il be going on 23rd ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> *NOTIFICATION.
> Anyone planning on going to watch the full dress rehearsal on Saturday is reminded that unless you have a pass, you will not be able to attend. It's false news that tomorrow's event is open to public.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Jango @Stealth
> 
> But one thing i have been promised is that the parade will be a thriller. *



WHAT... where to get a pass now..??. man i was planning to go see the rehearsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> home back in islamabad is in the path of flight past so it cool to see them go from the roof


If you are back home, then make sure those camera batteries are fully charged. Spoke to the Air Directorate, he promised that it will be a spectacular show unlike anything before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> Disappointed to see that greenery of Islamabad has faded away.


Looks like an old pic when centarus mall was under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like an old pic when centarus mall was under construction.



Nope it's the Current Pic... You can see the Flyover is quiet wide... (for Metro Bus)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like an old pic when centarus mall was under construction.


No dude, the picture is just two days old, it's the mess created by the Metro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> If you are back home, then make sure those camera batteries are fully charged. Spoke to the Air Directorate, he promised that it will be a spectacular show unlike anything before.


I will miss it 
not going there till August

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> I will miss it
> not going there till August


Albeit, nothing can beat the experience of watching it live, however haveI been told that all major TV Channels will be covering and airing the event which will start at 9.00am.... 4.00am BST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *NOTIFICATION.
> Anyone planning on going to watch the full dress rehearsal on Saturday is reminded that unless you have a pass, you will not be able to attend. It's false news that tomorrow's event is open to public.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Jango @Stealth
> 
> But one thing i have been promised is that the parade will be a thriller. *


But kachnar park is open right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

it will be a Power Projection from Our Armed Forces , a clear message to the Enemies of Pakistan , that don't even try to mess with us ...Pakistan Zindabad 
cant wait to see the pictures and Video on TV ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

A strong message to Pakistan Cricket team and board corruption after defeat by Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## VelocuR

Another strong message to Mullah Abdul Aziz , MQM, Indian-funded terrorisms, Talibans, weak governments, extremisms, and sympathises. 

Will they do action? Nope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

VelocuR said:


> Another strong message to Mullah Abdul Aziz , MQM, Indian-funded terrorisms, Talibans, weak governments, extremisms, and sympathises.
> 
> Will they do action? Nope.


What are you harping about.....PA is taking action wherever it required, unless you off course think that all is being staged in FATA and elsewhere...... and if the army started acting unilaterally, i'm sure you will be singing another tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Windjammer said:


> What are you harping about.....PA is taking action wherever it required, unless you off course think that all is being staged in FATA and elsewhere...... and if the army started acting unilaterally, i'm sure you will be singing another tune.



I love Pakistan Army, so let's take action against Mullah Aziz and MQM cancers if necessary since Peshawar school attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Jango said:


> But kachnar park is open right?





> Traffic police Islamabad has made an alternate traffic plan on the occasion of Pakistan Day parade on 23 March.
> 
> Faizabad interchange will remain closed for public transport and only the vehicles with a special sticker will be able to reach to parade ground through it.
> 
> Express way will be closed for public transport from Khanna bridge. Public transport headed to Islamabad will be diverted to Tramari and Park Road to Rawal Dam chowk in order to enter thecapital city.
> 
> Heavy vehicles will not be allowed to enter Express highway from the night of 22 March. Kashmir highway and Islamabad highway will also remain closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Forget Every thing tell me who is coming tomorrow for parade rehearsal?
I got my passses 

@Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> Forget Every thing tell me who is coming tomorrow for parade rehearsal?
> I got my passses
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @waz



not tommorow.. but hope you take n post some awesome pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> not tommorow.. but hope you take n post some awesome pics..


It is higlighted on Pass.
DSLR camera,Mobiles,car remotes etc aren't allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> It is higlighted on Pass.
> DSLR camera,Mobiles,car remotes etc aren't allowed.



not even mobiles? wtf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> not even mobiles? wtf.


hmm  but i will try to manage it 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> not tommorow.. but hope you take n post some awesome pics..


You will come on 23rd march....?
Not tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> hmm  but i will try to manage it
> 
> 
> You will come on 23rd march....?
> Not tomorrow?



will you go on 23rd?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

engineer saad said:


> Forget Every thing tell me who is coming tomorrow for parade rehearsal?
> I got my passses
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @waz




bhai main ne to aik ticket le rakhi hai abhi tak us se khush hoon ke pakistan ja raha hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> will you go on 23rd?


We prefer rehearsal bro due to many resons,
Low restrictions,
Easy gossips etc etc



Imran Khan said:


> bhai main ne to aik ticket le rakhi hai abhi tak us se khush hoon ke pakistan ja raha hoon


Are you out of country sorry bro 



Windjammer said:


> Albeit, nothing can beat the experience of watching it live, however haveI been told that all major TV Channels will be covering and airing the event which will start at 9.00am.... 4.00am BST.


I got passes going tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arslan.Mahmood

engineer saad said:


> Forget Every thing tell me who is coming tomorrow for parade rehearsal?
> I got my passses
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @waz


Are passes necessary for guests at rehearsal? I don't have any pass but planning to go in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Arslan.Mahmood said:


> Are passes necessary for guests at rehearsal? I don't have any pass but planning to go in the morning.


I don't now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arslan.Mahmood

engineer saad said:


> I don't now.


We have to reach by 0700 right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Arslan.Mahmood said:


> We have to reach by 0700 right?


My time is 0830.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Any News About Chinese President??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xn Jin

Helicopter ki dug dug sunnay ka appna he mazza hai lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

Latest updates!
High security around parade venue.
Pedestrians and local passengers are pissed off.
Huge respect for sentries and 2nd leiutanents guarding every check post.
I visited parade venue at 8:05 am i will return just to watch fly pass and ssg shortly. 
@DESERT FIGHTER @Max Pain @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

*4 Cobra Gunships, 3 Mi 17, 2 Z9, 3 Puma just passed by my house heading towards Parade Venue 5 Mins ago in Rawalpindi *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Anybody else's phone signals not working?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Stealth said:


> *4 Cobra Gunships, 3 Mi 17, 2 Z9, 3 Puma just passed by my house heading towards Parade Venue 5 Mins ago in Rawalpindi *


At around 9:50 this morning 3 awacs passed over expressway and minutes before them jets in formations of 4 or 5, couldnt make them out from where i live, but there were at least 16 of them. 1st 4 were F-16s that was clear. 
Didn't c gunships today, they do make a splendid show and they pass overhead. Wanted to go and there and Roads are sealed from Khanna Pull on wards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Jango said:


> Anybody else's phone signals not working?


Mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Gunships passed over how

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Jango said:


> Gunships passed over how


my house near base saw gunships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Reichmarshal said:


> *23rd March 2015*
> 
> This year the parade is taking place. This has been decided at the highest levels that matter. The exact words that I was communicated were" unless we are in a all out war, the parade will be held on 23 March ".
> All preps are in full swing. Also the parade will be held at the new venue that was allocated in Mush era (but never used) ie in shakerparian along the Islamabad expressway opposite sector I-8.
> It will be held with all the bells n whistles, like it use to be.



Parades are gonna happen in every major city, the biggest will be in Islamabad but unfortunately i think we will only be able to watch it through the TV; since security is a big issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkiyani

Aslamu elikum.. please any one if its possible to record 23 march parade in HD and upload it as soon as possible. Thanks in advance.

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*This is the best for now. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## syedali73

Curious to see how many Z-10 will participate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

syedali73 said:


> Curious to see how many Z-10 will participate.


The little Pigeon tells me, we have received three, one for training and two to be deployed against militants. 
Either way, they should make an appearance. ???

*
From today's rehearsals. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## subanday

The second last pic has an eight ship formation....hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Great Balls of Fire.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## In arduis fidelis

syedali73 said:


> Curious to see how many Z-10 will participate.


No Z-10s sorry just back from the rehearsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Rafay Jamil said:


> No Z-10s sorry just back from the rehearsal.



Today was just a rehearsal, a lot of stuff wouldn't be displayed, let's see what happens on 23rd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Highlights of Rehearsal:

 Parade commander drill
 Presidential entry with PBC(Presidential bodyguard contingent)
 Airforce flyby of F-16 flown by Air chief followed by formations of 4 f-16s; 4 JF-17s; 4 F-7PG ;4 F-7P ; 4 Mirages Saab 2000; ZDK 3 ; P3C orion
 March past by contingents of Flag bearer contingent,AK regiment,12 NLI,FF, FC,Rangers,Police,Boy scout ,Girls guide followed by finishing by the Squad of SSG.
 PAA flyby consisting of 3 cobras 3 Bell 412 2 fennecs 3 pumas 3 mi17s and 2 Z-9s ending with puma doing sling maneuver with SSG commandos.
 Drive by of usual vehicles along with Special appearance by Burraq and Shahpar in SPD contingent,also NASR ,BABUR and SHAHEEN II and FM 90/HQ-7 SAMS

Followed by acrobatics by Sherdils,F-16 and JF-17.

Finishing by SSG paratroopers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

One time i saw this Plane over my house ,and it was flying very low, i rush to grab my camera and when i came back it was long gone 

and i was standing their , thinking that " Bhai Ek aur Chakker lag lo "

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> One time i saw this Plane over my house ,and it was flying very low, i rush to grab my camera and when i came back it was long gone
> 
> and i was standing their , thinking that " Bhai Ek aur Chakker lag lo "


Bhai mere sath chal jate parade deikhne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Bhai mere sath chal jate parade deikhne



If i have any relative in Army or some one Living in Islamabad , i would come ... but unfortunately i have none ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> If i have any relative in Army or some one Living in Islamabad , i would come ... but unfortunately i have none ..


Thats why i said mjhe bta deite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Thats why i said mjhe bta deite



bhai tum kia Nawaz Shareef ke koi Relative ho kia hahaha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*want to see this type of march*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878955412155305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> bhai tum kia Nawaz Shareef ke koi Relative ho kia hahaha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


>



dekh khud hi bata de bhai , warna aur bhi politicians baqi hai , sab se ristedaari jorna shoro kar dun ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> dekh khud hi bata de bhai , warna aur bhi politicians baqi hai , sab se ristedaari jorna shoro kar dun ga


Are bahi aisi koi baat nae, military background se hoon,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

nomi007 said:


> *want to see this type of march*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878955412155305



Itni Disciplined March China mein he ho Sakti h.. Pak mein nhe..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Are bahi aisi koi baat nae, military background se hoon,



Chalo good hai , jao jao sab jaao , 

Baabol ki Duaaen leta ja , ja tujh ko Parade mai achi Jaga mily , PDF ki kabhi na yaad aye , Facebook pe itna pyar mile



Rocky rock said:


> Itni Disciplined March China mein he ho Sakti h.. Pak mein nhe..!



Pakistan mai tu phada ho jaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> Chalo good hai , jao jao sab jaao ,
> 
> Baabol ki Duaaen leta ja , ja tujh ko Parade mai achi Jaga mily , PDF ki kabhi na yaad aye , Facebook pe itna pyar mile


Oh bahi it was nothing special.
TV per deikhna mein bhi jaldi chala giya tha parade venue se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Oh bahi it was nothing special.
> TV per deikhna mein bhi jaldi chala giya tha parade venue se



ary mian Parade live ho ge ya recorded ?? or do i sound retarded ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> ary mian Parade live ho ge ya recorded ?? or do i sound retarded ?


Yeh to nae pta shuru shuru mein jab parade hoti thi to ptv wale live dikhate they.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Yeh to nae pta shuru shuru mein jab parade hoti thi to ptv wale live dikhate they.



Bhai wahan reh ker Naaray marne mai jo Maza hai na ................ woh TV pe nai a sakta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> Bhai wahan reh ker Naaray marne mai jo Maza hai na ................ woh TV pe nai a sakta


Is mein aisa kuch nae hota it is opposite to wahga border ceremony.
Sare khamoshi se beithe hote hein, but tumhari tarah k patriotic bande thorha loudly national anthem perhte hein ,music k saath..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Is mein aisa kuch nae hota it is opposite to wahga border ceremony.
> Sare khamoshi se beithe hote hein, but tumhari tarah k patriotic bande thorha loudly national anthem perhte hein ,music k saath..



ary bhai beech beech mai Pakistan Zindabad ka Naara tu maar hi sakte hai na ...
aur rahi Baat National Anthem ki , tu apne tarane mai yahi khaas baat hai , jitna loudly pardho , utna tyt lagta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> ary bhai beech beech mai Pakistan Zindabad ka Naara tu maar hi sakte hai na ...
> aur rahi Baat National Anthem ki , tu apne tarane mai yahi khaas baat hai , jitna loudly pardho , utna tyt lagta hai


Saare loudly nae perhte, 
Tum marna kabhi saare tumhare taraf deikh ker hanse gei lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Saare loudly nae perhte,
> Tum marna kabhi saare tumhare taraf deikh ker hanse gei lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

Hamari ladies iss tarha ki parade kay baad 2 mahenay kay liye bed rest pe chali jyn...



nomi007 said:


> *want to see this type of march*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878955412155305

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

subanday said:


> Hamari ladies iss tarha ki parade kay baad 2 mahenay kay liye bed rest pe chali jyn...


hahahhahahahhahahha



nomi007 said:


> *want to see this type of march*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878955412155305


yr waise 2 din k lehe import kar lain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saad Seyal

Windjammer said:


> Today was just a rehearsal, a lot of stuff wouldn't be displayed, let's see what happens on 23rd.


So you mean to say Solo Turk will perform on March 23rd without any rehearsal ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Centaurus looks all geared up for the Pakistan Day Festivities.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr.Nair

who will be the chief guest, it was before chinese president, what about now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The thing about these events is that you should never break their continuity. indian republic day parade happens every single year like clockwork. Setting these traditions in stone is very important.



Windjammer said:


> *Centaurus looks all geared up for the Pakistan Day Festivities.
> *



Is this a big mall in Pak? Where is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The thing about these events is that you should never break their continuity. indian republic day parade happens every single year like clockwork. Setting these traditions in stone is very important.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a big mall in Pak? Where is this?


IN the capital Islamabad



kaonalpost: 6932975 said:


> IN the capital Islamabad


Its called The Centaurus mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Is this a big mall in Pak? Where is this?







Centaurus Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## killerx

can any one updated me with timings of the parade on Monday, what time its going to start. I heard mobile networks will be down but what about load shading well they will be doing their part I think.


----------



## UK_CRAZY_PATHAN

I was just watching on ARY, rehersal is happening today, 
any PICS anyone ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

fakhre mirpur said:


> Centaurus Islamabad


----------



## UK_CRAZY_PATHAN

Any Pictures of Rehearsal ?



UK_CRAZY_PATHAN said:


> Any Pictures of Rehearsal ?



????????????????????????


----------



## Zibago

Guynextdoor2 said:


>


On facebook Indian trolls actually get surprised that the Pakistani government celebrated christmas officially 
Tum to phr bhe unkay hisab say bahtar ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

Will SOLO HURREM be performing at the parade....?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

fakhre mirpur said:


> On facebook Indian trolls actually get surprised that the Pakistani government celebrated christmas officially
> Tum to phr bhe unkay hisab say bahtar ho



Well there really is an image problem as far as Pak is concerned. Too much of the negative stuff keeps hogging the headlines. I think that will be the case until you get things under control. A few years of tranquility might finally change the perception about you.


----------



## subanday

I hope they dont let PTV cover the parade, the cameraman will be instructed to show the shiny tind of our PM instead of the shinny skin of our Thunder...


----------



## Windjammer

UK_CRAZY_PATHAN said:


> Any Pictures of Rehearsal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????????????


I posted some on page-25.


----------



## Zibago

subanday said:


> Will SOLO HURREM be performing at the parade....?


SOLLU TURK is a jet acrobatic display 
There is no such thing as sollu hurrem



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well there really is an image problem as far as Pak is concerned. Too much of the negative stuff keeps hogging the headlines. I think that will be the case until you get things under control. A few years of tranquility might finally change the perception about you.


Or Indian trolls are stupid


----------



## truthseeker2010

subanday said:


> Will SOLO HURREM be performing at the parade....?



solo hurrem? too much geo kahani......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Mr.Nair said:


> who will be the chief guest, it was before chinese president, what about now ?



Sunil Shetty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

truthseeker2010 said:


> solo hurrem? too much geo kahani......


AB kia yeh aye ge parade pey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## subanday

as @Windjammer says , "Asli maal to parade walay din aye ga"... by the way apki searching capability ko salam jo itne achi foto nikaal lye



fakhre mirpur said:


> AB kia yeh aye ge parade pey


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

Reichmarshal said:


> *23rd March 2015*
> 
> This year the parade is taking place. This has been decided at the highest levels that matter. The exact words that I was communicated were" unless we are in a all out war, the parade will be held on 23 March ".
> All preps are in full swing. Also the parade will be held at the new venue that was allocated in Mush era (but never used) ie in shakerparian along the Islamabad expressway opposite sector I-8.
> It will be held with all the bells n whistles, like it use to be.



arynews.tv/en/full-dress-rehearsal-held-of-pakistan-day-parade/


----------



## Mr.Nair

Any motor cycle parade or cultural demonstration in parade like below





 ?


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Nair said:


> Any motor cycle parade or cultural demonstration in parade like below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


There is another parade in Lahore that will have pathan sword dances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roxen

killerx said:


> can any one updated me with timings of the parade on Monday, what time its going to start. I heard mobile networks will be down but what about load shading well they will be doing their part I think.


at sharp 9:30 am PST.


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin said:


> arynews.tv/en/full-dress-rehearsal-held-of-pakistan-day-parade/




*ISLAMABAD: Fully uniformed contingents of the armed forces of Pakistan rehearsed the Pakistan Day parade here on Saturday, ARY News reported.
*
According to details, full dress rehearsal of the Pakistan Day parade was held in Islamabad on Saturday. Freshly turned out contingents of the armed forces of Pakistan as well as FC, Rangers, Presidential Guards actively rehearsed the parade.

On the occasion, Pakistan Air Force’s Mirage, F-7 and JF-17 Thunder aircrafts rehearsed various flying maneuvers. Choppers of the Pakistan Army’s Aviation Wing were also seen during the rehearsal.

Different missile units under the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) participated in the rehearsal, while Pakistan’s first indigenous armed drone ‘Burraq’ was also exhibited on this occasion.

Floats highlighting the culture of Punjab, Sindh, Baluchistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan also participated in the rehearsal for March 23 parade.

Stern security arrangements were made on this occasion, while cellular services also remained suspended in different areas of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roxen

fakhre mirpur said:


> AB kia yeh aye ge parade pey


Aa jaye to kya hi bat hai..... Pak-Turk bahi bahi... no bhen.. lolx


----------



## Zibago

roxen said:


> Aa jaye to kya hi bat hai..... Pak-Turk bahi bahi... no bhen.. lolx


Yeah aunti shayad German hay


----------



## Guynextdoor2

fakhre mirpur said:


> SOLLU TURK is a jet acrobatic display
> There is no such thing as sollu hurrem
> 
> 
> Or Indian trolls are stupid



Well most trolls really are stupid


----------



## roxen

padish german hai but basically turk hai... or ab jald hi pakistan mien any wali hai babhi ban kar..


----------



## Zibago

roxen said:


> padish german hai but basically turk hai... or ab jald hi pakistan mien any wali hai babhi ban kar..


Wo apsay double age hay


----------



## roxen

lolx.... kher hai chaly gi.. aisi hoi to age kya hai..Sultan Suleman ka maal apny pass ho ga.. lolx...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

41 Punjab regiment (Allah Wali Batallion)
12 NLI regiment (Haideran Batallion)
34 FF regiment (Raider Batallion)
640 Mujahid Batallion
will participate in 23rd march parade.
@Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @rockstar08

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

fakhre mirpur said:


> AB kia yeh aye ge parade pey



agar yeh aa rahi hai, to phir iss ko bhi lee ao


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> 41 Punjab regiment (Allah Wali Batallion)
> 12 NLI regiment (Haideran Batallion)
> 34 FF regiment (Raider Batallion)
> 640 Mujahid Batallion
> will participate in 23rd march parade.
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @rockstar08



just hope it doesnt rain on monday..


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> 41 Punjab regiment (Allah Wali Batallion)
> 12 NLI regiment (Haideran Batallion)
> 34 FF regiment (Raider Batallion)
> 640 Mujahid Batallion
> will participate in 23rd march parade.
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @rockstar08



yaar in battalions ki koi old pic hai tu post karo .. mujhe yeh Battalions ka zayda nai pata ...


----------



## razgriz19

when will it start????? anyone?


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> just hope it doesnt rain on monday..


 bro it will become epic during rain. lets see.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> bro it will become epic during rain. lets see.



hope it DOESNT... Cloudy sure.. rain- NO.


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaar in battalions ki koi old pic hai tu post karo .. mujhe yeh Battalions ka zayda nai pata ...


12 NLI 
the NLI earned two Nishan-e-Haiders, Pakistan's highest military decoration. Both Nishan-e- Haiders are designated to 12 NLI Regiment. 12 NLI fought bravely during Kargil war. As a result the 12 NLI Regiment's Capt Kernal Sher Khan and Havaldar Lalak Jan were awarded Nishan e Haiders. For achieving two Nisha-e-Haiders the 12 NLI Regiment has been awarded with Unit Moto(slogan) of HAIDERAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

The Parade area is next to Faizabad Interchange and the flight Path of all Palned participating in the parade will be in the direction of Zero point to Faizabad Interchange. So if you are on Margala hills near Faisal Masjid,then chances are that all the planes will pass right above you.

So you can be there with your big lenses and Super zoom cameras for photography.
But for not getting shot by a sniper. Try to inform a Police mobile or Fauji nearby


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UK_CRAZY_PATHAN said:


> Any Pictures of Rehearsal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????????????


Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 257


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hope it DOESNT... Cloudy sure.. rain- NO.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> bro it will become epic during rain. lets see.



yaar tum tu PTV pe dekho gay , jo log waha hun gay , unki parade kharab ho gi ... 
dua karo Barish na ho , takke sab sahi ho ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> View attachment 205310



Kyun 10,000 banday kou zaleel karwata hai yara?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> 12 NLI
> the NLI earned two Nishan-e-Haiders, Pakistan's highest military decoration. Both Nishan-e- Haiders are designated to 12 NLI Regiment. 12 NLI fought bravely during Kargil war. As a result the 12 NLI Regiment's Capt Kernal Sher Khan and Havaldar Lalak Jan were awarded Nishan e Haiders. For achieving two Nisha-e-Haiders the 12 NLI Regiment has been awarded with Unit Moto(slogan) of HAIDERAN.



Interesting ... 
I would to see SSG's in Parade , man , their gear is now a lot of updated .... so it will be so cool if they do the march ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaar tum tu PTV pe dekho gay , jo log waha hun gay , unki parade kharab ho gi ...
> dua karo Barish na ho , takke sab sahi ho ,


Tumhein kisne kaha hei mein ptv per deikhoon ga?



rockstar08 said:


> Interesting ...
> I would to see SSG's in Parade , man , their gear is now a lot of updated .... so it will be so cool if they do the march ...


They will appear similar to old parade.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Tumhein kisne kaha hei mein ptv per deikhoon ga?



yaar mujhe tu mashwara de rahe the , PTV pe dekho 
khud wahan ja ker enjoy karo gay ...

kia yeh Khala tazaad nai ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Kyun 10,000 banday kou zaleel karwata hai yara?


Asal passion ka hi tab pta chalta hei.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> Asal passion ka hi tab pta chalta hei.



Women and children?


----------



## shaheenmissile




----------



## shaheenmissile

The Parade area is next to Faizabad Interchange and the flight Path of all Palned participating in the parade will be in the direction of Zero point to Faizabad Interchange. So if you are on Margala hills near Faisal Masjid,then chances are that all the planes will pass right above you.

So you can be there with your big lenses and Super zoom cameras for photography.
But for not getting shot by a sniper. Try to inform a Police mobile or Fauji nearby


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaar mujhe tu mashwara de rahe the , PTV pe dekho
> khud wahan ja ker enjoy karo gay ...
> 
> kia yeh Khala tazaad nai ?


Wahan jane k lia pass chaein, mera pass to hein


----------



## shaheenmissile

engineer saad said:


> Wahan jane k lia pass chaein, mera pass to hein


Pass kaisay milta hai?


----------



## livingdead

you got live shooting demo in parade... wow


----------



## shaheenmissile

hinduguy said:


> you got live shooting demo in parade... wow


Yup..suspicious people may get shot....


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Women and children?


I saw high quality shelters today,



shaheenmissile said:


> Pass kaisay milta hai?


Pass ghq se milta hei mager itna aasani se nae, pehle clearence wagera kerwani hoti hei.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Wahan jane k lia pass chaein, mera pass to hein



han han chira le bhai ko ... 
hum PTV news pe dekhen gay  aur kamaal ki Urdu ki commentary bhi sune gay , jo mostly Nawaz ki tareefen hun gi 

@DESERT FIGHTER you are going ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> han han chira le bhai ko ...
> hum PTV news pe dekhen gay  aur kamaal ki Urdu ki commentary bhi sune gay , jo mostly Nawaz ki tareefen hun gi
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER you are going ?



yeah im..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> yeah im..



very good yaaar ...

chalo expecting some good pics, from different angles , many people from PDF are going ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> yeah im..


Where do you start for getting clearance and the Pass? I know there isnt enough time now,but still.


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> Interesting ...
> I would to see SSG's in Parade , man , their gear is now a lot of updated .... so it will be so cool if they do the march ...


I saw them wearin old shit today. 
My uncle said it is SSG's ceremonial uniform.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> I saw them wearin old shit today.
> My uncle said it is SSG's ceremonial uniform.
> 
> View attachment 205332



yaar guns tu change karao inki 
achi achi guns do yaar ... full M4a1 type, with scopes and laser


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shaheenmissile said:


> Where do you start for getting clearance and the Pass? I know there isnt enough time now,but still.


 army-family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> han han chira le bhai ko ...
> hum PTV news pe dekhen gay  aur kamaal ki Urdu ki commentary bhi sune gay , jo mostly Nawaz ki tareefen hun gi
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER you are going ?


I told you it is nothing special.



rockstar08 said:


> yaar guns tu change karao inki
> achi achi guns do yaar ... full M4a1 type, with scopes and laser


Yaar aaj meri guns ki traf nazar nae perhi ho sakta hei 23 ko koi aur hoon.


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> army-family.



yaar yeh achaa benefit hota hai Army families walo ko 

ese events ke pass mil jate hai ...



engineer saad said:


> I told you it is nothing special.
> 
> 
> Yaar aaj meri guns ki traf nazar nae perhi ho sakta hei 23 ko koi aur hoon.



bhai tu roz roz tu nai jana na ? sirf 23 ko parade hai na ...

ho sakta hai , kuch changes ker den end time pe ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=854552397916709




@DESERT FIGHTER @rockstar08

[QUOTE="

bhai tu roz roz tu nai jana na ? sirf 23 ko parade hai na ...

ho sakta hai , kuch changes ker den end time pe ...[/QUOTE]
Hmm lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=854552397916709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @rockstar08
> 
> [QUOTE="
> 
> bhai tu roz roz tu nai jana na ? sirf 23 ko parade hai na ...
> 
> ho sakta hai , kuch changes ker den end time pe ...


Hmm lets see.[/QUOTE]

yaar mai acha khasa journalism ,studies ka souch raha tha , pata nai q bhai ki baaton mai a ker MBA side pe a gaya , Journalist ke bhi maza ho jate hai ese events mai ....


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaar yeh achaa benefit hota hai Army families walo ko
> 
> ese events ke pass mil jate hai ...
> 
> 
> 
> bhai tu roz roz tu nai jana na ? sirf 23 ko parade hai na ...
> 
> ho sakta hai , kuch changes ker den end time pe ...


Han sahi kaha,
Fouj mein apply kerte na inter k baad,
Mein to medical unfit ho giya tha issb recommend kerne k bawajood.
Uske badd engineering ki hei.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

China Military Parade are beautiful and damn huge along with perfect lines and perfect walking.










Can Pakistan show their more than 10 Al-Khalid on the line above? We don't want one Al-Khalid, one Zarrar, one equipment etc.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Han sahi kaha,
> Fouj mein apply kerte na inter k baad,
> Mein to medical unfit ho giya tha issb recommend kerne k bawajood.
> Uske badd engineering ki hei.



nai ker sakta tha yaar , inter mai tha ,tu Cricket khelte hue haath toot gaya ... and my fitness is not suitable for been in Army .. waise bhi mai darpook type ka larka hun hahahaha , guns , goliyan , yeh sab cheezon se kabhi waasta nai para ...

mai army join kerta tu , army walo ko G-3 rifle plastic ki banwani pardti khas mere liye hahaha , G-3 rifle ka weight kafi hota hai na /??


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> nai ker sakta tha yaar , inter mai tha ,tu Cricket khelte hue haath toot gaya ... and my fitness is not suitable for been in Army .. waise bhi mai darpook type ka larka hun hahahaha , guns , goliyan , yeh sab cheezon se kabhi waasta nai para ...
> 
> mai army join kerta tu , army walo ko G-3 rifle plastic ki banwani pardti khas mere liye hahaha , G-3 rifle ka weight kafi hota hai na /??


Are nae bahi, meine boat namoone deikhei hei aise.
G3 itni bhi bhari nae hoti,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Are nae bahi, meine boat namoone deikhei hei aise.
> G3 itni bhi bhari nae hoti,



yaar mai ne tu ajj tak koi kamzoor sa fauji nai dekha , sab haty katy tandorast hote hai .... 
phir bhi , how much it weight ?? any idea ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaar mai ne tu ajj tak koi kamzoor sa fauji nai dekha , sab haty katy tandorast hote hai ....
> phir bhi , how much it weight ?? any idea ?


4.1kg to 5.54 kg different weight for different varaints.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> 4.1kg to 5.54 kg different weight for different varaints.



hahah and my total weight is 50 kg ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> hahah and my total weight is 50 kg ...


50 kg se kam k caddets bhi deikhe hein humne.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> 50 kg se kam k caddets bhi deikhe hein humne.



ary bhai lakin haath mai jo Aluminum rod hai uska kia karo ga ?? its still inside my hand , i cant lift much weight from my left hand , army mai kon nai jana chahta yaar , lakin bas seehat ne dil tor diya


----------



## VelocuR

We expect new styles from old walking.

Something new like this below:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> ary bhai lakin haath mai jo Aluminum rod hai uska kia karo ga ?? its still inside my hand , i cant lift much weight from my left hand , army mai kon nai jana chahta yaar , lakin bas seehat ne dil tor diya


Chalo apne bachon ko bheijhna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Chalo apne bachon ko bheijhna.



yeh tu apne kamal ki baat ker di janab , biwi ka ata pata nai hai aur app bacho ki baat ker rahe hai 

anyway good advice


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yeh tu apne kamal ki baat ker di janab , biwi ka ata pata nai hai aur app bacho ki baat ker rahe hai
> 
> anyway good advice


Pass milna mushkil hei biwi bachon ki nisbat.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Pass milna mushkil hei biwi bachon ki nisbat.



chalo next time , ap ISPR ko bolna mujhe invite ker len


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> chalo next time , ap ISPR ko bolna mujhe invite ker len


sirf NIC emeil ker deina. 
wese mjhe edited dvd milein gi parade ki.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

rockstar08 said:


> yaar guns tu change karao inki
> achi achi guns do yaar ... full M4a1 type, with scopes and laser


They were carrying M4s today.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> sirf NIC emeil ker deina.
> wese mjhe edited dvd milein gi parade ki.



NIC se kia ho ga ?? aur kis ko Email bhai ?? ese koi bhi mun utha ker ISPR ko email ker sakta hai ???

waise ajj mere mids khatam hue hai , yaar koi free helicopter khara hai tu Karachi send kerna hahahhaha



Rafay Jamil said:


> They were carrying M4s today.



Great ., you have seen their gear ?? did you take any pics ?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## In arduis fidelis

rockstar08 said:


> NIC se kia ho ga ?? aur kis ko Email bhai ?? ese koi bhi mun utha ker ISPR ko email ker sakta hai ???
> 
> waise ajj mere mids khatam hue hai , yaar koi free helicopter khara hai tu Karachi send kerna hahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> Great ., you have seen their gear ?? did you take any pics ?


Same old uniform nothing new,only M4s with SOPMOD were the additions.
Sorry very strict security not even mobile phones were allowed.


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> chalo next time , ap ISPR ko bolna mujhe invite ker len


sirf NIC emeil ker deina. 
wese mjhe edited dvd milein gi parade ki.


rockstar08 said:


> NIC se kia ho ga ?? aur kis ko Email bhai ?? ese koi bhi mun utha ker ISPR ko email ker sakta hai ???
> 
> waise ajj mere mids khatam hue hai , yaar koi free helicopter khara hai tu Karachi send kerna hahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Are bhai mjhe karo gei.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LonE_WolF

via FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

@Windjammer can we do something like this ??


----------



## LonE_WolF

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688386247940229


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> sirf NIC emeil ker deina.
> wese mjhe edited dvd milein gi parade ki.
> 
> Are bhai mjhe karo gei.



ab tu late ho gaye yaar 

ab tu PTV hi ka sahara hai


----------



## LonE_WolF

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688237591288428

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> ab tu late ho gaye yaar
> 
> ab tu PTV hi ka sahara hai


Koi nae ptv per ziada maza aata hei,
sunha subha uth ker kaun jae tayar ho ker parade deikhne


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Koi nae ptv per ziada maza aata hei,
> sunha subha uth ker kaun jae tayar ho ker parade deikhne



yaar bare na-shukray ho hahaha ek tu chance mil raha hai ese awesome Event experience kerne ka , aur uper se lazy talks hahha


----------



## subanday

fakhre mirpur said:


> Yeah aunti shayad German hay


German women are considered to be the most loyal among the Europeans...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaar bare na-shukray ho hahaha ek tu chance mil raha hai ese awesome Event experience kerne ka , aur uper se lazy talks hahha


I told you bro nothing special in it.
Aaj ho ker aaya tha thorhi deir phir odher se office move ho gia.
wohi purane f-16, wohi purane uniforms, wohi purane missiles.
a least shaheen 3 to disply kerte na.


----------



## Saad Seyal

engineer saad said:


> I told you it is nothing special.
> 
> 
> Yaar aaj meri guns ki traf nazar nae perhi ho sakta hei 23 ko koi aur hoon.


bhai jan i saw their guns today .... they were like M-16 type some US speciy.....


----------



## Burhan Wani

Saad Seyal said:


> bhai jan i saw their guns today .... they were like M-16 type some US speciy.....


Meine likha hei k guns per nazar nae perhi.


----------



## Windjammer

rockstar08 said:


> @Windjammer can we do something like this ??


That's called an Elephant walk, aircraft taxiing before mass take off...... PAF done that back in the 60s with about 90 F-86 Sabres.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1538146543117434


----------



## Kurlang

The title of the thread is spot on.


----------



## LonE_WolF




----------



## New World

truthseeker2010 said:


> agar yeh aa rahi hai, to phir iss ko bhi lee ao


paaji Ye Islamabad me hai, par isy aany ki ijazat nahy hai.. agr aa gye to phr Parade ko kon dekhy ga..


----------



## rockstar08

Windjammer said:


> That's called an Elephant walk, aircraft taxiing before mass take off...... PAF done that back in the 60s with about 90 F-86 Sabres.



it will be awesome if we do this with Jf-17's ..



engineer saad said:


> I told you bro nothing special in it.
> Aaj ho ker aaya tha thorhi deir phir odher se office move ho gia.
> wohi purane f-16, wohi purane uniforms, wohi purane missiles.
> a least shaheen 3 to disply kerte na.



Phr bhi yaar , itne special event pe , itne sare logo ke bech hona hi , ek alag hi experience hota hai ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> it will be awesome if we do this with Jf-17's ..
> 
> 
> 
> Phr bhi yaar , itne special event pe , itne sare logo ke bech hona hi , ek alag hi experience hota hai ...


Restriction boat hoti hein bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Restriction boat hoti hein bro.



han , yaar ek tarah se yeh acha hai ... waise bhi Pakistani people rule torne ke mahir hai , acha hai army strictness kerti hai


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> han , yaar ek tarah se yeh acha hai ... waise bhi Pakistani people rule torne ke mahir hai , acha hai army strictness kerti hai


isi waja se mein full dress rehersal prefer kerta hoon thorhi thand hoti hei ismein,
wese aaj pedestrians or local passengers saei tape hue the


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> isi waja se mein full dress rehersal prefer kerta hoon thorhi thand hoti hei ismein,
> wese aaj pedestrians or local passengers saei tape hue the



well i have a general question, suppose someone got the pass , so can he bring Camera with him ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> well i have a general question, suppose someone got the pass , so can he bring Camera with him ?


Not at all,even mobiles,car remotes aren't allowed.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Not at all,even mobiles,car remotes aren't allowed.



hmm , not even mobile 
so i guess better watch on TV


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> hmm , not even mobile
> so i guess better watch on TV


Aise hi mein thorhi keh raha hoon, nothing special in it,
ider na jao,uder na jao,


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Aise hi mein thorhi keh raha hoon, nothing special in it,
> ider na jao,uder na jao,



yeah you are right ...chalo PTV Zindabad hahahaha


----------



## slapshot

Jango said:


> But kachnar park is open right?


Its under guard. Not sure if they will allow people to gather near highway. Though people in I-8 are enjoying air practice demos. You can feel the noise of jets all over you when thunder/f-16 make a vertical climb


----------



## Jango

slapshot said:


> Its under guard. Not sure if they will allow people to gather near highway. Though people in I-8 are enjoying air practice demos. You can feel the noise of jets all over you when thunder/f-16 make a vertical climb



PIMS and the area around Centaurus is also good, since the jets and helis turn from there.


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yeah you are right ...chalo PTV Zindabad hahahaha


Mager wohi third class camera k saath on air karein gei chawal.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Mager wohi third class camera k saath on air karein gei chawal.



hahaha yaar ISPR wale bhi tu documentaries and videos banate hai , i am sure they have some high definition Camera's ,


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> hahaha yaar ISPR wale bhi tu documentaries and videos banate hai , i am sure they have some high definition Camera's ,


Woh mjhe mil jatti hei easily.
dvd form mein,


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Woh mjhe mil jatti hei easily.
> dvd form mein,



us video ko corp ker ke yahan post ker dena ... mods se contact ker lo ... ya phr kisi bhi mod ko email ker dena woh upload ker den gay


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> us video ko corp ker ke yahan post ker dena ... mods se contact ker lo ... ya phr kisi bhi mod ko email ker dena woh upload ker den gay


OK.Mager thorha late milti hei ! us se pehle youtube per koi na koi ker deiga mager quality itni fit nae ho gi.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> OK.Mager thorha late milti hei ! us se pehle youtube per koi na koi ker deiga mager quality itni fit nae ho gi.



well woh koi masla nai , jab milay , tab post ker do bhai ... achi Quality mai dekhne ka maza hi aur hai


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> well woh koi masla nai , jab milay , tab post ker do bhai ... achi Quality mai dekhne ka maza hi aur hai


Zaroor Zaroor. abhi bhi 4,5 dvd hei mere pass youm e shhada ki aur 6 september ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Zaroor Zaroor. abhi bhi 4,5 dvd hei mere pass youm e shhada ki aur 6 september ki.



woh tu youtube pe available hai ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> woh tu youtube pe available hai ...


han na mager mere pass dvd quality hei.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=818752681493803

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@rockstar08

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

LonE_WolF said:


> via FB.
> View attachment 205364
> View attachment 205365
> View attachment 205366



*Cougar Buffalo USA MRAPs*



engineer saad said:


> han na mager mere pass dvd quality hei.




Emal on battlespacex@hotmail.com


----------



## Burhan Wani

Stealth said:


> *Cougar Buffalo USA MRAPs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emal on battlespacex@hotmail.com


Email?
Old videos or upcoming 23rd march 2015's


----------



## Stealth

engineer saad said:


> Email?
> Old videos or upcoming 23rd march 2015's


all


----------



## Burhan Wani

Stealth said:


> all


OK.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1064901596872514









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153173693629919


----------



## Bratva

Shaheen 3 would be displayed in Parade


----------



## Burhan Wani

Bratva said:


> Shaheen 3 would be displayed in Parade


No


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bratva

engineer saad said:


> No



2 media channels are saying this thing. If it was not displayed it rehearsal, it doesn't means it won't be displayed in actual parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Bratva said:


> 2 media channels are saying this thing. If it was not displayed it rehearsal, it doesn't means it won't be displayed in actual parade


I attended today's rehearsal just to watch solo turk, ssg new uniform, shaheen 3 and gifted attack helicopters. but.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Any high profile guest coming or not?


----------



## Winchester

Green Arrow said:


> Any high profile guest coming or not?


President Mamnoon Hussain will most likely grace us with his presence


----------



## Sage

engineer saad said:


> @rockstar08
> View attachment 205414


So this time SSG will be flaunting with M-4 instead of AKs 



engineer saad said:


> I saw them wearin old shit today.
> My uncle said it is SSG's ceremonial uniform.
> 
> View attachment 205332


This is their vintage uniform ...

If i may suggest:
Zarrars should have a contingent of their own wearing their black dress and masks having MP-5 and Glocks ...
SSG-N and SSW should also be presented with their full gear on ...
SSG guys should be grouped height wise...not ranked wise for the parade !


----------



## killerx

VelocuR said:


> China Military Parade are beautiful and damn huge along with perfect lines and perfect walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Pakistan show their more than 10 Al-Khalid on the line above? We don't want one Al-Khalid, one Zarrar, one equipment etc.....




the picture i have seen online it seems like its one equipment display only which sucks totally just like Musharraf in his land cruiser passing by and some equipment back in 2007 parade, no trill in that we need tanks & and each and every vehicle in large numbers


----------



## IrbiS

Sage said:


> So this time SSG will be flaunting with M-4 instead of AKs
> 
> 
> This is their vintage uniform ...
> 
> If i may suggest:
> Zarrars should have a contingent of their own wearing their black dress and masks having MP-5 and Glocks ...
> SSG-N and SSW should also be presented with their full gear on ...
> SSG guys should be grouped height wise...not ranked wise for the parade !


What about this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1064901596872514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153173693629919



Old footage missed with some new one..



LonE_WolF said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688237591288428




12 NLI is one bad arse regiment...


----------



## Viper0011.

B06 said:


>



Which SAM system is this, in these two trucks above, erected at 45 degrees?


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Viper0011. said:


> Which SAM system is this, in these two trucks above, erected at 45 degrees?


Those are not SAMS rather artillery systems dont remember the name.


----------



## VelocuR

Viper0011. said:


> Which SAM system is this, in these two trucks above, erected at 45 degrees?



Multiple Launch Rocket System A-100 (MLRS)










A-100 Multiple Launch Rocket System | Military-Today.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shaheenmissile

Shaheen 3 cannot be Paraded Yet. Its in test phase. Only deployed arsenal is Paraded


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old footage missed with some new one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 NLI is one bad arse regiment...


Exactly.



Sage said:


> So this time SSG will be flaunting with M-4 instead of AKs
> 
> 
> This is their vintage uniform ...
> 
> If i may suggest:
> Zarrars should have a contingent of their own wearing their black dress and masks having MP-5 and Glocks ...
> SSG-N and SSW should also be presented with their full gear on ...
> SSG guys should be grouped height wise...not ranked wise for the parade !


I agreed bro , mager yeh baatein inko kaun smjhaei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

The last time i watched this parade was in 8th grade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

killerx said:


> the picture i have seen online it seems like its *one equipment display only which sucks totally just like Musharraf in his land cruiser passing by and some equipment back in* 2007 parade, no trill in that we need tanks & and each and every vehicle in large numbers


dont pretend to be a pakistani, i know very well yr an indian. U didnt show yr flags after forum was updated.


----------



## Burhan Wani

shaheenmissile said:


> Shaheen 3 cannot be Paraded Yet. Its in test phase. Only deployed arsenal is Paraded


----------



## fatman17

Does anyone know the time for ptv telecast on Monday. 0800 hrs?


----------



## Burhan Wani

farhan_9909 said:


> The last time i watched this parade was in 8th grade


In year 2007?


----------



## Jf Thunder

can anyone give me a link for live streaming on PTV, cuz i will have load shedding


----------



## Burhan Wani

Jf Thunder said:


> can anyone give me a link for live streaming on PTV, cuz i will have load shedding


PTV Home Official Website
PTV News Official Website


----------



## Jf Thunder

engineer saad said:


> PTV Home Official Website
> PTV News Official Website


i hope they are light, cuz my internet is sh*t

btw which PTV channel and what time?

thnx


----------



## Burhan Wani

Jf Thunder said:


> i hope they are light, cuz my internet is sh*t
> 
> btw which PTV channel and what time?
> 
> thnx


I don't know about timings.
subha 6:30 bje uth ker bith jana


----------



## Jf Thunder

engineer saad said:


> I don't know about timings.
> subha 6:30 bje uth ker bith jana


LAWL


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029519520409800









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1016285701732561









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1802982849926960





@rockstar08 
SSG escorted with slogans 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1802908896601022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

If the chinese prez dosnt attend it's no big deal. We are not going for tit for tat with India on this one. The china PK friendship is stronger than a parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

fatman17 said:


> If the chinese prez dosnt attend it's no big deal. We are not going for tit for tat with India on this one. The china PK friendship is stronger than a parade.



Why chinese president or any foreign diplomats of any country not attending the parade as chief guest, Pakistan already invited those guests at the beginning ?


----------



## LonE_WolF

farhan_9909 said:


> The last time i watched this parade was in 8th grade


so you are my age fellow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


>


amazing ......
this is *Dhamial (*Qasim*)*


----------



## farhan_9909

engineer saad said:


> In year 2007?



yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

skybolt said:


> amazing ......
> this is *Dhamial (*Qasim*)*


Yes, my (late) Father served there before retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> Yes, my (late) Father served there before retirement.


one of my mates lives just beside the camp so i witnessed Pak Army Aviation in action last year

well we host IDEAS but you Islamabad/Rawalpindi people are very lucky to Host Pakistan day Parade, the Premier event of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

fatman17 said:


> Does anyone know the time for ptv telecast on Monday. 0800 hrs?



Well on PTV they said the pass holders should reach at 8:30 at the parade avenue .. so may be 9 o clock is the time...


----------



## skybolt

yeah ..... can someone please share the exact time


----------



## Muhammad Omar

skybolt said:


> yeah ..... can someone please share the exact time



9:30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*Testing old cam... 15 mins ago (1:45PM) shots!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## skybolt

I will go for PTV. NO Ads & NO Breaking news..... 
just



Stealth said:


> *Testing old cam... 15 mins ago (1:45PM) shots!*
> 
> View attachment 205647
> 
> 
> View attachment 205644
> 
> View attachment 205645


Great .... Superb... amazing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Not sure if this reporter is seeing things but he's saying that Turkish F-16s were also involved in the full dress rehearsal.
Check out the beauty @ 0.59..... it's surely causing plenty of heartburns.


----------



## Sage

IrbiS said:


> What about this


Yes...Iran does the same and everyone else ...Pakistan however focuses upon march discipline only !


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> Not sure if this reporter is seeing things but he's saying that Turkish F-16s were also involved in the full dress rehearsal.
> Check out the beauty @ 0.59..... it's surely causing plenty of heartburns.


Video not playable...
link please

Jaldi Share karo Bhai ... Dil jal raha hia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saad Seyal

Windjammer said:


> Not sure if this reporter is seeing things but he's saying that Turkish F-16s were also involved in the full dress rehearsal.
> Check out the beauty @ 0.59..... it's surely causing plenty of heartburns.


He is wrong there were no solo turks Yesterday. One F-16 started the flypast (pilot was Air Chief) and then after JF-17 one F-16 of PAF came for aerobatics. I went there for solo turk but rumours are there that solo turk will not perform due to some issues


----------



## Windjammer

skybolt said:


> Video not playable...
> link please
> 
> Jaldi Share karo Bhai ... Dil jal raha hia


Youtube not playing in Pakistan. ??


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> Youtube not playing in Pakistan. ??


No YouTube in Pakistan


----------



## Windjammer

Saad Seyal said:


> He is wrong there were no solo turks Yesterday. One F-16 started the flypast (pilot was Air Chief) and then after JF-17 one F-16 of PAF came for aerobatics. I went there for solo turk but rumours are there that solo turk will not perform due to some issues


I inquired from some top brass, rather than plainly refuting it, they gave a sort of diplomatic answer.....simply saying, they didn't check the full air display schedule.



skybolt said:


> No YouTube in Pakistan


The link is from Geo News, it shows Burraq drone flying over the venue while another half a dozen different types of drones are paraded on a platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Windjammer said:


> Not sure if this reporter is seeing things but he's saying that Turkish F-16s were also involved in the full dress rehearsal.
> Check out the beauty @ 0.59..... it's surely causing plenty of heartburns.


Thanks for the video. It looks really impressive. Looking forward for tomorrow' s parade...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688780171234170

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

I hope this parade won't be disappointing considering that its taking place after an almost 8 years gap. It better be impressive.

Hopefully, our soldiers new marching style is along the lines of something like this:







Quite frankly, im not a fan of that old marching style which lacks enthusiasm.​


----------



## Mr.Nair

Windjammer said:


> Not sure if this reporter is seeing things but he's saying that Turkish F-16s were also involved in the full dress rehearsal.
> Check out the beauty @ 0.59..... it's surely causing plenty of heartburns.



This is 'pakistan national day' and why you required *Turkish* airforce F16 air display ? It's a shame for any country to use some one else owned equipments/weapons or personnels to show it on one's national day parade.No offence please


----------



## Windjammer

Mr.Nair said:


> This is 'pakistan national day' and why you required *Turkish* airforce F16 air display ?


Both countries compliment each other on their special occasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Congrats to everyone on this occasion!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Windjammer said:


> Both countries compliment each other on their special occasions.



Compliment or good gesture can be done by attending one's function as a guest, but never to use other's owned weapons, as these parades shows basically one's military might.I don't think this compliment of mutual exchange on a military parade of a country is happening any where in the world.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*The Solo Turk Show calender still Shows the schedule that they will perform in Pakistan Day Parade... *_

2014 Show Calendar - SOLOTÜRK

_*Man i'm getting confused *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Mr.Nair said:


> *Compliment or good gesture can be done by attending one's function as a guest, but never to use other's owned weapons, as these parades shows basically one's military might.I don't think this compliment of mutual exchange on a military parade of a country is happening any where in the world*.


kindly bug off and let the Pakistanies enjoy the occasion...Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Mr.Nair said:


> Compliment or good gesture can be done by attending one's function as a guest, but never to use other's owned weapons, as these parades shows basically one's military might.I don't think this compliment of mutual exchange on a military parade of a country is happening any where in the world.


We know India doesnt do it...But we aint Indians now stop burning on our thread! 

Oh, dont get me wrong you are free to burn and vent just not here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> Compliment or good gesture can be done by attending one's function as a guest, but never to use other's owned weapons, as these parades shows basically one's military might.I don't think this compliment of mutual exchange on a military parade of a country is happening any where in the world.



If he's not coming to Parade no Biggy... Chinese Ambassador Sun Wi Dong on Saturday said that Chinese president will be visiting Pakistan this year. 

China preparing for Xi Jinping's Pakistan visit - The Times of India

Chinese president to visit Pakistan this year, says envoy | Pakistan Today

President to visit Pakistan this year: Chinese Ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

farhan_9909 said:


> The last time i watched this parade was in 8th grade





engineer saad said:


> In year 2007?




Hmmm....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Its gonna be one badass parade, can't recall when was the last time I was this impatient. Thanks a ton guys keep sharing pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> Its gonna be one badass parade, can't recall when was the last time I was this impatient. Thanks a ton guys keep sharing pics.


Why SSGN and SSW and Naval.Marines don't do a march they should be also part of it


----------



## shaheenmissile

Zarvan said:


> Why SSGN and SSW and Naval.Marines don't do a march they should be also part of it


May be not that many in Numbers?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Dazzler said:


> Its gonna be one badass parade, can't recall when was the last time I was this impatient. Thanks a ton guys keep sharing pics.


why u need to wait for parade buddy, i thought u sleep with tanks and APC.


----------



## Marshmallow

Dazzler said:


> Its gonna be one badass parade, can't recall when was the last time I was this* impatient*. Thanks a ton guys keep sharing pics.


everyone is at the moment!


----------



## Dazzler

Umair Nawaz said:


> why u need to wait for parade buddy, i thought u sleep with tanks and APC.



An itna bhi khwaar nhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

when will the parade start? 

when should we be in the front of TV, to not miss a single moment of it?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Windjammer said:


>



I really like this picture ,
looks similar to US Army helos going for Search and Destroy in Vietnam ,

Taliban would be pissing their pants if they see these bad boys coming like this 
Great picture sir


----------



## IrbiS

SOLOTURK didn't reply to the email


----------



## skybolt

What is the Status of Solo Turk ???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

skybolt said:


> What is the Status of Solo Turk ???



on their Website in show calender it's still there that Solo Turk will perform at Pakistan day Parade have a look

2014 Show Calendar - SOLOTÜRK


----------



## skybolt

Muhammad Omar said:


> on their Website in show calender it's still there that Solo Turk will perform at Pakistan day Parade have a look
> 
> 2014 Show Calendar - SOLOTÜRK



Yeah... the above picture shows 23 March for Pakistan ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

Mr.Nair said:


> This is 'pakistan national day' and why you required *Turkish* airforce F16 air display ? It's a shame for any country to use some one else owned equipments/weapons or personnels to show it on one's national day parade.No offence please


Shame for you, you invited Barak Obama first.


----------



## Mr.Nair

engineer saad said:


> Shame for you, you invited Barak Obama first.



Ignorance at its peak, here is the list of guests on republic day parade and obama is the first US president to be on Republic day.We have guest from small to big countries.

List of state visits to India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skybolt

*Seems there will a Surprise....

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

From twitter account of solo turk pilot.....
*
First check , final inspection , pre-flight , post-flight be always in safe hands ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=969653296393298


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

just a thought that I cant brush away

if terrorists want to disrupt the parade and steal the limelight then they can do the following

targeted places can be check posts, group of people at the ceremony or elsewhere
place of worship or national importance

sneak into the celebration and cause mass casualties in the guise of army uniforms
approach large group of people in police uniform
sneak into people under the guise of medics edhi trust workers

there is no safeguard against such attack even stopping at the checkposts will result in casualties unless the attackers are all killed inside their vehicles. only prevention is raids on their in transit places where they are making final preparations inside sipah sahabh mosques or madrassahs and other sleeper houses.


if such tragedy does happen then the parade should continue . even if a 12 yer old suicide bomber manages to rush into people and marching soldiers and kills dozens then the casualties should be removed and the parade continue

this is the spirit of an army and a nation at war and thats how the Britian behaved even after war during the Farnbough airshow there were some fatal crashes on the spectators..

the show went on

right now, the terrorists are finalising their plan. if they are going to attack tomorrow then its the fight and race with time. can we catch them before they strike?

oh if they dont attack tomorrow does it mean "their back is broken?" how many times even Kyani said that and even
making this claim disgusts me

the terrorists that have attacked our bases and installations and spilled the blood of the school children without any regard to the consequences are not scared they are just waiting for the right time and people among us are giving them refuge and are their staunch supporters.





@Windjammer @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth 
@Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
@Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

For those Indian members supports BLA,BRA thugs,






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1065793846783289

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## My-Analogous

To all PDF member i wish you a 68th happy Pakistan Day . Please post parade pictures as soon as possible

*@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Abu Nasar @Akheilos @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @MastanKhan @Jungibaaz @Kaan @GreenFalcon @Zarvan @PWFI @chauvunist @Areesh @BDforever @Fahad Khan 2 @JanjaWeed @Devil Soul @Fulcrum15 @ranjeet @Koovie @Jazzbot @Raja.Pakistani @NKVD @nair @levina @Jungibaaz @W.11 @American Pakistani @HRK @Leader @iranigirl2 @Jaanbaz @Ceylal @MOHSENAM @Zizou @500 @Luftwaffe @Armstrong @Sidak @scorpionx @Indischer @Roybot @krash @American Pakistani @Soumitra @Nihonjin1051 @cnleio @Jf Thunder @Imran Khan@Horus@Norwegian@OrionHunter @cb4 @Arsalan@Donatello@Oscar@Hyperion@Bratva@DESERT FIGHTER@Dazzler@ChineseTiger1986 @Tempest II @A.Rafay@Ahmad1996@airmarshal@Akheilos@Armstrong@arushbhai@AstanoshKhan@AZADPAKISTAN2009@balixd@batmannow@Bilal.@chauvunist@Crypto@Dr. Stranglove@Evil Flare@EyanKhan@GIANTsasquatch@graphican@Green Arrow@Guleen Ahmed@HRK@Jazzbot@Junaid B@Jzaib@Khalidr@khawaja07@Leader@Luftwaffe@Marshmallow@mr42O@Muhammad Omar@nomi007@Pak123@Pakistani shaheens@Pakistanisage@Peaceful Civilian@pkuser2k12@Pukhtoon@PWFI@raazh@Rafael@Rashid Mahmood@RescueRanger@Saifkhan12@Sedqal@SHAMK9@Spy Master@Stealth@Strike X@SUPARCO@sur@syedali73@Tameem@TankMan@Tayyab1796@Zarvan@waleed3601@AdeelFaheem@Rajput_Pakistani@Men in Green@orakzai4u@IceCold@LoveIcon@razahassan1997@Cheetah786@Dil Pakistan@Donatello@asq@junaid hamza@SBD-3@cb4@AsianUnion@Aether@xyxmt@Proudpakistaniguy@WishLivePak@Waffen SS@FaujHistorian@Fracker@Ranches@ghoul@Jf Thunder@GreenFalcon@genmirajborgza786@orangzaib@Pakistani Exile@KURUMAYA@Irfan Baloch@ali_raza@Syed.Ali.Haider@dexter@Patriots@muslim_pakistani@W.11@Meengla@zaid butt@ajpirzada@Shoaib Rathore@OrionHunter@CHARGER@Major Sam@yesboss@TheFlyingPretzel@TheNoob@Bratva@ghazaliy2k@Viny@StormShadow@suresh1773@SOHEIL@venu309@danish_vij@Force-India@faisal6309@SpArK@S.U.R.B.@vsdave2302@jarves@WAJsal@pursuit of happiness@Winchester@janon@pak-marine@AgNoStiC MuSliM@420canada@sathya@HughSlaman@ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @cirr @rott@rockstar08*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Happy Pakistan Day Everyone.... Jive Jive Pakistan Long Live Pakistan


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Happy Pakistan Day Everyone.... Jive Jive Pakistan Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayanta

Congratulations. Who is the chief guest??


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jayanta said:


> Congratulations. Who is the chief guest??



Prime Minister and President


----------



## Jayanta

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Prime Minister and President*



Of ???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jayanta said:


> Of ???


 
Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Happy Pakistan Day to All ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Irfan Baloch said:


> just a thought that I cant brush away
> 
> if terrorists want to disrupt the parade and steal the limelight then they can do the following
> 
> targeted places can be check posts, group of people at the ceremony or elsewhere
> place of worship or national importance
> 
> sneak into the celebration and cause mass casualties in the guise of army uniforms
> approach large group of people in police uniform
> sneak into people under the guise of medics edhi trust workers
> 
> there is no safeguard against such attack even stopping at the checkposts will result in casualties unless the attackers are all killed inside their vehicles. only prevention is raids on their in transit places where they are making final preparations inside sipah sahabh mosques or madrassahs and other sleeper houses.
> 
> 
> if such tragedy does happen then the parade should continue . even if a 12 yer old suicide bomber manages to rush into people and marching soldiers and kills dozens then the casualties should be removed and the parade continue
> 
> this is the spirit of an army and a nation at war and thats how the Britian behaved even after war during the Farnbough airshow there were some fatal crashes on the spectators..
> 
> the show went on
> 
> right now, the terrorists are finalising their plan. if they are going to attack tomorrow then its the fight and race with time. can we catch them before they strike?
> 
> oh if they dont attack tomorrow does it mean "their back is broken?" how many times even Kyani said that and even
> making this claim disgusts me
> 
> the terrorists that have attacked our bases and installations and spilled the blood of the school children without any regard to the consequences are not scared they are just waiting for the right time and people among us are giving them refuge and are their staunch supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth
> @Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
> @Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate





SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistan Resolution Day - 1940 in Lahore, India.
> AND
> Pakistan became the world's first Islamic State in 1956.
> 
> ON the same day.
> 
> And it is me and my brother's birthday, but I don't think they will be celebrating that.





Reichmarshal said:


> *23rd March 2015*
> 
> This year the parade is taking place. This has been decided at the highest levels that matter. The exact words that I was communicated were" unless we are in a all out war, the parade will be held on 23 March ".
> All preps are in full swing. Also the parade will be held at the new venue that was allocated in Mush era (but never used) ie in shakerparian along the Islamabad expressway opposite sector I-8.
> It will be held with all the bells n whistles, like it use to be.




*BREAKING NEWS

EXPRESS NEWS IS JUST REPORTING THAT MAULVI FAZLULLAH HAS BEEN KILLED IN OPERATION KHYBER 2 GREAT GIFT TO THE NATION BY PAKISTAN ARMY ON THIS GREAT DAY 


[*USER=21078]@Windjammer[/USER] @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth
@Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
@Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate[/QUOTE]

*



*


----------



## Jayanta

Muhammad Omar said:


> Pakistan



Heard that the Chinese Premier was supposed to be the guest of honour. Any ways...wish you a Happy Pakistan Day.


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Samlee said:


> *BREAKING NEWS
> 
> EXPRESS NEWS IS JUST REPORTING THAT MAULVI FAZLULLAH HAS BEEN KILLED IN OPERATION KHYBER 2 GREAT GIFT TO THE NATION BY PAKISTAN ARMY ON THIS GREAT DAY
> 
> 
> [*USER=21078]@Windjammer[/USER] @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth
> @Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
> @Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate



*


*
[/QUOTE]
nothing there I can see sorry
http://www.express.pk/


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Jayanta said:


> Congratulations. Who is the chief guest??


The people of Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

@Emmie @LoveIcon @waz @MastanKhan @rockstar08 @qamar1990 koi tou ALLAH ka banda translate kerday 


SOMEBODY *translate *this for me if this is still valid for this thread  :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

''I do not believe in taking the right decision, I take a decision and make it right.'' -M A jinnah

''With Faith, Discipline and Selfless devotion to duty, there is nothing worthwhile that you can not achieve.'' -M A Jinnah
Happy Pakistan Day .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Irfan Baloch said:


> just a thought that I cant brush away
> 
> if terrorists want to disrupt the parade and steal the limelight then they can do the following
> 
> targeted places can be check posts, group of people at the ceremony or elsewhere
> place of worship or national importance
> 
> sneak into the celebration and cause mass casualties in the guise of army uniforms
> approach large group of people in police uniform
> sneak into people under the guise of medics edhi trust workers
> 
> there is no safeguard against such attack even stopping at the checkposts will result in casualties unless the attackers are all killed inside their vehicles. only prevention is raids on their in transit places where they are making final preparations inside sipah sahabh mosques or madrassahs and other sleeper houses.
> 
> 
> if such tragedy does happen then the parade should continue . even if a 12 yer old suicide bomber manages to rush into people and marching soldiers and kills dozens then the casualties should be removed and the parade continue
> 
> this is the spirit of an army and a nation at war and thats how the Britian behaved even after war during the Farnbough airshow there were some fatal crashes on the spectators..
> 
> the show went on
> 
> right now, the terrorists are finalising their plan. if they are going to attack tomorrow then its the fight and race with time. can we catch them before they strike?
> 
> oh if they dont attack tomorrow does it mean "their back is broken?" how many times even Kyani said that and even
> making this claim disgusts me
> 
> the terrorists that have attacked our bases and installations and spilled the blood of the school children without any regard to the consequences are not scared they are just waiting for the right time and people among us are giving them refuge and are their staunch supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth
> @Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
> @Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate



Let's hope all goes well. I have faith in the one who control all affairs (ALMIGHTY)...then I have faith in those who would rather fall for us to protect the motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Akheilos said:


> SOMEBODY *translate *this for me if this is still valid for this thread  :


@Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> @Muhammad Omar



I think that's Farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

Happy Pakistan Day. 

When I wake up I want to see parade pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Yaar join all the threads:
23rd March Parade - BattlespaceX
68th Pakistan Day
@Oscar @Manticore @waz @WebMaster @Horus @Chak Bamu @Adios Amigo @T-Faz @blain2 @TaimiKhan @Jungibaaz @Jango


----------



## Dubious

Yaar join all the threads:
23rd March 2015 - Parade and Celebration
23rd March Parade - BattlespaceX
@Oscar @Manticore @waz @WebMaster @Horus @Chak Bamu @Adios Amigo @T-Faz @blain2 @TaimiKhan @Jungibaaz @Jango


----------



## VelocuR

Our big parade is coming soon, please moderators to ban all Indians from this thread as they will troll here and wasting our times to argue with them







@Horus @Oscar @Manicore @Chak Bamu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Really looking forward to this.

Excited for this.


----------



## captainvancouver

When is the Chinese premier arriving? There was a huge thread about him having confirmed, just wondering when he will arrive.


----------



## Musafir117

Sab se ehlay akistan


----------



## Hurter

Sabko Mubarik


----------



## chhota bheem

who is the chief guest


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Starting time of prade is ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Guys i will confirm 31 guns salute shortly,
Isloo residents can hear them right after Aazan-e-Fajar.





Pakistan rallies together for Pakistan Day | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

engineer saad said:


> Guys i will confirm 31 guns salute shortly,
> Isloo residents can hear them right after Aazan-e-Fajar.
> View attachment 205979
> 
> 
> Pakistan rallies together for Pakistan Day | Pakistan Today


How do these work? Do they fire it into desert or the shells only make sound?


----------



## A.M.

Can we consolidate all these threads about tomorrow's parade please?


----------



## shaheenmissile

WishLivePak said:


> How do these work? Do they fire it into desert or the shells only make sound?


blank rounds


----------



## Burhan Wani

WishLivePak said:


> How do these work? Do they fire it into desert or the shells only make sound?


They fire towards jungle (Margalla mountains) and use empty shells.


----------



## WishLivePak

engineer saad said:


> They fire towards jungle (Himalaya mountains) and use empty shells.


what happens to the shells in air? They have to land somewhere and someone might get hurt?


----------



## shaheenmissile

WishLivePak said:


> what happens to the shells in air? They have to land somewhere and someone might get hurt?


Please dont ask stupid questions. No shell comes out of the gun. Its a Blank round.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

shaheenmissile said:


> Please dont ask stupid questions. No shell comes out of the gun. Its a Blank round.


It may seem stupid to you but I don't know about it. He said they make it face empty space/jungle/desert so I thought something might come out hence they face it that way.

I could say the same thing to you if you ask about something from my field of knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

WishLivePak said:


> what happens to the shells in air? They have to land somewhere and someone might get hurt?


 Towards jungle.


----------



## A.M.

shaheenmissile said:


> Please dont ask stupid questions. No shell comes out of the gun. Its a Blank round.


He doesn't understand so try explaining it to him?

@WishLivePak think of it like firing a bullet except there is no front part of the bullet. Nothing comes out, all you hear is the gunpowder going off.


----------



## WishLivePak

A.M. said:


> He doesn't understand so try explaining it to him?
> 
> @WishLivePak think of it like firing a bullet except there is no front part of the bullet. Nothing comes out, all you hear is the gunpowder going off.


this makes more sense, as the shell part falls out after it is used up. Like bullet's body

Thanks


----------



## shaheenmissile

Only hot gases come out of the barrel as the Gunpowder explodes to make bang.
The empty shell falls out as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

chhota bheem said:


> who is the chief guest


Top secret


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

chhota bheem said:


> who is the chief guest


maybe Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N/A

is there going to be a live stream of the parade


----------



## Pak_Sher

Congratulations to all Pakistanis! Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 544_delta

ghazaliy2k said:


> To all PDF member i wish you a 68th happy Pakistan Day . Please post parade pictures as soon as possible
> 
> *@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Abu Nasar @Akheilos @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @MastanKhan @Jungibaaz @Kaan @GreenFalcon @Zarvan @PWFI @chauvunist @Areesh @BDforever @Fahad Khan 2 @JanjaWeed @Devil Soul @Fulcrum15 @ranjeet @Koovie @Jazzbot @Raja.Pakistani @NKVD @nair @levina @Jungibaaz @W.11 @American Pakistani @HRK @Leader @iranigirl2 @Jaanbaz @Ceylal @MOHSENAM @Zizou @500 @Luftwaffe @Armstrong @Sidak @scorpionx @Indischer @Roybot @krash @American Pakistani @Soumitra @Nihonjin1051 @cnleio @Jf Thunder @Imran Khan@Horus@Norwegian@OrionHunter @cb4 @Arsalan@Donatello@Oscar@Hyperion@Bratva@DESERT FIGHTER@Dazzler@ChineseTiger1986 @Tempest II @A.Rafay@Ahmad1996@airmarshal@Akheilos@Armstrong@arushbhai@AstanoshKhan@AZADPAKISTAN2009@balixd@batmannow@Bilal.@chauvunist@Crypto@Dr. Stranglove@Evil Flare@EyanKhan@GIANTsasquatch@graphican@Green Arrow@Guleen Ahmed@HRK@Jazzbot@Junaid B@Jzaib@Khalidr@khawaja07@Leader@Luftwaffe@Marshmallow@mr42O@Muhammad Omar@nomi007@Pak123@Pakistani shaheens@Pakistanisage@Peaceful Civilian@pkuser2k12@Pukhtoon@PWFI@raazh@Rafael@Rashid Mahmood@RescueRanger@Saifkhan12@Sedqal@SHAMK9@Spy Master@Stealth@Strike X@SUPARCO@sur@syedali73@Tameem@TankMan@Tayyab1796@Zarvan@waleed3601@AdeelFaheem@Rajput_Pakistani@Men in Green@orakzai4u@IceCold@LoveIcon@razahassan1997@Cheetah786@Dil Pakistan@Donatello@asq@junaid hamza@SBD-3@cb4@AsianUnion@Aether@xyxmt@Proudpakistaniguy@WishLivePak@Waffen SS@FaujHistorian@Fracker@Ranches@ghoul@Jf Thunder@GreenFalcon@genmirajborgza786@orangzaib@Pakistani Exile@KURUMAYA@Irfan Baloch@ali_raza@Syed.Ali.Haider@dexter@Patriots@muslim_pakistani@W.11@Meengla@zaid butt@ajpirzada@Shoaib Rathore@OrionHunter@CHARGER@Major Sam@yesboss@TheFlyingPretzel@TheNoob@Bratva@ghazaliy2k@Viny@StormShadow@suresh1773@SOHEIL@venu309@danish_vij@Force-India@faisal6309@SpArK@S.U.R.B.@vsdave2302@jarves@WAJsal@pursuit of happiness@Winchester@janon@pak-marine@AgNoStiC MuSliM@420canada@sathya@HughSlaman@ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @cirr @rott@rockstar08*


Isn't it 75th?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Mr.Nair said:


> Compliment or good gesture can be done by attending one's function as a guest, but never to use other's owned weapons, as these parades shows basically one's military might.I don't think this compliment of mutual exchange on a military parade of a country is happening any where in the world.


Simply
Turkey and Pakistan 

*Two Flags one Country...*

Hope this is going to satisfy you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Does anyone know what time this parade is starting US EST?


----------



## shaheenmissile

I think 0400 UTC


----------



## mmkextreme_1

shaheenmissile said:


> I think 0400 UTC



nvmd got it. So it should be beginning in less than an hour.


----------



## Viper0011.

WishLivePak said:


> what happens to the shells in air? They have to land somewhere and someone might get hurt?



Nothing, these shells don't have the explosive material / tips, so nothing goes in the air besides some flames. These are shells similar to gun fires from Hollywood movies....the gun and bullets are all real, but nothing goes forward from the gun's nozzle. Blast is real, flames and noise is real and the shell is empty and removed.


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

engineer saad said:


> Guys i will confirm 31 guns salute shortly,
> Isloo residents can hear them right after Aazan-e-Fajar.
> View attachment 205979
> 
> 
> Pakistan rallies together for Pakistan Day | Pakistan Today


I heard the 31 gun salute and now eagerly awaiting the Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

When will parade starts ??? Any one ?


----------



## syedali73

Irfan Baloch said:


> just a thought that I cant brush away
> 
> if terrorists want to disrupt the parade and steal the limelight then they can do the following
> 
> targeted places can be check posts, group of people at the ceremony or elsewhere
> place of worship or national importance
> 
> sneak into the celebration and cause mass casualties in the guise of army uniforms
> approach large group of people in police uniform
> sneak into people under the guise of medics edhi trust workers
> 
> there is no safeguard against such attack even stopping at the checkposts will result in casualties unless the attackers are all killed inside their vehicles. only prevention is raids on their in transit places where they are making final preparations inside sipah sahabh mosques or madrassahs and other sleeper houses.
> 
> 
> if such tragedy does happen then the parade should continue . even if a 12 yer old suicide bomber manages to rush into people and marching soldiers and kills dozens then the casualties should be removed and the parade continue
> 
> this is the spirit of an army and a nation at war and thats how the Britian behaved even after war during the Farnbough airshow there were some fatal crashes on the spectators..
> 
> the show went on
> 
> right now, the terrorists are finalising their plan. if they are going to attack tomorrow then its the fight and race with time. can we catch them before they strike?
> 
> oh if they dont attack tomorrow does it mean "their back is broken?" how many times even Kyani said that and even
> making this claim disgusts me
> 
> the terrorists that have attacked our bases and installations and spilled the blood of the school children without any regard to the consequences are not scared they are just waiting for the right time and people among us are giving them refuge and are their staunch supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth
> @Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
> @Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate


You are absolutely right. If I were in-charge, I would have sent a blunt message to the Mullah brigade (Fazal-the-hypocrite, Sami-the-TTP Dad, Aziz- the-Swine, Munawwar Hassan-the-blabber etc.) that if a single incident happened, I'll slit your throat myself regardless of who did it and whether you were involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Irfan Baloch said:


> right now, the terrorists are finalising their plan. if they are going to attack tomorrow then its the fight and race with time. can we catch them before they strike?
> 
> oh if they dont attack tomorrow does it mean "their back is broken?" how many times even Kyani said that and even
> making this claim disgusts me
> 
> the terrorists that have attacked our bases and installations and spilled the blood of the school children without any regard to the consequences are not scared they are just waiting for the right time and people among us are giving them refuge and are their staunch supporters.



I have none of these fears, but somehow this scene keeps playing in my head. 






Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveen mishra

wishing you all Pakistani friend a very happy Pakistan day


----------



## VelocuR

karakoram said:


> When will parade starts ??? Any one ?



23rd March 2015 - Parade and Celebration | Page 38




anyone know which channel on TV will be shown?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Started .....


----------



## MastanKhan

Is there a link that I can watch it in the united states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin said:


> *ISLAMABAD: Fully uniformed contingents of the armed forces of Pakistan rehearsed the Pakistan Day parade here on Saturday, ARY News reported.
> *
> According to details, full dress rehearsal of the Pakistan Day parade was held in Islamabad on Saturday. Freshly turned out contingents of the armed forces of Pakistan as well as FC, Rangers, Presidential Guards actively rehearsed the parade.
> 
> On the occasion, Pakistan Air Force’s Mirage, F-7 and JF-17 Thunder aircrafts rehearsed various flying maneuvers. Choppers of the Pakistan Army’s Aviation Wing were also seen during the rehearsal.
> 
> Different missile units under the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) participated in the rehearsal, while Pakistan’s first indigenous armed drone ‘Burraq’ was also exhibited on this occasion.
> 
> Floats highlighting the culture of Punjab, Sindh, Baluchistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan also participated in the rehearsal for March 23 parade.
> 
> Stern security arrangements were made on this occasion, while cellular services also remained suspended in different areas of Islamabad.


watch Live military parade 
live.arynews.tv/



roxen said:


> at sharp 9:30 am PST.


live.arynews.tv/


----------



## skybolt

Alhumdolillah event is started now


----------



## WishLivePak

Air chief came in honda civic. Rest in better cars. 

edit forgot to add acting chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

WishLivePak said:


> Air chief came in honda civic. Rest in better cars.


Acting Air chief. Air chief will lead the Fly Past


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

WishLivePak said:


> Air chief came in honda civic. Rest in better cars.



CAS will fly the F-16.
Vice Chief came in the civic...


----------



## WishLivePak

Rashid Mahmood said:


> CAS will fly the F-16.
> Vice Chief came in the civic...


who is cas



Saifullah Sani said:


> Acting Air chief. Air chief will lead the Fly Past


Is he going to be flying F16 or be in dual seater?

Didn't think 60~ year old will fly it F16. Great job from him!


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

WishLivePak said:


> who is cas
> 
> 
> Is he going to be flying F16 or be in dual seater?
> 
> Didn't think 60~ year old will fly it F16. Great job from him!


 CAS - Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal Sohail Aman


----------



## shaheenmissile

Watch SAMAA TV Live Streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Where is chiense PM??


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Where is chiense PM??


not copying India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WishLivePak said:


> It may seem stupid to you but I don't know about it. He said they make it face empty space/jungle/desert so I thought something might come out hence they face it that way.
> 
> I could say the same thing to you if you ask about something from my field of knowledge.


pakistan may raho to pta chaly na.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Saifullah Sani said:


> not copying India


He hasn't come??? Really?? Lol


----------



## WishLivePak

Umair Nawaz said:


> pakistan may raho to pta chaly na.


Many countries do this. I don't need to be in Pakistan to know it.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WishLivePak said:


> Many countries do this. I don't need to be in Pakistan to know it.


then dont ask ridiculous questions.


----------



## WishLivePak

Umair Nawaz said:


> then dont ask ridiculous questions.


It is not ridiculous. Do you know everything in the world?

Stay on topic or go away.


----------



## A.M.

Props to NS and RS and everyone else for bringing this back. Great stuff.

1AM in USA but I'm watching. Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

A.M. said:


> Props to NS and RS and everyone else for bringing this back. Great stuff.
> 
> 1AM in USA but I'm watching. Pakistan Zindabad.


don't forget to thank navy and air as well.

Everyone is united here.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WishLivePak said:


> It is not ridiculous. Do you know everything in the world?
> 
> Stay on topic or go away.


kiddo be careful what u say to me, and yes i know way way better then u.


----------



## monitor

I wanted to watch but geo is not working in my area


----------



## slapshot

monitor said:


> I wanted to watch but geo is not working in my area


Try this Live Streaming Dunya News TV , Dunya TV Pakistan


----------



## Saifullah Sani

monitor said:


> I wanted to watch but geo is not working in my area





shaheenmissile said:


> Watch SAMAA TV Live
> Streaming



Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming


----------



## WishLivePak

Umair Nawaz said:


> kiddo be careful what u say to me, and yes i know way way better then u.


Way better than me? You don't even know the question I asked. First learn to read. The question was "do you know everything in the world" not "do you know more than me."

So go away and enjoy the parade instead of derailing this thread.


----------



## farhan_9909

Shaheen II and abdali

Armed burraq also visible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

LY-80 Air Defence confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

live view from cockpit


----------



## Saifullah Sani

WishLivePak said:


> who is cas
> 
> 
> Is he going to be flying F16 or be in dual seater?
> 
> Didn't think 60~ year old will fly it F16. Great job from him!


he did it


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WishLivePak said:


> Way better than me? You don't even know the question I asked. First learn to read. The question was "do you know everything in the world" not "do you know more than me."
> 
> So go away and enjoy the parade instead of derailing this thread.


u moron! i knew u canadians r stupid but didnt expected to be this much, yes i by my answer did meant that i know better then u EVERYTHING in the world. Atleast i know what CAS means and those arty shells. Thats why i said if u take the trouble tolive in the country u will know how its done! And yes i live in islamabad, parade or no parade in 23rd march every year 31 gun salute is done. And none has ever died or hurt as u asked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

I wish it was JF-17 that had lead the flight formations instead of F-16.

Mamnoon saheb looking so disconnected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Rashid Mahmood said:


> CAS will fly the F-16.
> Vice Chief came in the civic...


Watch SAMAA TV Live Streaming


----------



## A.M.

Umair Nawaz said:


> kiddo be careful what u say to me, and yes i know way way better then u.


Chawwal na maar. Keyboard warrior.


----------



## chauvunist

monitor said:


> I wanted to watch but geo is not working in my area



try this

Watch SAMAA TV Live Streaming


----------



## Saifullah Sani

AWACS


----------



## WishLivePak

farhan_9909 said:


> live view from cockpit


only few seconds =[


----------



## xonix

Pakistan Day ki aap sabko bahut bahut mubarakbad....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

zkd-03


----------



## A.M.

Which planes are these?


----------



## WishLivePak

A.M. said:


> Chawwal na maar. Keyboard warrior.


just ignore him and report.

He just said all Canadians are stupid.



A.M. said:


> Which planes are these?


p3 orion now, SAAB before


----------



## Legionaire

Why is the quality so bad on 92 channel. Is it different on others?


----------



## Aarush

Congratulation..


----------



## Saifullah Sani

commantator says AWACS made by China and Pakistan


----------



## VelocuR

weather sunny is too bright.


----------



## skybolt

Good Display....


----------



## A.M.

WishLivePak said:


> just ignore him and report.
> 
> He just said all Canadians are stupid.
> 
> 
> p3 orion now, SAAB before


We lost a couple of p3s in Karachi base attack if I remember correctly.


----------



## WishLivePak

A.M. said:


> We lost a couple of p3s in Karachi base attack if I remember correctly.


we have more than 2.


----------



## syedali73

Saifullah Sani said:


> commantator says AWACS made by China and Pakistan


For public consumption though some Pakistani input cant be ruled out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Saifullah Sani said:


> commantator says AWACS made by China and Pakistan



true

Pakistan, China ink deal to develop long-range radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Saab 2000 was flying effortleassly. With virtually stalled propellers it was flying at 800 km/h plus no smoke from propellers as opposed to KKE and P3Cs


----------



## Rahil khan

Wanna kick that face of camera man...really...showing our beloved Mamnoon Hussain during flypast of Awacs and Orions....


----------



## skybolt




----------



## SQ8

Dahi bhalley wala is making his speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

WishLivePak said:


> don't forget to thank navy and air as well.
> 
> Everyone is united here.


Agreed.

I used to watch this parade with such interest growing up. I still remember that my favorite part was always the SSG commandos marching past. I would always ask others..." Are they next? Are they next". It's amazing how some memories stay with you for the rest of your lives. 

Today is a good day for Pakistan. We have a lot of work to do but we are going in the right direction. I just wish I was back home to enjoy this day.


----------



## SBD-3

Saifullah Sani said:


> commantator says AWACS made by China and Pakistan


Commentators were sensationalizing things.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

It seem MBT-3000 is also among Tanks let see


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

A.M. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I used to watch this parade with such interest growing up. I still remember that my favorite part was always the SSG commandos marching past. I would always ask others..." Are they next? Are they next". It's amazing how some memories stay with you for the rest of your lives.
> 
> Today is a good day for Pakistan. We have a lot of work to do but we are going in the right direction. I just wish I was back home to enjoy this day.


I remember going to Peshawar parade. We had jets and artilery tanks.. I remember it even though I went when I was like 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

Oscar said:


> Dahi bhalley wala is making his speech.


To be honest with you, I was a bit surprised to hear him speaking so confidently and effortlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

After speech, i can't wait to see long lines of Al-Khalid tanks and Nasr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lutfishah

To be honest im not happy with the cameras and ptv. I just hope that some private camera men are recording this event so that i can view it later again. These ptv cameras have ruined the fly pass for me.


----------



## A.M.

NS needs to go on a diet. Has he ever heard of weight watchers or maybe just plain walking around once in a while.

Jeez.....


----------



## SQ8

syedali73 said:


> To be honest with you, I was a bit surprised to hear him speaking so confidently and effortlessly.



Notice his tummy has expanded since he took office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

@Oscar

Insulting the President/PM not allowed!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3

syedali73 said:


> I wish it was JF-17 that had lead the flight formations instead of F-16.
> 
> Mamnoon saheb looking so disconnected.


1-It is operationally the most capable fighter in PAF
2-It remains the frontline fighter in WoT
3-It is the technologically the most advanced fighters.
4-CASs have a tridition to fly F-16 on Pakistan day parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Zarvan said:


> It seem MBT-3000 is also among Tanks let see



or Alkhalid with more ERA?


----------



## syedali73

*نعرہ تکبیر ۔ اللہ اکبر*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

That cockpit cam thing was pretty nice IMO.

I for a moment thought that the channel put a photo in there lol but then saw the name of the pilot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

lutfishah said:


> To be honest im not happy with the cameras and ptv. I just hope that some private camera men are recording this event so that i can view it later again. These ptv cameras have ruined the fly past for me.


How much beauty do you wana see in a streight fly-pass?


----------



## skybolt

Naraye-e-Takbeer
Allah Hu Akbar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

*Trending Worldwide!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

WishLivePak said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Insulting the President/PM not allowed!


- Rating must be given


----------



## skybolt

*نعرہ تکبیر ۔ اللہ اکبر*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Was that Kayani in the Shirwani???


----------



## skybolt

*پاکستان زِنده باد*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

no livestream/pics ?


----------



## Jango

Winchester said:


> Was that Kayani in the Shirwani???



Yup, looked like a...............chalo khair, ab kia boloon main! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

Saifullah Sani said:


> - Rating must be given


Why? He called him Dhai bahley wala, then other guy came off saying he was surprised to see him speak fluently. We don't have some illiterate as our president here. Neither is our president some dhai bahley wala.

So it was pretty offensive.


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Why don't they have HD camera's yet? Imagine watching this in 1080p. PTV needs to move up with the times.


----------



## skybolt

Lets Go.....


----------



## slapshot

Over excited commentators are annoying


----------



## Saifullah Sani

WishLivePak said:


> Why? He called him Dhai bahley wala, then other guy came off saying he was surprised to see him speak fluently. We don't have some illiterate as our president here. Neither is our president some dhai bahley wala.
> 
> So it was pretty offensive.


to Oscar


----------



## VelocuR

Military show starting!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syedali73

slapshot said:


> Over excited commentators are annoying


This lady commentator is real annoyance. Why they don't understand female voice pitch is not appropriate for such events.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Lol 
The army guy told the President to move away a bit


----------



## slapshot

syedali73 said:


> This lady commentator is real annoyance.


Yar did they imported this person from PTI jalsa or what  He is ruining the entire experience of bands and parade  He is sort of screaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Anybody else finding these narrators very annoying?

Just let us enjoy the music damn it.

And PTV yet again, lives up to it's expectations. Shitty cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

ALLAH wali Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Insulting the President/PM not allowed!



You are right, I apologize. Cant help the shameful result of it. 
Compare that to India, where the best of their country becomes the President... ours cant even tell where the heart is and has his hand on his stomach.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WishLivePak

Jango said:


> Anybody else finding these narrators very annoying?
> 
> Just let us enjoy the music damn it.
> 
> And PTV yet again, lives up to it's expectations. Shitty cameras.


I don't even want music.


----------



## slapshot

Jango said:


> Anybody else finding these narrators very annoying?
> 
> Just let us enjoy the music damn it.
> 
> And PTV yet again, lives up to it's expectations. Shitty cameras.


Yar some one should ask them to shut up! Constantly speaking like Microsoft Narrator is very annoying!


----------



## farhan_9909

*نعرہ تکبیر ۔ اللہ اکبر*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

state of the art submarines? :O


----------



## SBD-3

FC's posture is unique


----------



## Thorough Pro

missed the air show, live stream quality is shitty as hell and why the heck is this guy screaming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

police waly apnay niklay huay paiton se dintict hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

I SEE TANKS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Thorough Pro said:


> missed the air show, live stream quality is shitty as hell and why the heck is this guy screaming?


abhi fly pass hua hay. air show will follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Lady officers


----------



## JonAsad

any videos?-


----------



## friendly_troll96

Oscar said:


> You are right, I apologize. Cant help the shameful result of it.
> Compare that to India, where the best of their country becomes the President... ours cant even tell where the heart is and has his hand on his stomach.


and where the brain is and has his hand on his ( )|( )


----------



## Manticore

JonAsad said:


> any videos?-


Geo News Live Streaming Watch free online | Tvmazza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

They've changed the SSG guns to M-4s...tarraqqi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Defence Minister is smart and great looking than President/PM, he should be President instead them.


----------



## slapshot

JonAsad said:


> any videos?-


live dekh naa yara. Konsa abhi khatam ho gai hay parade


----------



## A.M.

There they are


----------



## Saifullah Sani

SSG


----------



## Zarvan

SSG now carrying colt M4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Al Khalid Tanks rolling!!!


----------



## syedali73

I begin to hate these commentators now; either speak in Urdu, or in English. Why mixing the two? This is parade you morons, not a cheap TV show.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3

commentator bohat ziada he senti ho raha hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

syedali73 said:


> I begin to hate these commentators now; either speak in Urdu, or in English. Why mixing the two? This is parade you morons, not a cheap TV show.


Watching on mute. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Manticore said:


> Geo News Live Streaming Watch free online | Tvmazza


it is a proud moment- but where are the people?- it looks like Bahria town- emptyyyy


----------



## Winchester

That is it i am hitting the mute button


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The commentators are really annoying....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

JonAsad said:


> it is a proud moment- but where are the people?- it looks like Bahria town- emptyyyy


Not open to public.


----------



## Jango

What the fck is this?

Like those cheap TV shows where the guy and girl intermix and speak alternately...pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The commentators are really annoying....


SAb Good hai .... Enjoy


----------



## slapshot

syedali73 said:


> I begin to hate these commentators now; either speak in Urdu, or in English. Why mixing the two? This is parade you morons, not a cheap TV show.


I had it enough so just turned the volume off. Just watching the footage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Some new military stuffs, we never seen before. 

I don't know what's name of them.


Regarding commentators will be long training in China or USA to disciplines communications and proper languages.


----------



## skybolt

Jango said:


> What the fck is this?
> 
> Like those cheap TV shows where the guy and girl intermix and speak alternately...pathetic!


They are not doing by their own ...
soo Calm down ...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Sherrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnniiiiiiii


----------



## slapshot

A.M. said:


> Watching on mute. Lol.


Aisa lagta hay jesay bahi sahib aj JANG larnay aay hoay hin. Itna shoor kar rha hay k tanks ke awaz bhe nehin aa rhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Air Defence..... rolling rolling rolling


----------



## syedali73

Did someone notice there is no communication between the COAS and the PM. A bit unusual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Missiles coming in after this.


----------



## VelocuR

syedali73 said:


> Did someone notice there is no communication between the COAS and the PM. A bit unusual.



Yes there is communication between them few minutes ago, maybe you missed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF

I want to shoot these commentators ......... Puri parade Ka maza kharab kr dia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

bas thats it to air defence


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

fm-90 air defence system


----------



## skybolt




----------



## syedali73

Saifullah Sani said:


> fm-90 air defence system


Where is that Italian system? SPADA?


----------



## Zarvan

Assailiant said:


> bas thats it to air defence


We don't show all our weapons during Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

syedali73 said:


> Where is that Italian system?


exactly didnt c it here


----------



## VelocuR

American MRAPS' color look weird, it should be re-painted to match Pakistan army styles along with others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

oh sorry just remembered it is not portable


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Saifullah Sani said:


> fm-90 air defence system


*HQ-7A (FM-90)*


----------



## SQ8

Good to see my efforts also crawling across.


----------



## A.M.



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

syedali73 said:


> Where is that Italian system? SPADA?


We are not showing everything during parade


----------



## skybolt




----------



## M.AsfandYar

NASR coming along.


----------



## skybolt

SPD is here


----------



## A.M.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

And the PM scratches his neck at Babur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Babur Cruse System


----------



## Waffen SS

The SRBM Nasr, which makes no sense. Why would you have a nuclear missile with a range of 70 km?

This system shouldn't be in the parade. It's a worthless stupid weapon.


----------



## VelocuR

This is longer show than 7 years ago, impressive!!

Nasr missiles truck wala has too many Pakistan flags symbol which is not necessary.


----------



## skybolt

Shaheen - II


----------



## Waffen SS

The drones are loaded on a trailer rather than flying? WTF to that.


----------



## skybolt

BUrraq 
YES... 
Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Crappy Crappy Crappy Commentator....!!!!!!


----------



## SBD-3

Only solid fuel ballistic missiles on show. Bye bye Ghauri,abdali or gjaznavi and company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Waffen SS said:


> The SRBM Nasr, which makes no sense. Why would you have a nuclear missile with a range of 70 km?
> 
> This system shouldn't be in the parade. It's a worthless stupid weapon.


thankfully we dont share yr lines of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

hover crafts on truck


----------



## Waffen SS

Rangers on camels????????????? What the ..............


----------



## M.AsfandYar

quit watching


----------



## SQ8

Step aside motorbike display teams, we have A Band on Camels.. WoW!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

Was there a need for this Pakistan Rangers Camel Band?

Done!


----------



## A.M.

Pakistan Security Forces unveils its secret weapon.....Camels!


----------



## Manticore

no sync between commentators and camera men

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Cultures show now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

VelocuR said:


> American MRAPS' color look weird, it should be re-painted to match Pakistan army styles along with others.


Color Scheme is important .... so i think this color is due to some imp. reason ...


----------



## Zarvan

We have not shown Shaheen III and many more things


----------



## Rahil khan

Just waiting for Sherdills.....the rest was piece of crap...along with the CRAPPY COMMENTATOR.....BERA GARAQ KAR DIYA SALAAY NAY..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Band on Camels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

VelocuR said:


> Cultures show now


Model Ayyan aay gee yahan?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Buraq UAV fly past*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

I can hear the helicopters buzzing


----------



## skybolt

Burraq... on Air


----------



## slapshot

Manticore said:


> no sync between commentators and camera men


By commentator you means the non stop speaking bots on full auto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Many weapons are not shown and that is smart move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

is there any Chief Guest ??...


----------



## SBD-3

Waffen SS said:


> The SRBM Nasr, which makes no sense. Why would you have a nuclear missile with a range of 70 km?
> 
> This system shouldn't be in the parade. It's a worthless stupid weapon.


Nasr can be-not solely- armed with a nuke. Seems like a three missile system has evolved Nasr for battlefield,Babur for Medium range while Shaheen X for long range strategic attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The look on the Presidents face is Priceless............!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TankMan

Shahpar UAVs in the air...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Now UAV Shapar flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

burraq fly pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> We have not shown Shaheen III and many more things



Not necessary, they are not needed to be shown after testing. okay?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Shahpar too


----------



## farhan_9909

i thought burraq will fire missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The look on the Presidents face is Priceless............!!!


He has the look of...."where am I? Is this real life?.....woaahhhhhhh inception"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Waffen SS

Cultural floats should have some masala. Nargis hoti to baat thee.


----------



## slapshot

farhan_9909 said:


> i thought burraq will fire missile


Yeah and hopefully it will hit the commentators ! Salon nay sara maza kharab kar dia hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

farhan_9909 said:


> i thought burraq will fire missile


It could have if stage was not shared by the COAS, and other military officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

solo turk confirmed or not-- camera man will fk it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Eh jugni punjab de aay.... banda ino lammayan paa lay tay sari jugni kaad devay ihdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

T-Rex! T-Rex!.. We have a T-ReX!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Commentary is too cheesy, but it's all part of the fun.
Flypast from Navy and Army Aviation coming up


----------



## Zarvan

Now cobra coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Cobra........ 
Haibat hai is ki ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

The dinosaur bit was unnecessary..... really !!!


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> T-Rex! T-Rex!.. We have a T-ReX!!!!!



Drameibaaz !  

Aur kiya Altaf Bhai key parade karvateiii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Waffen SS

By the way, there is no need to have the PM and the President in the parade. It's a military affair, why should civilians be involved?


----------



## skybolt

Haibat ki Yalghar ....
31 Army combat Sqn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Oscar said:


> T-Rex! T-Rex!.. We have a T-ReX!!!!!



LOL, it was happened in Pakistan 20 years ago, ton of dinosaurs.

Please now have some positive thoughts, not more negative attitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

Winchester said:


> The dinosaur bit was unnecessary..... really !!!


The science and technology ministry has cloned a dinosaur. VIOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

21 Quick action Sqn

Bell 412

Puma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## root

When sherdils will perform?


----------



## skybolt

Mi-17

SSG Sling on Puma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

z9 helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

Where is the Agha Waqar Water kit float?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

K8 Sherdils......


----------



## TankMan

root said:


> When sherdils will perform?


Sherdils coming in now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

SSG Frogmen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Radio Com will be live


----------



## Saifullah Sani

K8 Sherdils


----------



## skybolt

Release Somoke ... Now....


----------



## TankMan

The live radio comms is a nice touch

Prepare for barrel roll....


----------



## skybolt

Pull up... Pull up... Pull up... 
NOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

hard to see, weather too bright.


----------



## Waffen SS

Hats off to the PTV. Nothing is clearly visible. I am unable to see the aerobatics of the K8s. Thank you PTV for such wonderful audio/visual experience.


----------



## gau8av

pics, screengrabs.. ?


----------



## Waffen SS

VelocuR said:


> hard to see, weather too bright.


And PTV filming the event.


----------



## skybolt

Standby to pull up....
pull up
pull up
pull up
NOW.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

skybolt said:


> Standby to pull up....
> pull up
> pull up
> pull up
> NOW.....



How do you see on sky, I can't see anything?

Sometimes i thought F-18 jets, don't know what planes on sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

gau8av said:


> pics, screengrabs.. ?


Will be putting some vids up soon...
Till then, some pics (not too good quality)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

Stand by to pull up
Pull up
pull up
now....

Bomb Burst ....


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## root

Great sherdils performance


----------



## Zarvan

JF-17 now coming to show power


----------



## skybolt

Thunder.... Thunder.... Thunder.... Thunder.... Thunder.... Thunder.... Thunder.... Thunder....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Waffen SS said:


> Where is the Agha Waqar Water kit float?


hahahaha must have been on Sindh's fleet.


----------



## Waffen SS

VelocuR said:


> How do you see on sky, I can't see anything?
> 
> Sometimes i thought F-18 jets, don't know what planes on sky.


When you have PTV filming the event, you should expect to see nothing.


----------



## skybolt

Thunder.... 26 Sqn
Wing Cdr. Mian usman ali


----------



## gau8av

TankMan said:


> Will be putting some vids up soon...
> Till then, some pics (not too good quality)
> View attachment 206032
> 
> View attachment 206033
> 
> View attachment 206034


nice, aerobatic 'sherdil' team ? 

hope to see some good pics/vids from people who made it live, @Stealth maybe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

JF 17s coming now..



gau8av said:


> nice, aerobatic 'sherdil' team ?
> 
> hope to see some good pics/vids from people who made it live, @Stealth maybe ?


Yeah, TV streams don't do justice to it.


----------



## skybolt

Rung hai Sabz is kahani ka ...


----------



## Waffen SS

TankMan said:


> Will be putting some vids up soon...
> Till then, some pics (not too good quality)
> View attachment 206032
> 
> View attachment 206033
> 
> View attachment 206034


This is what you get with PTV cameras.


----------



## skybolt

Pakistan ka .... Pakistan ka .... Pakistan ka .... Jf-17 Thunder


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> Drameibaaz !
> 
> Aur kiya Altaf Bhai key parade karvateiii ?


Why are we not dropping these Dinosaurs on the Terrorists... I'd love to see Fazlullah eaten alive like in Jurassic park. 


Anybody see that pull up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

skybolt said:


> Pakistan ka .... Pakistan ka .... Pakistan ka .... Jf-17 Thunder



Yea yeah yeah, I see that I see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Thunder Turn ......


----------



## Arsalan

No A100 MBRL, No Ghauri series missiles (further backs the suggestion that these have been phased out and same role is taken care of by Shaheen series), no Shaheen 3 missile no SPADA missile system. The over crafts were mounted on trucks, the UAVs carried by jeeps (mostly)

So many things are missing this year but at least we got the 23 march parade back so congratulation. I hope it will continue now and we will see it next year as well, may be better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

JF 17 barrel roll..


----------



## skybolt

HIgh Alpha Pas....

Vertical Roll.....
Farewell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> No A100 MBRL, No Ghauri series missiles (further backs the suggestion that these have been phased out and same role is taken care of by Shaheen series), no Shaheen 3 missile no SPADA missile system. The over crafts were mounted on trucks, the UAVs carried by jeeps (mostly)
> 
> So many things are missing this year but at least we got the 23 march parade back so congratulation. I hope it will continue now and we will see it next year as well, may be better!


Pakistan has not shown lot of things delibrately


----------



## Stephen Cohen

I love Parades ; soldiers of all countries always look 
very impressive and dignified in parades

CONGRATULATIONS to PAKISTAN 

Please post pictures


----------



## skybolt

F-16 is here


----------



## TankMan

F16s coming up now


----------



## skybolt

F-16 is here .....


----------



## Saifullah Sani

F16


----------



## Zarvan

Yes but we have not shown many things and A-100 MRL was there still don't know why we didn't showed it


----------



## VelocuR

Great Show, beautiful rolling from JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

F-16 - awesome!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan has not shown lot of things delibrately



zahir ha DELIBRATELY he ni show kia janab, i am not saying that these systems did not started in the morning so could not make it to the venue or that someone bribed army to hold them back. Surely it is delibrate but the point is that should not have done. Everyone knows about all these systems and these have been confirmed by armed forces as well so what is the point in keeping it a secret?

We are having this celebration after a big gap and the armed forces should have come to this thundering and sending our a clear message. There is no point in showing UAV mounted on trucks and not flying, this wont keep it a secret as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

The cleanest of manuvers..F-16


----------



## SQ8

Well, that wasnt exactly high alpha for the JF-17.. nor much of a muscle climb as much of a muscle pull.. regardless, certain manoeuvres were worth watching. 

And holy heck for the commentators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

beautiful exit F-16...


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

Oscar said:


> Well, that wasnt exactly high alpha for the JF-17.. nor much of a muscle climb as much of a muscle pull.. regardless, certain manoeuvres were worth watching.
> 
> And holy heck for the commentators.


Remember those hockey commentators, they were something too


----------



## Waffen SS

Oscar said:


> And holy heck for the commentators.



and special laanat on PTV for their wonderful telecasting effort.


----------



## B@KH

Alhamdolillah. Very nice Parade. Thanks for PA and Mubarak to the Brave Nation.


free fall demo now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TankMan

SSG Skydivers next


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Shaheen
















*AM50 Mobile bridge*
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## root

Ssg free fall coming.


----------



## VelocuR

who are these foreigners military and delegates from different countries?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Wing commander Usman ali*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TankMan

Sherdil Team performance full video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

SSG with M4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Sky diving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> zahir ha DELIBRATELY he ni show kia janab, i am not saying that these systems did not started in the morning so could not make it to the venue or that someone bribed army to hold them back. Surely it is delibrate but the point is that should not have done. Everyone knows about all these systems and these have been confirmed by armed forces as well so what is the point in keeping it a secret?
> 
> We are having this celebration after a big gap and the armed forces should have come to this thundering and sending our a clear message. There is no point in showing UAV mounted on trucks and not flying, this wont keep it a secret as well.


We never show all weapons


----------



## SQ8

No SOLOTURK at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## HariPrasad

very good.!!!!!!


----------



## TankMan




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

SSG boys


----------



## shaheenmissile

no solo turk...but happy with JF-17 show


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

CHANNEL 92HD's quality should be better being HD, are they covering?


----------



## pak-marine

Glad to see Pakistan marching


----------



## VelocuR

Don't worry about SOLOTURK, be happy man!!!!!!!!! 



HariPrasad said:


> very good.!!!!!!



stupid indian clown, are you joking or make fun?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Inverted flight by JF-17 Thunder fighter jet




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1437710531_f9e31504f1d9d6ca997045ccdc8010f3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

The female commentator's fancy angrezi is getting on my nerves now...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF

No solo turk


----------



## karakoram

No z-10 helicopters ? N shaheen 3 missile why ?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Sling operation demo by SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

TankMan said:


> View attachment 206047
> 
> 
> The female commentator's fancy angrezi is getting on my nerves now...


 
I feel you.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Float of Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Float of Sindh*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Major.general is also include in free fall


----------



## Zarvan

karakoram said:


> No z-10 helicopters ? N shaheen 3 missile why ?


They will come next year and most of the times we don't show all weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

MAJOR GENERAL ABID RAFIQ LED SSG DIVING GUYS


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Short range Nasr Missile, range 60 km*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Tacticool

I missed the aerial display. Kindly someone post the recorded footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Maj Gen Abid looks smart.....
BRAVO...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

GOC is comming ....


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Following the way of Famous TM Major General Wearing Jacket with YA ALLAH written on it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

Did the Turkish unit perform?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Maj. Gen. is looking awesome ....


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



What is the name of this variant of m113?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> No SOLOTURK at least.



Why?

I thought i missed it, but apparently they didn't perform??


----------



## VelocuR

Remove these pictures which are NOT part of the parade.
@Major Shaitan Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Zarvan said:


> They will come next year and most of the times we don't show all weapons


Thanks mate for the info


----------



## SQ8

Donatello said:


> Why?
> 
> I thought i missed it, but apparently they didn't perform??


Was just a rumour.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

**
*WOW.... Parade Ground is Green now.... *
**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Pakka_Indian said:


> Who is the chief guest?


President who else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Pakka_Indian said:


> Who is the chief guest?


Khamosh hussain :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> Shaheen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AM50 Mobile bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Masha ALLAH The Quad Copter is the most impressive thing which I had seen anything yet till to date all across the world. Masha ALLAH again!


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*So Emotional ......*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Congratulations to all Pakistani's for a successful Armed Forces Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

Anyone notice...

When Zardari came, parade stopped. After he left in late 2013, within two years we got our parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Very Terrorist Mindset targeted Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> Anyone notice...
> 
> When Zardari came, parade stopped. After he left in late 2013, within two years we got our parade.



Its called going broke.


----------



## Waffen SS

PM Nawaz and President Mamnoon should not have been in the parade. There is no need for them to be here.

Let the military have their pomp and show alone.


----------



## nomi007

still no turk solo team

again dokha dokha


----------



## VelocuR

MashAllah, the parade is successful and great show after long times, very impressive except commentators and sky blurs.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Saifullah Sani said:


> President who else



Woke up today from hibernation and will go back to hibernation after the event.


----------



## SQ8

The Mrs(s) fighting over who gets to be where in the picture. Pathetic.


----------



## slapshot

WishLivePak said:


> Anyone notice...
> 
> When Zardari came, parade stopped. *After he left in late 2013, within two years we got our parade*.


And we also got this annoying commentator! Prade tu us salay nay enjoy kee hay, hum nay tu sirf us kee bak bak sunni hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>


sohnio, tuadi tasveera parade di nai hann.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Good show. Entertaining and well organized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

End of parade no solo turk, mamu bana dia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

O ye moti begum kiss ki hain peele dress mein?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Oscar said:


> O ye moti begum kiss ki hain peele dress mein?


ghor sy dekho apki begum hain.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah...

Today we witnessed Defence of Pakistan....
*
*Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Socho abi @DESERT FIGHTER k dil pay kya guzar rahi ho gy.....no solo turk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Umair Nawaz said:


> ghor sy dekho apki begum hain.



Meri begum ko basant se nafrat hai.. kabhi peele kapre nahin pehenti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Windjammer said:


>



A really nice surprising touch.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Oscar said:


> Meri begum ko basant se nafrat hai.. kabhi peele kapre nahin pehenti.


phir ghor sy nai dekhna kisi or ki begum hain.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Oscar said:


> A really nice surprising touch.


Yea, for me that was the highlight, obviously the ISPR would have the full version, both from outside and inside the cockpit.

I had to leave for work just as Sherdils appeared, left the DVD on recording....... how did the solo display go.


----------



## AUz

Oscar said:


> Very Terrorist Mindset targeted Parade.



Kya mtlb sarkar? Care to elaborate.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Hope somebody got some pictures
of our side door machine gunners on Bell 412s


----------



## shaheenmissile

Oscar said:


> Very Terrorist Mindset targeted Parade.


True..
It was very annoying when the commentators wont stop mentioning terrorists.


----------



## Jango

Arsalan said:


> No A100 MBRL,



It was on show in the rehearsal...no idea why it didn't come today.


----------



## truthseeker2010

any link to complete video of parade?


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Windjammer @Horus @Oscar sir i persoally request you to watch video of JF-17 solo performance and tell us what is your opinion about performance of platform specially about tight turns and a low speed at a certain angle....


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> Yea, for me that was the highlight, obviously the ISPR would have the full version, both from outside and inside the cockpit.
> 
> I had to leave for work just as Sherdils appeared, left the DVD on recording....... how did the solo display go.


& i believe someone will share ASAP


----------



## Sine Nomine

Jango said:


> It was on show in the rehearsal...no idea why it didn't come today.


sir it was present when president was inspecting parade.......


----------



## IceCold

The camera work was pathetic and add load shedding to that, it multiplies the effect. If no loadshedding could be done during pathetic India Pakistan cricket match (Which by the way we always lose in WC) the least they could have done was to make sure that it didnt happen during parade hours. 7 years is not a small amount of time. Thoroughly and utterly disappointed.


----------



## Muhammad Raza Mohaiuddin

Saifullah Sani said:


> not copying India


It was announced in begining of this month that Chinese president will visit pakistan this year but not on 23rd march. but on some other day.


----------



## Waffen SS

The PM and President were bored to death by the parade. They both wanted to leave as early as possible. PM was looking at watch repeatedly.


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> O ye moti begum kiss ki hain peele dress mein?



Pakoron walay bhai jan ki!


----------



## Hashsohail

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491






Gentlemen. enjoy the video of GoPro installed in Jf-17 Thunder cockpit piloted by Air Chief of PAF Sohail Aman.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jango

The Good:

1- The cockpit cam of the ACM. Hope someone can get a full copy! @Windjammer

2- The Sherdil radio feed.

The bad:

1- The commentators.

2- Solo turk trolled us all!

The ugly:

1- The commentators ruining the SHerdil radio feed.

Special mention to GOC SSG who keeping in line with tradition, was the only one who stumbled on landing (at least of all the landing TV showed!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

VelocuR said:


> How do you see on sky, I can't see anything?
> 
> Sometimes i thought F-18 jets, don't know what planes on sky.


That was Much Clear Yaar ....


----------



## friendly_troll96



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashsohail

Jango said:


> The Good:
> 
> 1- The cockpit cam of the ACM. Hope someone can get a full copy! @Windjammer
> 
> 2- The Sherdil radio feed.
> 
> The bad:
> 
> 1- The commentators.
> 
> The ugly:
> 
> 1- The commentators ruining the SHerdil radio feed.
> 
> Special mention to GOC SSG who keeping in line with tradition, was the only one who stumbled on landing (at least of all the landing TV showed!)


Just posted its video mate.

i just posted its link


----------



## truthseeker2010

Oscar said:


> O ye moti begum kiss ki hain peele dress mein?



where sir?


----------



## Hashsohail

i dont understand why was PTV allowed for the coverage.

the cameras and commentary was pathetic. i can make a better video from my iphone than the pathetic ptv cameras.

is that why people of pakistan pay 35 rupees every month in their electric bill.

the FORCED payment of 35 rupees everymonth brings this pathetic coverage. wah


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> *Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah...
> 
> Today we witnessed Defence of Pakistan....
> *
> *Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah...*


Although everything was not shown


----------



## Sine Nomine

Jango said:


> The ugly:
> 
> 1- The commentators ruining the SHerdil radio feed.


that time i was thinking,why the bloody hell he needs to open mouth when sherdil radios feed is broadcasted.......


----------



## Zarvan

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> About The Parade ...
> 
> 1. In this heat of March, the spectators should be provided some shade who are watching.
> 
> 2. Why was it so fast ... I mean the marching contingents and the vehicles were moving fast. Why so hurry?
> 
> 3. Why did the commentator mentioned range of Shaheen-1 as 700 kms and Shaheen-2 as 1500 kms. Did he misread?
> 
> 4. The Commentators were loud. Barring that it was a good show. Only thing is they should slow it down so that spectators get enough time to watch especially those watching on TV/Online.
> 
> Congratulations for the Parade.


He was right Shaheen III was not shown and many other weapons


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Anybody has clear images of prade??? I will appreciate that. Yaha sab tv mai se click krke bhej rahe hai.


----------



## Bilal587

Cameras works are pathetic plus PM & President are double pathetic President is following PM in every action & looks like "challa" president of Pakistan 

Can any body share or upload video of Jf 17 & F16 because not been able to watch that part coz of loadshedding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

truthseeker2010 said:


> where sir?


ye rahi


----------



## Waffen SS

The B***C*** PTV was broadcasting. PTV never fails to live up to our expectations of its being pathetic.


----------



## fkfaraz

load shedding 
did not see the ssg parade armoured core, tanks and yeah the commentators were very bed.


----------



## Arsalan

Jango said:


> It was on show in the rehearsal...no idea why it didn't come today.


yes it was, cant figure out what happened!

The biggest let down however was UAV and Hover Crafts mounted on other platforms rather then flying or HOVERING by themselves. The hover crafts could have easily moved on the parade ground, just like all other platforms. Same goes for UAV, Uqaab UAV fly past filled in the gap some what but it would have been great to see some of the other UAVs in fly past. Only Shahpar and Burraq participated in true sense!

All said, it is good that we had this celebration at least after such a ling gap.



Zarvan said:


> We never show all weapons


bahi but we should them all right, just that they were mounted on trucks and jeeps do not make them any more secret!! Do you really consider Ghauri missiles something that is worth keeping a secret by not showing any more??
the only thing is that we meant to deceive the enemies that these hovercrafts and UAV can work actually because they were there in plain sight, only that a more active participation and display ould have helped that much more. Same goes for A100, hundreds of images are available, the army have confirmed there induction, these were in the rehearsals so don't know what we are tryiing to hide about them now


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Although everything was not shown


Phir Bhi Alhumdolillah....


----------



## Windjammer

*There you go guys, view from inside the Air Chief's lead F-16. 





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491




*


----------



## senses

LOL at the girl commenting with fake accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashsohail

senses said:


> LOL at the girl commenting with fake accent.



yes i face palmed whenever she started commentating. pathetic.



Windjammer said:


> *There you go guys, view from inside the Air Chief's lead F-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




already posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Hashsohail said:


> yes i face palmed whenever she started commentating. pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already posted


Where???...send me a link.


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> Where???...send me a link.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Can someone summarize the parade
Like 
Flypast
1 Saab aewcs 1no.s
Pics of the above
2 P3C orion 2no.s
Pics 
3 ZDK 03 1no.s
Pics
Parade
Like above.

Would make an informative post


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Congratulations to all Pakistani's for a successful Armed Forces Parade.



Salaam 
Sir were you in the jeep standing with Army & Air force officer , I think the commentator said Rashid Mehmood from naval aviation who served in PNS babur


----------



## Arsalan

The solo flight demonstration by fighter jets and the cockpit camera from Air Chief's jet was GREAT!!


----------



## Sage

skybolt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491


JF-17 is still smokey


----------



## skybolt

Sage said:


> JF-17 is still smokey


Thanks for Noticing .... I'm just going to change the *Shell Helix HX7 E *
Shell Helix HX7 E motor oil can improve engine efficiency by providing up to 1.8% more fuel economy compared with 15W-40 mineral oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>


You posted an Old pic ....This time SSG had M-4 Carbines !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Full version...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

skybolt said:


> Thanks for Noticing .... I'm just going to change the *Shell Helix HX7 E *
> Shell Helix HX7 E motor oil can improve engine efficiency by providing up to 1.8% more fuel economy compared with 15W-40 mineral oil.


Was it because of Engine or oil  ?



skybolt said:


> *Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah...*
> 
> *Today we witnessed Defence of Pakistan....*
> 
> *Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah... Alhumdolillah...*


and I watched T-37s doing aerobatics live ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Jango said:


> The Good:
> 
> 1- The cockpit cam of the ACM. Hope someone can get a full copy! @Windjammer
> 
> 2- The Sherdil radio feed.
> 
> The bad:
> 
> 1- The commentators.
> 
> *2- Solo turk trolled us all!*
> 
> The ugly:
> 
> 1- The commentators ruining the SHerdil radio feed.
> 
> Special mention to GOC SSG who keeping in line with tradition, was the only one who stumbled on landing (at least of all the landing TV showed!)



About SOLO TURK, it is being reported that they were denied passage by our BROTHERLY NEIGHBOR Iran. 
Iran did not allowed the SOLO TURK contingent to pass through its territory so the team could not show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Sage said:


> Was it because of Engine or oil  ?


Obviously Dear !!! 4 Ltr. will be enough for JF-17 Thunder


----------



## Hashsohail

Arsalan said:


> About SOLO TURK, it is being reported that they were denied passage by our BROTHERLY NEIGHBOR Iran.
> Iran did not allowed the SOLO TURK contingent to pass through its territory so the team could not show up.


Chalo, bus chussian shoro.

bhai bus they werent participating in the first place. it was all rumors. period


----------



## Sage

skybolt said:


> Obviously Dear !!! 4 Ltr. will be enough for JF-17 Thunder


Read my post again ...I am asking .....was the ENGINE or the Oil that created the damn smoke ?


----------



## skybolt

Sage said:


> Read my post again ...I am asking .....was the ENGINE or the Oil that created the damn smoke ?


hahahah Chill yaar ... why so Serious !!!


----------



## Arsalan

Hashsohail said:


> Chalo, bus chussian shoro.
> 
> bhai bus they werent participating in the first place. it was all rumors. period



Well things will clear up soon. And there participation was being reported as confirmed. Not by Pakistani MEDIA only if that is what you are going to say next.  

Anyway, i don't think that Turkey backed out just as you think that Iran didn't caused the problem.


----------



## Shoaib Rathore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashsohail

Shoaib Rathore said:


>





Are you guys mentally retarded.

None of these pictures are of today. why post old pictures? 

Moderator please delete any pictures posted other than todays parade as of 23th MARCH 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Has anyone put up the full video yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Hashsohail said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen. enjoy the video of GoPro installed in Jf-17 Thunder cockpit piloted by Air Chief of PAF Sohail Aman.


*That was F-16 not JF-17*


----------



## Hashsohail

skybolt said:


> *That was F-16 not JF-17*


really? isnt that Jf-17 curves on right and left of cockpit?


----------



## Sage



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Today I realised that our president does not even know how to stand in a ceremony, & our PM was more worried about time then what was going around him. that I would say is more pathetic than PTV 220p broadcast & the Street Vendor Presenters . 

Went with so much hope, so disappointed. 

Loved the Air Show...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samlee

skybolt said:


>



*NAHI MILA PAKISTAN HUM KO TEHFE ME*
* KE LAKHON DEEP BUJHE THE TO YE CHIRAGH JALA*


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer

GURU DUTT said:


> can some onetellme who was the chief guest in this parade was it chinese primiereor US president or saudi king ..... dont troll just a masoomana sa swal


And iu will give you a masoomana jaab.
The guest was what all India is talking about. ..... Mr Burraq, !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skybolt

Hashsohail said:


> really? isnt that Jf-17 curves on right and left of cockpit?


Nops Buddy that was F-16


----------



## Armstrong

Hashsohail said:


> really? isnt that Jf-17 curves on right and left of cockpit?



The Air chief flew the F-16 today; the Jf-17 was flown by a Wing Commander from the PAF (or so the commentators/hosts were saying) !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> And iu will give you a masoomana jaab.
> The guest was what all India is talking about. ..... Mr Burraq, !!


masoomana sawal ka masoomana jaab


----------



## Pakistani E

Yar every single picture or video I found is in 240, wth? Are we back to the old days of PTV or am I just having a hard time finding any decent picture or video? I was really looking forward to watching it..


----------



## Atheria

I missed later half of the parade, did solo turk perform or not?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

syedali73 said:


> You are absolutely right. If I were in-charge, I would have sent a blunt message to the Mullah brigade (Fazal-the-hypocrite, Sami-the-TTP Dad, Aziz- the-Swine, Munawwar Hassan-the-blabber etc.) that if a single incident happened, I'll slit your throat myself regardless of who did it and whether you were involved.


these are my feelings.
TTP gets the legitimacy due to the names of people you listed and specially due to some elements in journalism. for me they are all enemies of state because they justify and sometimes even celebrate the terrorist acts (Irfan Sadique, hamid Mir main examples.. their articles show which side they are rooting for. the elements in judiciary and lawyers also dont have anything impressive when we remind ourselves of the scenes of lawyers judges praying for Osama bin laden, and showering flowers at terrorist mass murderers like Malik Ishaq etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skybolt

*Complete Video of Sherdils
Standby to pull up....
pull up 
pull up 
pull up 
NOW.....*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1803761136515798

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

skybolt said:


> masoomana sawal ka masoomana jaab


Abi Bachi hey......... yaney bachi hoey hey. ..............

All the tweets are saying, PAF stole the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@SvenSvensonov @Nihonjin1051 @KAL-EL @jhungary @Víðarr @Chinese-Dragon @flamer84 @levina @scorpionx - After watching today's military parade to all my American, Chinese, Russian, Romanian, Indian and Japanese friends I'm like :

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skybolt

Atheria said:


> I missed later half of the parade, did solo turk perform or not?


No SOLO Turk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Windjammer said:


> And iu will give you a masoomana jaab.
> The guest was what all India is talking about. ..... Mr Burraq, !!


ye burraq kaun hai jammer bhaiyya  .... is he israeli president (i guess thats benjamin natenyahu) or barak obama ? but he is US .... ye kaun hai bhai


----------



## ito

Happy Pakistan day to all Pakistanis !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

skybolt said:


> No SOLO Turk



bhai SOLO TURK ki jaga 'SOLO -16' se kaam cahal gaya ....


----------



## GURU DUTT

Windjammer said:


> Abi Bachi hey......... yaney bachi hoey hey. ..............
> 
> All the tweets are saying, PAF stole the show.


well apne ghar me to sab sher hote hain jammer bhaiyya per abhitak kissi ne mere "masoomana sawal" ka jawab nahi diya


----------



## fjavaid

Waffen SS said:


> PM Nawaz and President Mamnoon should not have been in the parade. There is no need for them to be here.
> 
> Let the military have their pomp and show alone.


n why is that ....pathetic retard minds


----------



## Armstrong

HRK said:


> bhai SOLO TURK ki jaga 'SOLO -16' se kaam cahal gaya ....



I didn't get to see that; no bijli !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Wow what a performance by SOLO TURK, they were so fast I couldn't even see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

Hashsohail said:


> Are you guys mentally retarded.
> 
> None of these pictures are of today. why post old pictures?
> 
> Moderator please delete any pictures posted other than todays parade as of 23th MARCH 2015



you idiot few r certainly from todays's parade some maybe rehearsals if u dnt like stfu n move on!


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


> Abi Bachi hey......... yaney bachi hoey hey. ..............
> 
> All the tweets are saying, PAF stole the show.


Yeah !!! & best part was Air Chief Go-Pro Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

GURU DUTT said:


> ye burraq kaun hai jammer bhaiyya  .... is he israeli president (i guess thats benjamin natenyahu) or barak obama ? but he is US .... ye kaun hai bhai



Let us leave them alone man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Meri begum ko basant se nafrat hai.. kabhi peele kapre nahin pehenti.



Begum....kaun siii teriii begum ?  

Hum tou yeh sooch raheiii theii keh tootaa hovaa dil kabhi dobaraa nahin joreiii ga !  

But congratulations !  

Parr abb yeh apniii tharkiyaan chooor do bhai....warnaa Bhabi keh kehnei par unnn ke PDF waleiii subbb brother-in-laws tujhee seedhaa kar deiiin geiii !


----------



## HRK

Armstrong said:


> I didn't get to see that; no bijli !



.......... 




Vote Nawaz da ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

HRK said:


> bhai SOLO TURK ki jaga 'SOLO -16' se kaam cahal gaya ....


well said....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> Abi Bachi hey......... yaney bachi hoey hey. ..............
> 
> All the tweets are saying, PAF stole the show.


lost opportunity there

we should have lined up all the haters in one place. made them sing the national anthem, if they failed to sing or couldn't remember then slap and kick them silly.


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

[paste:font size="5"]*Comment 




*

_*

NEW DELHI: Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi congratulated Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday on the occasion of 75th Pakistan Day.
*
Modi tweeted, I have written to Pakistan PM Mr. Nawaz Sharif, conveying my greetings on the National Day of Pakistan.

In a letter, he wrote: It is my firm conviction that all outstanding issues can be resolved through bilateral dialogue in an atmosphere free from terror & violence.

Pakistan held its first Republic Day parade in seven years on Monday, full of flag-waving pomp and aerial military expertise.

President Mamnoon Hussain while addressing the parade participants said that Pakistan desires friendly relations with India, and wishes to resolve all issues including Kashmir through dialogue.
*

Indian PM Modi congratulates PM Nawaz | PAKISTAN - geo.tv


a welcome gesture by modi ji*_


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Waffen SS said:


> PM Nawaz and President Mamnoon should not have been in the parade. There is no need for them to be here.
> 
> Let the military have their pomp and show alone.


both present Pakistani state and the government . their presence was mandatory. its not the personality but the title which is important in such occasions. the military saluted the positions they held.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Shoaib Rathore said:


> [paste:font size="5"]*Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi congratulated Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday on the occasion of 75th Pakistan Day.
> *
> Modi tweeted, I have written to Pakistan PM Mr. Nawaz Sharif, conveying my greetings on the National Day of Pakistan.
> 
> In a letter, he wrote: It is my firm conviction that all outstanding issues can be resolved through bilateral dialogue in an atmosphere free from terror & violence.
> 
> Pakistan held its first Republic Day parade in seven years on Monday, full of flag-waving pomp and aerial military expertise.
> 
> President Mamnoon Hussain while addressing the parade participants said that Pakistan desires friendly relations with India, and wishes to resolve all issues including Kashmir through dialogue.
> *
> 
> Indian PM Modi congratulates PM Nawaz | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
> 
> 
> a welcome gesture by modi ji*_


yakeen janiye ye bhi ek hindu baniye ki ek aur makkari bharri khurafat hai ... inka usool wahi hai mu me ram bagal me churri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shoaib Rathore said:


> [paste:font size="5"]*Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi congratulated Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday on the occasion of 75th Pakistan Day.*_
> 
> _*Indian PM Modi congratulates PM Nawaz | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
> 
> 
> a welcome gesture by modi ji*_


he has a very good media team, everything that comes out is precise and "correct".

love him or hate him, PM Modi has made an impact and impression on the Indian leadership history 
a complete opposite to forgettable and unimpressive Manmohan singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

GURU DUTT said:


> well apne ghar me to sab sher hote hain jammer bhaiyya per abhitak kissi ne mere "masoomana sawal" ka jawab nahi diya


Tum bi sher bano, gidar bakhiyoun sey kia sabat karna chatey ho.
@ Topic, Amir of Qatar or Kuwait is arriving in Pakistan today, .......we could have asked him to witness the parade. 
But if doing tea service is a symbol of power than you people are winners. Kia samjey Guru bahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Windjammer said:


> Tum bi sher bano, gidar bakhiyoun sey kia sabat karna chatey ho.
> @ Topic, Amir of Qatar or Kuwait is arriving in Pakistan today, .......we could have asked him to witness the parade.
> But if doing tea service is a symbol of power than you people are winners. Kia samjey Guru bahi.


per jammer bhaiyaa ye mr burraq kaun hai jiske bakol aapke hum makkar hindu baniye baat ker rahe hain


----------



## AsianLion

PTV needs to change over to Digitial HD streaming, infact all Pakistan channels need to upgrade to new digital links like this television link system : Digital television - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A magnificiant defence show, turned into some 90s old film by PTV.

Media need to get some Japanese help in High Definition Digital Streaming broadcasting servinces...Enough of this crappy videos on tv.


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> yes it was, cant figure out what happened!
> 
> The biggest let down however was UAV and Hover Crafts mounted on other platforms rather then flying or HOVERING by themselves. The hover crafts could have easily moved on the parade ground, just like all other platforms. Same goes for UAV, Uqaab UAV fly past filled in the gap some what but it would have been great to see some of the other UAVs in fly past. Only Shahpar and Burraq participated in true sense!
> 
> All said, it is good that we had this celebration at least after such a ling gap.
> 
> 
> bahi but we should them all right, just that they were mounted on trucks and jeeps do not make them any more secret!! Do you really consider Ghauri missiles something that is worth keeping a secret by not showing any more??
> the only thing is that we meant to deceive the enemies that these hovercrafts and UAV can work actually because they were there in plain sight, only that a more active participation and display ould have helped that much more. Same goes for A100, hundreds of images are available, the army have confirmed there induction, these were in the rehearsals so don't know what we are tryiing to hide about them now


 A-100 was there don't know why it was not shown moving what we didn't showed was new Artillery like SH-1 and Air Defence systems like LY-80 and many more things


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> Phir Bhi Alhumdolillah....


Yes still Good show


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan National Anthem*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Windjammer said:


> Tum bi sher bano, gidar bakhiyoun sey kia sabat karna chatey ho.
> @ Topic, Amir of Qatar or Kuwait is arriving in Pakistan today, .......we could have asked him to witness the parade.
> But if doing tea service is a symbol of power than you people are winners. Kia samjey Guru bahi.



a humble request ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

Arsalan said:


> No A100 MBRL, No Ghauri series missiles (further backs the suggestion that these have been phased out and same role is taken care of by Shaheen series), no Shaheen 3 missile no SPADA missile system. The over crafts were mounted on trucks, the UAVs carried by jeeps (mostly)
> 
> So many things are missing this year but at least we got the 23 march parade back so congratulation. I hope it will continue now and we will see it next year as well, may be better!




this time all investment on the development of venue rather thn parade but again Whata Show!


----------



## syedali73

HRK said:


> a humble request ...
> 
> View attachment 206125


Seriously, is there any thread that is free of filth? don't you think it is getting out of control now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Stealth said:


> this time all investment on the development of venue rather thn parade but again Whata Show!


Yes although A-100 was there still good show although we didn't showed all weapons and go read Indian reactions on there defence forums


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

syedali73 said:


> Seriously, is there any thread that is free of filth? don't you think it is getting out of control now?



Let the hundred flowers bloom .... but keep trimming the garden too keep it in order

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Waffen SS

Irfan Baloch said:


> both present Pakistani state and the government . their presence was mandatory. its not the personality but the title which is important in such occasions. the military saluted the positions they held.


These positions are a farce. The whole world knows who runs the show in Pakistan.

At least, we should be honest enough and have a parade without these two positions/titles. Both these titles cannot even order a freaking 2nd lieutenant to provide them a glass of water, let alone commanding the generals.

The parade was a farce because the powerful military were saluting their puppets. Both the PM and President did not seem interested in anything. It seemed as if they were brought here on gun point by the 111 brigade.

The PM and President looked like some parents who were forced by their influential and powerful children to visit the zoo. The children were happy to see the mechanical animals (weapons) while the parents had no choice but to put up with it.


----------



## skybolt

I dont know either its a related Video or not but still sharing (72nd Pakistan Day).... 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=769591353136312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## runa moosani

ملک میں فساد اور انتشار پھییلانے والوں کے علاوہ تمام پاکستانیوں کو یوم پاکستان مبارک.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Waffen SS said:


> These positions are a farce. The whole world knows who runs the show in Pakistan.
> 
> At least, we should be honest enough and have a parade without these two positions/titles. Both these titles cannot even order a freaking 2nd lieutenant to provide them a glass of water, let alone commanding the generals.
> 
> *The parade was a farce because the powerful military were saluting their puppets. Both the PM and President did not seem interested in anything. It seemed as if they were brought here on gun point by the 111 brigade*.
> 
> The PM and President looked like some parents who were forced by their influential and powerful children to visit the zoo. The children were happy to see the mechanical animals (weapons) while the parents had no choice but to put up with it.


LMAO



on serious note, notice the officers in red behind the president and the PM everywhere official, they DO fetch a glass of water and open the car door for them and carry their brief cases.

your post wins the best grumpy old git post of the week.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

I completely agree with Waffen SS, the President and PM were looking uninterested and grumpy, at least put up a good face FFS.

Talk with the people around you, show some interest.

Mamnoon Hussain 'takallufan' apnay pait par hath rakh raha tha and Nawaz Sharif was constantly looking out for the time jaisi bachi kay sath date ho us ki. Pathetic body language.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Waffen SS

Jango said:


> I completely agree with Waffen SS, the President and PM were looking uninterested and grumpy, at least put up a good face FFS.
> 
> Talk with the people around you, show some interest.
> 
> Mamnoon Hussain 'takallufan' apnay pait par hath rakh raha tha and Nawaz Sharif was constantly looking out for the time jaisi bachi kay sath date ho us ki. Pathetic body language.



It doesn't matter what weapons are on display, what mattered most was the display of grace and dignity by the civilian and military leadership, which was utterly deficient.

A military parade is all about symbolism and pride. What symbols did we portray?; a pathetic, weak and uninterested PM and confused President.


----------



## Zarvan

Al-Khalid shown in Parade


----------



## syedali73

Jango said:


> I completely agree with Waffen SS, the President and PM were looking uninterested and grumpy, at least put up a good face FFS.
> 
> Talk with the people around you, show some interest.
> 
> Mamnoon Hussain 'takallufan' apnay pait par hath rakh raha tha and Nawaz Sharif was constantly looking out for the time jaisi bachi kay sath date ho us ki. Pathetic body language.


Because their interests lay elsewhere; how to rob the country, how to make every city have metro so the steel casted in their foundries could be sold, how to launder the money and smuggle it out of the country, how to protect the killers of Model town, how to make their subordinates divorce their wives so they could marry them (only to divorce them later), how to pacify Zardari, and the list goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Al Khalid shown in Parade




Is this Al-Khalid 1 
@Manticore @Stealth @Horus @skybolt @Umair Nawaz @fatman17 @Rashid Mahmood @waz


----------



## Manticore

Jango said:


> I completely agree with Waffen SS, the President and PM were looking uninterested and grumpy, at least put up a good face FFS.
> 
> Talk with the people around you, show some interest.
> 
> Mamnoon Hussain 'takallufan' apnay pait par hath rakh raha tha and Nawaz Sharif was constantly looking out for the time jaisi bachi kay sath date ho us ki. Pathetic body language.


dont remember a defence minister standing with the PM before-- the minister was standing while leaning on iron grill---- not dignified at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Manticore said:


> dont remember a defence minister standing with the PM before-- the minister was standing while leaning on iron grill---- not dignified at all



And he was wearing a suit...didn't somebody tell him the dress code?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

Diplomats and foreign media would have definitely noticed the body language of the two civilians on the stage.

The military should realize that they can't hide the fact that the PM and President are farcical positions in Pakistan. I blame the military for this pathetic display. Both of them shouldn't have been here in the first place.

Why bother someone who is neither in control nor interested? Just leave them alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

F.O.X said:


> Today I realised that our president does not even know how to stand in a ceremony, & our PM was more worried about time then what was going around him. that I would say is more pathetic than PTV 220p broadcast & the Street Vendor Presenters .
> 
> Went with so much hope, so disappointed.
> 
> Loved the Air Show...


Khawaja Asif was standing as If he was waiting for Kashmala to pick her up for a date

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF

‎Man Jan Bazzam ‬

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Waffen SS

Sage said:


> Khawaja Asif was standing as If he was waiting for Kashmala to pick her up for a date


To aur kia karta defense minister. Don't you know that this ministry is just a farce. You can't blame him for being uninterested in the parade when he has no control over the military.


----------



## Sage

Waffen SS said:


> To aur kia karta defense minister. Don't you know that this ministry is just a farce. You can't blame him for being uninterested in the parade when he has no control over the military.


Why would someone give control of the military to Khawaja Sar'a ?



Jango said:


> I completely agree with Waffen SS, the President and PM were looking uninterested and grumpy, at least put up a good face FFS.
> 
> Talk with the people around you, show some interest.
> 
> Mamnoon Hussain 'takallufan' apnay pait par hath rakh raha tha and Nawaz Sharif was constantly looking out for the time jaisi bachi kay sath date ho us ki. Pathetic body language.


After eating double omelette, a large glass of lassi, and Payea for the breakfast, I think it was amazing for the NS to stand at least on the stage ... He put a grumpy face because he had been holding his gasssssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

Sage said:


> Why would someone give control of the military to Khawaja Sar'a ?


Fine; but then don't force him to come to the parade. That's my point; the military should conduct this parade on its own. When we all know that civilians are meaningless for them, why do they bother bringing civilians to the parade.


----------



## Sine Nomine

NS was reciting something.......


----------



## Screambowl

wasn't Chinese president invited as the honorary chief guest?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=890295594342381


----------



## Windjammer

*Here's a better quality video of the Cockpit view. *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152590783102030


----------



## Waffen SS

Sage said:


> He put a grumpy face because he had been holding his gasssssssss


He could have released that gas into the face of Raheel Shareef who was standing behind him. At least, that would have been some revenge.







Military Parade?? You call this a parade?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sinnerman108

Waffen SS said:


> He could have released that gas into the face of Raheel Shareef who was standing behind him. At least, that would have been some revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military Parade?? You call this a parade?



Revenge of what ?


----------



## Waffen SS

Sinnerman108 said:


> Revenge of what ?


Revenge of taking all his powers and turning him into a puppet. Remember 21st amendment?


----------



## Sinnerman108

Waffen SS said:


> Revenge of taking all his powers and turning him into a puppet. Remember 21st amendment?



Welll .. 

If you find solace in believing that, then so be it.


----------



## Windjammer

In case some of you didn't notice, the Air Chief was flying a Block-52 with CFTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dalit

LonE_WolF said:


> ‎Man Jan Bazzam ‬
> View attachment 206145



This is our pride and our lions. Way to go!


----------



## syedali73

قناص said:


> NS was reciting something.......


_Ram naam japna, paraya mal apnaa! *رام نام جپنا ۔ پرایا مال اپنا*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## furqanusafzai

so the SSG Commandoes were all equipped with M4's... Is it the new standard issued rifle?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zibago

You know its PMLN gov when Punjab,s cultural float includes metro bus


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Viper0011.

Waffen SS said:


> Fine; but then don't force him to come to the parade. That's my point; the military should conduct this parade on its own. When we all know that civilians are meaningless for them, why do they bother bringing civilians to the parade.



You views are silly, totally out of touch with the reality and have no clean understand of how the globe works. The military doesn't run the country, neither it has 1% ability to expand the economy, care for 200 million people, or pay for the shiny 5 series BMW Gen. Shariff got out of, and nor can it pay salaries and all for such a large military.

People like you, need to learn that at the end of the day, the same generals who talk shiit about these civilians, get to salute them. THAT is the bottom line, if there is so much ego involved, they won't salute these guys. But hey......do you want a job and get paid, whether you like the PM or not.....its your call. You can run all things military and take your country back to the shiit hole it was in just until the end of 2013, or you can do your work, complain about the civilians and get paid.

I am glad Gen. Shariff is the commander at this point, he understands all these things and is bringing proper civilian to military conduct in the military. Otherwise, your military's senseless politics, would break Pakistan, take a look at violence by Taliban, MQM and others. All initially supported by the military at some point.

This was a great thing to do in Islamabad today, combined military and civilian leadership in one place, and they announced multiple times to stand up and salute the PM and the President (upon ingress and egress), along with the Flag and Anthem of Pakistan. This is the military putting in the State Symbols and their associated honor and respect. For which, Gen. Shariff should be given proper credit. His tolerance, hunger to build a better Pakistan and a running system, will be paid off very soon as Pakistan starts to grow as a result of the civilian government's policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Windjammer said:


>


Why stealth changed to battlespace?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## flamer84

Armstrong said:


> @SvenSvensonov @Nihonjin1051 @KAL-EL @jhungary @Víðarr @Chinese-Dragon @flamer84 @levina @scorpionx - After watching today's military parade to all my American, Chinese, Russian, Romanian, Indian and Japanese friends I'm like :
> 
> View attachment 206088




Happy National Day to you dude,and to all Pakistanis.May you overcome today's difficulties and prosper in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer

*Another good piece of news.....just hope it's true.
@Irfan Baloch*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

skybolt said:


>


Yar kachra commentary yaad a gaye fazool commentators ki


----------



## Roybot

Such a majestic parade, shame about the venue though? A parade like this deserves an iconic venue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

fakhre mirpur said:


> You know its PMLN gov when Punjab,s cultural float includes metro bus


Can you post a pic? Was there a metro on the cultural float?

Son of a b..........Ganja


----------



## Zibago

Waffen SS said:


> Can you post a pic? Was there a metro on the cultural float?
> 
> Son of a b..........Ganja


Well i saw it on tv
Go through the horrible commentary again during the float show


----------



## Viper0011.

Waffen SS said:


> Fine; but then don't force him to come to the parade. That's my point; the military should conduct this parade on its own. *When we all know that civilians are meaningless for them*, why do they bother bringing civilians to the parade.



 "*When we all know that civilians are meaningless for them" *

Really? Are you going to write Gen. Shariff's pay check, or for that matter, half a million strong army's payecheck? Or bring in super expensive -16's or other expensive weapons? or grow the country's economy by taking your tanks to businesses and "forcing" them to increase the GDP???? 

Its very obvious where the priorities lie. What would you do for half a million soliders who don't have working tanks, or weapons or jets??? ALL THAT comes from your very beloved government. Had it been on the military, Altaf (who enjoyed unconditional support from the military, would still be killing hundreds, same goes for the talibans). You think FATA operation would take place if the civilian government didn't back the operation up with billions promised to provide as need be?

Some people to drop the military grade hashish and think like a country, where government and the military work together for one cause, to turn the country into a greater power and the economy than it is today, or was.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

Waffen SS said:


> Can you post a pic? Was there a metro on the cultural float?
> 
> Son of a b..........Ganja



What did the KPK float include? A bunch of baboons doing a sit in???? Or the float was running a video recording showing blatant, disrespectful attack on the flag of Pakistan by attacking and assaulting its parliament by youngsters high on dope??? and innocents getting killed because your very own IK, really needed a marriage to keep his head together, than really trying to be a half-azz politician???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Roybot said:


> Such a majestic parade, shame about the venue though? A parade like this deserves an iconic venue!


Due to construction of Metro bus using the old route was not possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Windjammer said:


> In case some of you didn't notice, the Air Chief was flying a Block-52 with CFTs.



whats that red scarf type thing
the COAF is wearing ?


----------



## Zibago

Viper0011. said:


> "*When we all know that civilians are meaningless for them" *
> 
> Really? Are you going to write Gen. Shariff's pay check, or for that matter, half a million strong army's payecheck? Or bring in super expensive -16's or other expensive weapons? or grow the country's economy by taking your tanks to businesses and "forcing" them to increase the GDP????
> 
> Its very obvious where the priorities lie. What would you do for half a million soliders who don't have working tanks, or weapons or jets??? ALL THAT comes from your very beloved government. Had it been on the military, Altaf (who enjoyed unconditional support from the military, would still be killing hundreds, same goes for the talibans). You think FATA operation would take place if the civilian government didn't back the operation up with billions promised to provide as need be?
> 
> Some people to drop the military grade hashish and think like a country, where government and the military work together for one cause, to turn the country into a greater power and the economy than it is today, or was.


Dont feed the troll


----------



## Waffen SS

Viper0011. said:


> What did the KPK float include? A bunch of baboons doing a sit in???? Or the float was running a video recording showing blatant, disrespectful attack on the flag of Pakistan by attacking and assaulting its parliament by youngsters high on dope??? and innocents getting killed because your very own IK, really needed a marriage to keep his head together, than really trying to be a half-azz politician???


Hey dude, I am no fan of Idiot Khan. I support MQM.


----------



## skybolt

Roybot said:


> Such a majestic parade, shame about the venue though? A parade like this deserves an iconic venue!


Venue is Good for us .... 
so please dont bother

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

Waffen SS said:


> Hey dude, I am no fan of Idiot Khan. I support MQM.


Bhai bori na bhejna







Viper0011. said:


> What did the KPK float include? A bunch of baboons doing a sit in???? Or the float was running a video recording showing blatant, disrespectful attack on the flag of Pakistan by attacking and assaulting its parliament by youngsters high on dope??? and innocents getting killed because your very own IK, really needed a marriage to keep his head together, than really trying to be a half-azz politician???


Supreme court attack yaad hay?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zibago

Viper0011. said:


> What did the KPK float include? A bunch of baboons doing a sit in???? Or the float was running a video recording showing blatant, disrespectful attack on the flag of Pakistan by attacking and assaulting its parliament by youngsters high on dope??? and innocents getting killed because your very own IK, really needed a marriage to keep his head together, than really trying to be a half-azz politician???


Metro bus is not a cultural asset of Punjab


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Side-Winder

I had a friend in that Nursing Cadets Contingent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Side-Winder said:


> I had a friend in that Nursing Cadets Contingent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Landing Time*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Waffen SS said:


> The SRBM Nasr, which makes no sense. Why would you have a nuclear missile with a range of 70 km?
> 
> This system shouldn't be in the parade. It's a worthless stupid weapon.



Why waste Shaheen Ghauri Abdalii when we have 70 km range missile NAsr and there are many Indian cities which are just 60 70 km away from Pakistan Border genius

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Muhammad Omar said:


> Why waste Shaheen Ghauri Abdalii when we have 70 km range missile NAsr and there are many Indian cities which are just 60 70 km away from Pakistan Border genius


hey genius do u have idea about the radiationthat is genrated after a neuk explosion well take that into account aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Muhammad Omar said:


> Why waste Shaheen Ghauri Abdalii when we have 70 km range missile NAsr and there are many Indian cities which are just 60 70 km away from Pakistan Border genius


So u wanna drop a nuke 60 km from ur own border !!


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GURU DUTT said:


> hey genius do u have idea about the radiationthat is genrated after a neuk explosion well take that into account aswell



there isn't going to be a nuclear war in the start nuclear is the last option sir g


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

All Pakistan armed forces are deserve to say is....Well Done, Excellent job they have done.
The parade was organized after 7 year gap so there is no need to expand your wish list, in every next parade it will turn to better & better.

We shouldn't overshadow aims of this day and parade under useless military hardware display expectations when our armed forces are fighting in Tirah, N. Waziristan, Khyber and operation in Karachi. We should promote the idea of 'State' into ourselves and in community following the guide lines of Jinnah, Iqbal & Sir Syed to counter threat we are facing on our borders and within our society. We should support armed forces mission to eliminate terrorism, extremism & radicalism across & within our boundaries and support operations to free people from banditism of so called Islamic & democratic and right struggle parties.

Of course; that is all start from individual initiatives.

Congratulations on Pakistan Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Muhammad Omar said:


> there isn't going to be a nuclear war in the start nuclear is the last option sir g


lolread again dear NASRwas concieved in the first place to be a neuklear missile to neuk advancing indian armoured battle groups inside pakistani terriotorry in retaliation agaonst so called "cold start doctroine" 

but as for NASR we already have some toys owrside ready ...trust me


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GURU DUTT said:


> lolread again dear NASRwas concieved in the first place to be a neuklear missile to neuk advancing indian armoured battle groups inside pakistani terriotorry in retaliation agaonst so called "cold start doctroine"
> 
> but as for NASR we already have some toys owrside ready ...trust me



No i don't trust you ...  well stop this topic it's derailing the thread


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mutakalim

HRK said:


> ..........
> View attachment 206098
> 
> Vote Nawaz da ....


Chitar Nawaz da......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## Side-Winder

B06 said:


>



Please avoid old pics. you're a senior member.. be careful.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Huda

Side-Winder said:


> Please avoid old pics. you're a senior member.. be careful.


Deleted...


----------



## skybolt

*31-Gun Salute In Islamabad, 21-Gun Salute In Provincial Capitals On March 23 *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda




----------



## Devil Soul

23rd March 1979

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul

FLASH BACK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> A-100 was there don't know why it was not shown moving what we didn't showed was new Artillery like SH-1 and Air Defence systems like LY-80 and many more things


i understand that why military wont like to show the two you mentioned that is why i never mentioned that on internet in the first place


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

BBC News - Pakistan holds first national day parade for seven years


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SecularNationalist

Awesome show and it shows how well prepared we are against any aggression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Devil Soul

14 Meters Long Flag in Embassy of Pakistan, Kuwait, on occasion of National Day of Pakistan.Thanks Mr.Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Devil Soul said:


>



LMAO Awesome bro.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

skybolt said:


>



Mean looking Nasr battery. This will strike fear in the hearts of many enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Devil Soul said:


>


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt




----------



## SBD-3

Forward fixed fins on missiles. What could these be there for? Plus doesn't seem to have electro optical unit in nose as well (which some sources originally claimed)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skybolt

Devil Soul said:


> 14 Meters Long Flag in Embassy of Pakistan on occasion of National Day of Pakistan.Thanks Mr.Shahzad


in which country ??


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Devil Soul

skybolt said:


> in which country ??


Kuwait


----------



## ZeusMK

bhaioon i was asleep with 101 fever...
koi link dedo parade ka HD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688808324564688





Pakistan's first Block-2 JF-17 ready to be handed over to PAF.
The jet made first test flight on Feb 9th and now being prepared for active service.
PAF has already begun Block-3 Design and a New Powerful AESA Radar is confirmed. (IHS Janes)






can someone confirm this news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

skybolt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688808324564688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's first Block-2 JF-17 ready to be handed over to PAF.
> The jet made first test flight on Feb 9th and now being prepared for active service.
> PAF has already begun Block-3 Design and a New Powerful AESA Radar is confirmed. (IHS Janes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone confirm this news...


It's been days perhaps you didn't follow. Alan Warnes reported in Flight Global


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sherdils 

Pull Up 
Pull Up 
Pull Up 
Nowww...!!!



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

23 March 2015





Asif Durrani, Pakistan Ambassador to UAE, hoisting the national flag to mark the 75th Pakistan Resolution Day at Pakistan Embassy, Abu Dhabi on Monday, March 23, 2015.






Tanyar Khawaja, President, Pakistan Business Council, Zahid Tirmzi, Vice President, Pakistan Association of Dubai and Consul General Javed Jalil Khattak of Pakistan during the Cake Cutting Ceremony for the Pakistan Day 2015 at the Pakistan Consulate in Dubai on Monday, March 23, 2015.


Pakistan shows patriotic dedication on National Day

*Pakistani community member around the world were called upon to strive for a further politically, economically and socially strong Pakistan. *

Pakistan in its 68 years existence has been facing numerous challenges and measured up each one with resilience and resolve, said Ambassador Asif Durrani on the occasion to mark the country’s 75 National Day anniversary.

The founders of Pakistan made a declaration to create Muslim state carved-out of Indian Sub-Continent, which finally achieved 68 years ago when Pakistan appeared in the world map as a new state.

Pakistan’s Ambassador to the UAE, Asif Durrani, after unfurling the national flag at the embassy premises on Monday to mark the 75th National Day, said was and is able to face any kind of challenges and making progress politically and economically.

The day on Monday began with flag-hoisting ceremonies at the Embassy in Abu Dhabi, Consulate General in Dubai, community associations and schools across the UAE with national zeal and fervor. During the ceremony, National Day speeches of the President and Prime Minister of the country were also read out.

The main ceremony was at the Embassy in Abu Dhabi, where Ambassador Durrani gave an emotional speech calling for unified resolve by Pakistani community members around the world to strive for a further politically, economically and socially strong Pakistan.

The ceremony was attended a large number of Pakistani community members, particularly school children in colourful traditional attires, depicting the life-style of all the provinces and regions of the country.

Children from different schools from Abu Dhabi, including those Christian community schools, began the ceremony with the recitation of national anthem and songs with messages that Pakistan was a citadel for multi-culture, multi-lingual and multi-religion souls living in peace despite of terrorist attacks by some groups with their agendas to disturb the peaceful atmosphere.

“Pakistan was both our identity and destiny. In its 68 years, Pakistani nation had witnessed many challenges and measured up to each one with resilience and resolve,” said Durrani.

In this context, he also mentioned the success of the ongoing operation Zarb-e-Azb in the light of the latest terrorist attack on a Peshawar school.

Recalling the historic struggle of the Muslims of South Asia for a separate homeland under the leadership of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, he urged the community to play their role with dedication and commitment to make Pakistan a stronger and prosperous country.

The ambassador also referred to historical and bilateral relations with the UAE, and said he was satisfied over the existing level of bilateral relations. “Under the present leadership of both countries, the relations will keep on further strengthening,” he said.

In Dubai, a similar ceremony was held at Pakistan Consulate General, where Consul General Javed Jalil Khattak hoisted the Pakistan national flag starting with recitation verses from Holy Quran and national anthem.

The ceremony was held at the consulate premises attended by a large number of local community members and those from neighbouring emirates.

Kattak also read out the messages of the President and Prime Minister of the country and recalled the sacrifices that led to the creation of a Muslim state, Pakistan.

“The founders of Pakistan led by Mohammed Ali Jinnah, the founding father of the nation, envisioned a country where Muslims could lead their lives according to their own values and traditions, while the non-Muslims would also be free to practice their own religion,” he told the audience.

Kattak als stressed upon forging unity among the rank and file of the Pakistani community.

He extended his warmest felicitations to the Pakistani community residing in the Emirates and urged the community to work tirelessly for the progress and development of UAE and Pakistan and abide by local norms under all circumstances.

Elsewhere in the country, Pakistani community organizations and schools organized similar functions, including lectures and cultural shows.

Pakistan shows patriotic dedication on National Day - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Was F16 flying demo was with CFT ?


----------



## Mutakalim

SBD-3 said:


> Forward fixed fins on missiles. What could these be there for? Plus doesn't seem to have electro optical unit in nose as well (which some sources originally claimed)


Another thing is the dia of nose cone. Really impressed to see miniaturization of atomic Warhead.


----------



## Mrc

skybolt said:


>




Which SAM is this??


----------



## Mutakalim

Mrc said:


> Which SAM is this??


FM-90
Short range surface to air missile


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mrc said:


> Which SAM is this??



FM-90


----------



## IrbiS

Bratva said:


> Was F16 flying demo was with CFT ?


Yes Marshall was flying with CFTs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Bratva said:


> Was F16 flying demo was with CFT ?


No, Just the lead in F-16 was a Block-52 with CFTs, the demo aircraft was a MLU toy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

genmirajborgza786 said:


> Salaam
> Sir were you in the jeep standing with Army & Air force officer , I think the commentator said Rashid Mehmood from naval aviation who served in PNS babur



No Bro. I'm retired.
I was part of the Parade in 2002.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

@Windjammer Why it looked that in demo of JF-17 pilot was holding back the plane and not taking it to full potential or its engine is underpowered?? whereas in demo of F-16 it looked like a F-1 car is unleashed to show its potential.


----------



## tahir195

Lag tao yahi raha hai Bhanjy ki shakal se

Ya phir naashtay me Nihari zyada khaa li aur ab Bait Ul Khala jana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No Bro. I'm retired.
> I was part of the Parade in 2002.



I thought you were General Rashid Mahmood.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shaheenmissile

SBD-3 said:


> Forward fixed fins on missiles. What could these be there for? Plus doesn't seem to have electro optical unit in nose as well (which some sources originally claimed)


these are not fixed fins.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Jaanbaz said:


> I thought you were General Rashid Mahmood.



However, the PAF Gp Captain in the jeep was my course mate.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaanbaz

Rashid Mahmood said:


> However, the PAF Gp Captain in the jeep was my course mate.....



Cool. 

I'm waiting for someone to upload the Parade on you tube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shoaib Rathore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## runa moosani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Basel said:


> @Windjammer Why it looked that in demo of JF-17 pilot was holding back the plane and not taking it to full potential or its engine is underpowered?? whereas in demo of F-16 it looked like a F-1 car is unleashed to show its potential.


Albeit i haven't seen the demo by both aircrafts yet (Had to leave early for work) They are both breed apart, remember the F-16 has been around for over 40 years and it's a well tried and tested machine , despite the commentator claiming, unlike the F-16, the JF-17 is not a Mach-2 aircraft, so you will notice difference in brute power between them. ONOH, For it's mission requirements, JF-17 is proving to be a potent platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

nice pictures.. 
some are wow.. some are ok ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Windjammer said:


>


From where did you get this pic ?


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> Albeit i haven't seen the demo by both aircrafts yet (Had to leave early for work) They are both breed apart, remember the F-16 has been around for over 40 years and it's a well tried and tested machine , despite the commentator claiming, unlike the F-16, the JF-17 is not a Mach-2 aircraft, so you will notice difference in brute power between them. ONOH, For it's mission requirements, JF-17 is proving to be a potent platform.


Do pilots hesitate a little due to it Baraye Naam FBW which are just 2 limiters, when taking in note that they've already mastered the best handling plane ( 1 of a few ) with almost carefree handling? You have too and please no diplomatic answer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

@Stealth

Did you took HD pic of this vehicle ?


----------



## Bilal587

Sir please someone can find me f-16 video


----------



## IrbiS

Complete Video - Jew TV


----------



## Shotgunner51

Happy Birthday to the country of Pakistan!
Congrats bros!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

By the way yes we didn't showed many weapons but A-100 was at the venue why it was not paraded in front of stage two A-100 were there


----------



## Bilal587

IrbiS said:


> Complete Video - Jew TV



Its not full Jew TV ki bhi baty jti ha


----------



## IrbiS

Shotgunner51 said:


> Happy Birthday to the country of Pakistan!
> Congrats bros!


Happy Birthday is 14 August


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> So u wanna drop a nuke 60 km from ur own border !!



tum ko to dubain gye sanam, khud ko bhi le doobain gye


----------



## mona malik




----------



## IrbiS

Bilal587 said:


> Its not full Jew TV ki bhi baty jti ha


Didn't watch whether it's full or not, took link from zemtv


----------



## Basel

why Pakistan don't invite PLAAF aerobatic team which fly J-10s??


----------



## Shotgunner51

IrbiS said:


> Happy Birthday is 14 August



Oh alright, congrats anyway!
Will send birthday greeting on 14th August then!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Legionaire

Is there any HD versions of the parade on YouTube at all? All the channels were not full HD when I saw them.


----------



## SBD-3

skybolt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688808324564688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's first Block-2 JF-17 ready to be handed over to PAF.
> The jet made first test flight on Feb 9th and now being prepared for active service.
> PAF has already begun Block-3 Design and a New Powerful AESA Radar is confirmed. (IHS Janes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone confirm this news...


As per available information PAF was finalizing the specifications (preliminary step in the project) then would come the RFP,the proposal, then prototyping,the testing,the operational evaluation, then SBP, then full scale production. Now you can have a fair guess when we can see a block III for real.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Shotgunner51 said:


> Happy Birthday to the country of Pakistan!
> Congrats bros!


Thank You very much, appriciated

btw our Birthday is on 14 August, this is the birthday of when Pakistan became a republic


----------



## Jaanbaz

runa moosani said:


>



Finally I can watch the full parade. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Jf Thunder said:


> Thank You very much, appriciated
> 
> btw our Birthday is on 14 August, this is the birthday of when Pakistan became a republic



You are welcome bro!

My bad, to be exact it should be 14 August 1947, I will send you guys birthday cakes then!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

Punjab Police in Liberty Chowk Lahore parade...


----------



## Jf Thunder

Shotgunner51 said:


> You are welcome bro!
> 
> My bad, to be exact it should be 14 August 1947, I will send you guys birthday cakes then!


i will be waiting :p for the cakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Jf Thunder said:


> this is the birthday of when Pakistan became a republic


Pakistan became a republic on 23 March 1940 when there was no Pakistan, that's new


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

IrbiS said:


> Pakistan became a republic on 23 March 1940 when there was no Pakistan, that's new


constituitions of 1956,1962 and 1973 were accepted of 23rd march


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> By the way yes we didn't showed many weapons but A-100 was at the venue why it was not paraded in front of stage two A-100 were there



Yupe they didn't took part in parade just wonder why... that would have been 1 of the awesome part


----------



## IrbiS

Dr. Stranglove said:


> constituitions of 1956,1962 and 1973 were accepted of 23rd march


But we're taking 56 as starter it's about 40's thing with this added significance


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yupe they didn't took part in parade just wonder why... that would have been 1 of the awesome part


They took part the Sh***y cameraman was showing buthi of PM when it was passing the parade avenue.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rafay Jamil said:


> They took part the Sh***y cameraman was showing buthi of PM when it was passing the parade avenue.



Man seriously the cameraman today ruined most part of the Parade


----------



## truthseeker2010

full video of ACM,

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rockstar08

my University has no shame , even today they were open , and i have to miss all parade because of 2 consecutive classes of 6 hours ... 
i missed everything ...

and now even pics are not so good ...
@Stealth bhai kahan hai app ?? 

where are pics of Tanks , APC's , Missiles carriers , heli , and others ...
aur ap se ek request ki thi Stealth bhai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

IrbiS said:


> Pakistan became a republic on 23 March 1940 when there was no Pakistan, that's new


23 March 1956
we celebrate Republic day as well as Pakistan day


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



A selam 
new or upgraded in france ?



Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 206242
> View attachment 206243
> View attachment 206244
> View attachment 206245
> View attachment 206246
> View attachment 206247
> View attachment 206248
> View attachment 206249



good to see that the Bells have now board guns on both door-sides !


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


>




SSG first time on a parade with M-4, may be we have buy them now in large numbers !



LonE_WolF said:


> View attachment 206330
> View attachment 206324
> View attachment 206325
> View attachment 206327



nice to see upgraded TOW-missile launchers !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Ulla said:


> A selam
> new or upgraded in france ?
> 
> 
> 
> good to see that the Bells have now board guns on both door-sides !


FM-90/HQ-7 Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

-notice the extra-plus ARMOUR on the M-113 Al-Thala and the the little turret on the M-113, good worke !



- nice to see upgraded TOW-missile launchers !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> Begum....kaun siii teriii begum ?
> 
> Hum tou yeh sooch raheiii theii keh tootaa hovaa dil kabhi dobaraa nahin joreiii ga !
> 
> But congratulations !
> 
> Parr abb yeh apniii tharkiyaan chooor do bhai....warnaa Bhabi keh kehnei par unnn ke PDF waleiii subbb brother-in-laws tujhee seedhaa kar deiiin geiii !



Pata kaunsi begum, hogi tab dekhun ga. Par usko basant se zaroor nafrat hogi.



rockstar08 said:


> my University has no shame , even today they were open , and i have to miss all parade because of 2 consecutive classes of 6 hours ...
> i missed everything ...
> 
> and now even pics are not so good ...
> @Stealth bhai kahan hai app ??
> 
> where are pics of Tanks , APC's , Missiles carriers , heli , and others ...
> aur ap se ek request ki thi Stealth bhai ?


Is it FAST by any chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Why is Khawja Sra on stage?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## me_itsme

So there was no Chinese contingent?


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Path-Finder said:


> Why is Khawja Sra on stage?


He is Minister for Defence Production


----------



## VelocuR

Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags? 

- first flag on the top
- second flag on the bottom
- third flag on the door of truck






Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough. 


Two flags, sheesh.


----------



## Sinnerman108

VelocuR said:


> Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags?
> 
> - first flag on the top
> - second flag on the bottom
> - third flag on the door of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough.
> 
> 
> Two flags, sheesh.



Missile flies away .. with our flag.

The truck shall not feel lonely without the flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sage

VelocuR said:


> Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags?
> 
> - first flag on the top
> - second flag on the bottom
> - third flag on the door of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough.
> 
> 
> Two flags, sheesh.


You forgot to count the flags on the other side as well ....


----------



## CHI RULES

VelocuR said:


> Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags?
> 
> - first flag on the top
> - second flag on the bottom
> - third flag on the door of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough.
> 
> 
> Two flags, sheesh.


One flag on missile and one on carrier


----------



## VelocuR

Wow, 6 flags. Lol, I forgot about that other sides. 

@Sinnerman108 , yes you talk about Shaheen II truck, that's fine to me. What do you think of Nasr truck too much flags symbols?


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

VelocuR said:


> Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags?
> 
> - first flag on the top
> - second flag on the bottom
> - third flag on the door of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough.
> 
> 
> Two flags, sheesh.





Sinnerman108 said:


> Missile flies away .. with our flag.
> 
> The truck shall not feel lonely without the flag.





Sage said:


> You forgot to count the flags on the other side as well ....





CHI RULES said:


> One flag on missile and one on carrier



Also Count the flag in the hearts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Do any one know abt retelecast of parrade as due to load shedding I lost most of paarade


----------



## Sinnerman108

VelocuR said:


> Wow, 6 flags. Lol, I forgot about that other sides.
> 
> @Sinnerman108 , yes you talk about Shaheen II truck, that's fine to me. What do you think of Nasr truck too much flags symbols?



truck separate .. missile launcher separate.

7 years ke baad mooqa mila.

Gen saab ne bola.. koi jagah reh na jaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

The flag in heart is the reason that nation and country facing so many enemies and not become Syria or Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Track

Just had to make this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Sinnerman108 said:


> truck separate .. missile launcher separate.
> 
> 7 years ke baad mooqa mila.
> 
> Gen saab ne bola.. koi jagah reh na jaye.



Alright, bro. Get your points.


------------------------------------

Anyone has great new picture long lines of Al-Khalid tanks rolling??

Love this perfect picture!


----------



## Assange

Nice...

But still some marching contingents disappointed me...I was expecting picture perfect choreography like what Indians do every year...

But still after seven long years..nice to see again...

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JonAsad

VelocuR said:


> Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags?
> 
> - first flag on the top
> - second flag on the bottom
> - third flag on the door of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough.
> 
> 
> Two flags, sheesh.



I totally agree with you-
Nasr naam hi kafi hai-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Windjammer said:


> *There you go guys, view from inside the Air Chief's lead F-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642842952484491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was ohsum.


----------



## rockstar08

Oscar said:


> Pata kaunsi begum, hogi tab dekhun ga. Par usko basant se zaroor nafrat hogi.
> 
> 
> Is it FAST by any chance.



fast , like fasting ??  
not really ?



engineer saad said:


> That was ohsum.



phr maza aya ?? ..

hum tu class mai bethe parhai ker rahe the


----------



## Green Arrow

An impressive Parade. A big salute to our Armed Forces for conducting this show after 7 years. I hope this show will go on now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> Socho abi @DESERT FIGHTER k dil pay kya guzar rahi ho gy.....no solo turk



Instead we had SOLO F-16s and SOLO JF-17 demos... apart from formation performances .. Apart from the God damn sun everything was cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Strange. When did we acquire FM-90 SAM???


----------



## datalibdaz




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IrbiS said:


> What about this




well atleast the SSG guys outside were carrying 50 cals and other cool stuff..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Instead we had SOLO F-16s and SOLO JF-17 demos... apart from formation performances .. Apart from the God damn sun everything was cool.


looking forward for yr pictures.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> looking forward for yr pictures.



unfortunately i didnt take any... after ready the "caution" thingy on the passes i left it in the car... foolish stuff.. inside alot of people were takin pic with their cells (atleast at the red enclosure)...



datalibdaz said:


>




The only thing i wasnt expecting with Talhas with additional armoured...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shaheenmissile

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> unfortunately i didnt take any... after ready the "caution" thingy on the passes i left it in the car... foolish stuff.. inside alot of people were takin pic with their cells (atleast at the red enclosure)...


you poor law abiding citizen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> unfortunately i didnt take any... after ready the "caution" thingy on the passes i left it in the car... foolish stuff.. inside alot of people were takin pic with their cells (atleast at the red enclosure)...


sohnio, army family sy ho or phir b darty ho.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> sohnio, army family sy ho or phir b darty ho.......



bas yara... chawal waj gai thi... but bc.... garmi nay g... mar di yaar aj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

no *Ghauri* means
that may be we with draw them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> bas yara... chawal waj gai thi... but bc.... garmi nay g... mar di yaar aj.


yaar i missed akash today, if he was alive he would have been in that SSG dasta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> just a thought that I cant brush away
> 
> if terrorists want to disrupt the parade and steal the limelight then they can do the following
> 
> targeted places can be check posts, group of people at the ceremony or elsewhere
> place of worship or national importance
> 
> sneak into the celebration and cause mass casualties in the guise of army uniforms
> approach large group of people in police uniform
> sneak into people under the guise of medics edhi trust workers
> 
> there is no safeguard against such attack even stopping at the checkposts will result in casualties unless the attackers are all killed inside their vehicles. only prevention is raids on their in transit places where they are making final preparations inside sipah sahabh mosques or madrassahs and other sleeper houses.
> 
> 
> if such tragedy does happen then the parade should continue . even if a 12 yer old suicide bomber manages to rush into people and marching soldiers and kills dozens then the casualties should be removed and the parade continue
> 
> this is the spirit of an army and a nation at war and thats how the Britian behaved even after war during the Farnbough airshow there were some fatal crashes on the spectators..
> 
> the show went on
> 
> right now, the terrorists are finalising their plan. if they are going to attack tomorrow then its the fight and race with time. can we catch them before they strike?
> 
> oh if they dont attack tomorrow does it mean "their back is broken?" how many times even Kyani said that and even
> making this claim disgusts me
> 
> the terrorists that have attacked our bases and installations and spilled the blood of the school children without any regard to the consequences are not scared they are just waiting for the right time and people among us are giving them refuge and are their staunch supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Horus@rockstar08 @Stealth
> @Norwegian , @syedali73 , @Leader , @DESERT FIGHTER , @Jazzbot
> @Spring Onion@Jzaib @Pomegranate




Thankfully everything went well... the entire expressway was shut down... with like 3 major checkposts.... and soldies & cops deputed along the entire route....only vehicles with passes and stickers were allowed entry... same thing goes for entry points to the parade ground...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

VelocuR said:


>


shukar ha yaar kisi ny to achi pics upload ki hain.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> yaar i missed akash today, if he was alive he would have been in that SSG dasta.



May Allah rest his soul....


P.S: The GOC SSG Maj Gen Abid also jumped (para) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Umair Nawaz said:


> shukar ha yaar kisi ny to achi pics upload ki hain.



Bhai jaan is thread me chale jao 

My Shot Today Rehersal | Page 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nomi007 said:


> no *Ghauri* means
> that may be we with draw them?



Only saw Babar,Shaheen 2,Nasr


----------



## PakCan

Shoaib Rathore said:


>



Why the different color hats?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> May Allah rest his soul....
> 
> 
> P.S: The GOC SSG Maj Gen Abid also jumped (para) ...


yes i saw it on tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakCan said:


> Why the different color hats?



different corps/arms..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Umair Nawaz said:


> shukar ha yaar kisi ny to achi pics upload ki hain.



is me bhi achi pics hain 

Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 258

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bhai jaan is thread me chale jao
> 
> My Shot Today Rehersal | Page 9


zindabad! allah tujhe dass bachay day or aik b kam ka na niklay!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Umair Nawaz said:


> zindabad! allah tujhe dass bachay day or aik b kam ka na niklay!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

shaheenmissile said:


> BattlespaceX Parade Photography (Copyrighted) | Facebook
> 
> Who is the owner of this Album. Can i post it on my FB page and website? I am guessing the person is a PDF member?



@Stealth is the owner of this page ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

runa moosani said:


>



Seriously? Its the year 2015 and no one in Pakistan can afford a HD camera? I couldn't even tell the colors black from green or white from khaki. 

And what is going on with only ONE vehicle each for all the missiles? Not to mention the fact that Ghauri I & II, Abdali, Ghaznavi, Ra'ad, etc missiles were all missing from the parade. 

Conclusion: Looks like a badly and hurriedly put together hodge-podge parade.

My advice: If you're not gonna do it properly, DON'T do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Oscar said:


> Dahi bhalley wala is making his speech.



That idiot got confused after reviewing the parade... instead of going back to the canopy/podium he started walking the other way...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> fast , like fasting ??
> not really ?
> 
> 
> 
> phr maza aya ?? ..
> 
> hum tu class mai bethe parhai ker rahe the


Why?


----------



## Sneaker

datalibdaz said:


>


What is "supper anti-jamming capability"? (second point in 1. Leading features)


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Why?



university band nai thi


----------



## nomi007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only saw Babar,Shaheen 2,Nasr


its mean may be our focus on shaheen not Ghauri


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

After so much wait,the parade was conducted brilliantly and thankfully without any mishap.@stealth bro kuch aur pics to banti hain ....waiting


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> university band nai thi


 Hamare saath bhi aisa hi hota tha, abb to engineeer bane hue saal ho giya hai.
Abb kese diekho gei?


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Hamare saath bhi aisa hi hota tha, abb to engineeer bane hue saal ho giya hai.
> Abb kese diekho gei?



kia dekhon ga ... apni tu bad luck hi kharab hai 
pehle se hi dukhi the , aur upper se chooti bhi maari gaye


----------



## Sage

And I have one more thing to say  .....JF-17 deserves a better paint scheme rather than dipping it in a box of green paint and making a white crescent and star over it. @ Horus ....push it forward ....we want fresh ideas and fresh colors !


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> kia dekhon ga ... apni tu bad luck hi kharab hai
> pehle se hi dukhi the , aur upper se chooti bhi maari gaye


Kia Maari gaye?


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Kia Maari gaye?



choti bhai 23rd march ki


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> choti bhai 23rd march ki


 Abb kese deikho gei parade, recording wagera mili hai youtube per


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Abb kese deikho gei parade, recording wagera mili hai youtube per



han na , yahi dekhen gay ...
aur kia karen gay ? ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> han na , yahi dekhen gay ...
> aur kia karen gay ? ?


Mili hain videos?


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Mili hain videos?



yahi post keri hai na ... different members ne ..


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yahi post keri hai na ... different members ne ..


Search on youtube.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Search on youtube.



yeah i have seen it 
the parade was really awesome ...
but i still believe its good that someday i can watch the event live


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yeah i have seen it
> the parade was really awesome ...
> but i still believe its good that someday i can watch the event live


I told you it is nothing special, live you cant watch cockpit video of Air chief.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> I told you it is nothing special, live you cant watch cockpit video of Air chief.



hahah yeah but , still to be a part of such event ...


----------



## RAMPAGE

https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n..._=1437722772_094f312c62c819e0a5f4876bbec8bf49


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> hahah yeah but , still to be a part of such event ...


Man SSG troopers.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Man SSG troopers.



yaa i see that , and glad they change the primary weapons ....


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yaa i see that , and glad they change the primary weapons ....


Weapons 
I meant free fall halo jump.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Weapons
> I meant free fall halo jump.



yeah yeah but i was talking about the commando march of SSG ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yeah yeah but i was talking about the commando march of SSG ...


SSW was also participated.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> SSW was also participated.



yep , i saw ... 
but i love the part of Tanks , and APC parade .. along with missiles ..


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> yep , i saw ...
> but i love the part of Tanks , and APC parade .. along with missiles ..


Can you guess these horse breeds? I know but i want to check your knowledge.
@DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Zarvan


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Can you guess these horse breeds? I know but i want to check your knowledge.
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Zarvan
> View attachment 206494



no idea ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> no idea ...


I will share shortly.


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> I will share shortly.



ok ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

RAMPAGE said:


> It is a percheron


 A parade charger of Pakistan army.
Percheron. @rockstar08 
Percheron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> woof baot garmi thi, mjhe to pea cap bhi nae mili.



Should have gotten those umbrellas...

P.S: Were you in the yellow enclosure?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> Akaash was your relative?
> 
> 
> I forwarded umbrella to respected family friend.



where were you sitting?


----------



## Sage

And did anyone notice this cool guy with his new glasses ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Umair Nawaz said:


> Friend, u know him?


CAptain akkash shaheed ssg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> CAptain akkash shaheed ssg


yes, the one in my avatar......how do u know him?


----------



## rockstar08

engineer saad said:


> Meri nazar to ghore per this, mamnoon ki to shakal deikhna gawra nae kia meine



president , president hota hai , Mamnoon oh ya Zardari


----------



## Burhan Wani

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes, the one in my avatar......how do u know him?


Bro he was brave son of our country. I am belong to army family so i know him, he was party commander of my family friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> where were you sitting?



i know @DESERT FIGHTER you missed me there hahahaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> i know @DESERT FIGHTER you missed me there hahahaa



The only thing i enjoyed was the air show...


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The only thing i enjoyed was the air show...



han han tum ne tu tanks buhat dekhe hun gay , hum gareebo se poucho 
jo sirf pics mai hi tanks dekhte hai , but from the pics , i like the Tanks ,APC and missile parade march was best ...
never see a Real F-16 thunder or any fighter


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The only thing i enjoyed was the air show...


I enjoyed ssg paratroopers.
I met GOC after rehearsal, 21 march
boat zoar se shake hand kerta hai


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jango said:


> What the fck is this?
> 
> Like those cheap TV shows where the guy and girl intermix and speak alternately...pathetic!



for the foriegners/dips etc ... i guess...



engineer saad said:


> I enjoyed ssg paratroopers.
> I met GOC after rehearsal, 21 march
> boat zoar se shake hand kerta hai



Nah.. these guys were much cooler:

*SSG,SSN,SSW:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> where were you sitting?


You checked Gen Kiani location?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> for the foriegners/dips etc ... i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.. these guys were much cooler:
> 
> *SSG,SSN,SSW:*
> View attachment 206501
> View attachment 206502
> View attachment 206503
> View attachment 206504
> View attachment 206505


Exactly.When they raised rifles


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

engineer saad said:


> You checked Gen Kiani location?



? I didnt bother.. i was at red enclosure.. 2nd row..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> hazar dafa deiha hai, poochna chah raha tha mager moaka nae mila.


My Best Friend and Classmate Capt. Akash Rabbani Is Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The only thing i enjoyed was the air show...


And the only thing i thoroughly enjoyed were the expressions on face of Mamnoon Hussain...Priceless...!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rahil khan said:


> And the only thing i thoroughly enjoyed were the expressions on face of Mamnoon Hussain...Priceless...!!



what do you expect from a confused "halwai" ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


>



The only guy people applauded was for him.. nobody gave a shit when nawaz n mamloon came..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

Happy Pakistan Day to all my pakistani friends here and the citizens of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## OTTOMAN

this is convincing.


----------



## alibaz

PakCan said:


> Why the different color hats?


This was contingent of lady officers from different arms. Each wearing cap of own arm.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Umair Nawaz said:


> My Best Friend and Classmate Capt. Akash Rabbani Is Shaheed


Are your from bagh ajk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Sage said:


> JF-17 is still smokey



That's the beauty of the RD-93. If the aircraft can't kill you with weapons, enemy pilot dies of lung cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shaheenmissile

Today first time i saw KE-03 Dome rotating. I thought it was electronically steered beam.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> Are your from bagh ajk?


yes


----------



## baqai

syedali73 said:


> To be honest with you, I was a bit surprised to hear him speaking so confidently and effortlessly.



do you know he is a MBA graduate from none other than IBA Karachi?



TankMan said:


> Sherdil Team performance full video:



i so much wanted to fucking kill that commentator


----------



## Green Arrow

My favourite moment was when SSG Commander Maj Gen Abid kissed the flag before giving to the President. Really touching moment indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Sneaker said:


> What is "supper anti-jamming capability"? (second point in 1. Leading features)


Works between 4pm -7pm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viking 63

Can some one please upload the whole video of the parade if available...


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9

>


So the Army Chief is in the centre and the Navy and Airforce one are nearly out of frame.Can we say that this represents the hierarchy of authority.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes


Ok..Most people from Bagh are in Bakery buisiness. Pakistan's best bakeries are run by People from Bagh and every little village in Bagh has best bakery items you cant find in cities.


----------



## NaMaloom

cloud_9 said:


> So the Army Chief is in the centre and the Navy and Airforce one are nearly out of frame.Can we say that this represents the hierarchy of authority.




Or another way to look at it is that the Prime Minister is flanked on both sides by the high command of all arms of the Pakistani forces. Pretty sure you're reading too much in to it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rest of the pics here:

Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 261



cloud_9 said:


> So the Army Chief is in the centre and the Navy and Airforce one are nearly out of frame.Can we say that this represents the hierarchy of authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

NaMaloom said:


> Or another way to look at it is that the Prime Minister is flanked on both sides by the high command of all arms of the Pakistani forces. Pretty sure you're reading too much in to it.


The highest authority is always in the centre and that would be you commander-in-chief of armed forces .


----------



## Donatello

cloud_9 said:


> So the Army Chief is in the centre and the Navy and Airforce one are nearly out of frame.Can we say that this represents the hierarchy of authority.



Air Chief is standing at the end, because he arrived afterwards. He lead the F-16 aerobatics himself, then came from the airbase there, offered the salute to the President and PM, and joined the others.



cloud_9 said:


> The highest authority is always in the centre and that would be you commander-in-chief of armed forces .



Stop making a mountain out of a sand castle........PM and President are standing in front, the chiefs, behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Air Chief (view from cockpit)


----------



## cloud_9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Rest of the pics here:
> 
> Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 261
> 
> 
> View attachment 206702


???



Donatello said:


> Air Chief is standing at the end, because he arrived afterwards. He lead the F-16 aerobatics himself, then came from the airbase there, offered the salute to the President and PM, and joined the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making a mountain out of a sand castle........PM and President are standing in front, the chiefs, behind them.


Well the places are pre assigned for such ceremonial function.I just made an observation,so if you think it's way off...just laugh at it and move on.


----------



## Edevelop

cloud_9 said:


> So the Army Chief is in the centre and the Navy and Airforce one are nearly out of frame.Can we say that this represents the hierarchy of authority.





cloud_9 said:


> The highest authority is always in the centre and that would be you commander-in-chief of armed forces .


----------



## cloud_9

cb4 said:


>


Ok ,So they went to front to see the flypast. Cheers 

Apologise for the previous remark.


----------



## SQ8

cloud_9 said:


> So the Army Chief is in the centre and the Navy and Airforce one are nearly out of frame.Can we say that this represents the hierarchy of authority.


And the President is facing left which means that he does not like the Minister of Defence, who is clapping with his hands above his chest like a little girl which means that he is in fact a closet fabulous homosexual, the air chief is not clapping at all which means he hated that part of display, and the podium has a red cover with white overhangs which indicates tacit government sponsorship for Malboro cigarettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Air Chief (view from cockpit)
> 
> View attachment 206716



 Doesn't look like Air Chief


----------



## cloud_9

Oscar said:


> And the President is facing left which means that he does not like the Minister of Defence, who is clapping with his hands above his chest like a little girl which means that he is in fact a closet fabulous homosexual, the air chief is not clapping at all which means he hated that part of display, and the podium has a red cover with white overhangs which indicates tacit government sponsorship for Malboro cigarettes.


I think I have apologised for my previous comment.So save the sarcasm for some other thread.


----------



## rockstar08

cb4 said:


>



in second pic, the commandos's in red caps , anyone have more pics of these bad boys ? @DESERT FIGHTER @skybolt


----------



## Inception-06

VelocuR said:


> Nice camouflage, why three Pakistan flags painted on Nasr missiles truck? Yes we know it is made in Pakistan but three flags?
> 
> - first flag on the top
> - second flag on the bottom
> - third flag on the door of truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary, I hope someone must change it to just one flag, that's enough.
> 
> 
> Two flags, sheesh.



What bullshit are you writing ? there should be million Pakistani flags, this is just a SHOW for all the Pakistani public and indian haters not for New york times newspaper and PDF-Freaks, so take it easy !



nomi007 said:


> no *Ghauri* means
> that may be we with draw them?



I thought same, not with draw them, but put them in reserve ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

NaMaloom said:


> Seriously? Its the year 2015 and no one in Pakistan can afford a HD camera? I couldn't even tell the colors black from green or white from khaki.
> 
> And what is going on with only ONE vehicle each for all the missiles? Not to mention the fact that Ghauri I & II, Abdali, Ghaznavi, Ra'ad, etc missiles were all missing from the parade.
> 
> Conclusion: Looks like a badly and hurriedly put together hodge-podge parade.
> 
> My advice: If you're not gonna do it properly, DON'T do it.


No this is usual we never show all our weapons


----------



## Zarvan

engineer saad said:


> Can you guess these horse breeds? I know but i want to check your knowledge.
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Zarvan
> View attachment 206494


Either Arab or there is one another can't remember name


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 206511
> 
> 
> View attachment 206513


Bro @fatman17 has said 39 SH-1 out of 90 have arrived in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zarvan said:


> Either Arab or there is one another can't remember name


No brother it is percheron.
Arab horses are very unique and are easy to identify.



Umair Nawaz said:


> yes


I am form azad kashmir, thorarh,tain rawalakot 



shaheenmissile said:


> Ok..Most people from Bagh are in Bakery buisiness. Pakistan's best bakeries are run by People from Bagh and every little village in Bagh has best bakery items you cant find in cities.


 Are you belong to same place?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> in second pic, the commandos's in red caps , anyone have more pics of these bad boys ? @DESERT FIGHTER @skybolt



Nope .. Unless somebody photographed em outside .. Funny one of those guys had a front grip on a 50 cal ..


----------



## Thorough Pro

so bad.



rockstar08 said:


> mamnoon hussain baggi mai betha hai , Ghora bhi souch raha ho ga, is president se zaida izzat tu meri hai


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> Doesn't look like Air Chief



Yeah for an old guy ..
Same goes for GOC SGG and his jump from 9000 FT..

Pretty fit for guys that age.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Pak_Track said:


> Just had to make this:



What hating ?

Engine Kachaa maar raha hai ...

Tuning karwa !


----------



## asad71

In all these posts/reports not a single word about the man who had moved the Lahore Resolution! The Premier of Bengal,Sher e Bangla A K Fazlul Huq, was late arriving. When he reached the venue Jinnah, who would deliver his speeches in English, was already delivering his address. Seeing the tall huge Huq, the Lahorites clamored for Jinnah to let Huq take the mike. Jinnah acceded saying, "When the tiger arrives, the lamb must give way". Huq, who was eloquent in Urdu, Persian and Arabic, beside Bengali and English, then moved the famous Resolution that has come down to be called the Pakistan Resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thorough Pro

Yes! he was a true Pakistani.



asad71 said:


> In all these posts/reports not a single word about the man who had moved the Lahore Resolution! The Premier of Bengal,Sher e Bangla A K Fazlul Huq, was late arriving. When he reached the venue Jinnah, who would deliver his speeches in English, was already delivering his address. Seeing the tall huge Huq, the Lahorites clamored for Jinnah to let Huq take the mike. Jinnah acceded saying, "When the tiger arrives, the lamb must give way". Huq, who was eloquent in Urdu, Persian and Arabic, beside Bengali and English, then moved the famous Resolution that has come down to be called the Pakistan Resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Here is the proof A-100 was at the parade venue but for some reason not paraded in front of the stage @Stealth @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar @Jango @Horus @Dazzler @nair @SpArK @engineer saad and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

asad71 said:


> In all these posts/reports not a single word about the man who had moved the Lahore Resolution! The Premier of Bengal,Sher e Bangla A K Fazlul Huq, was late arriving. When he reached the venue Jinnah, who would deliver his speeches in English, was already delivering his address. Seeing the tall huge Huq, the Lahorites clamored for Jinnah to let Huq take the mike. Jinnah acceded saying, "When the tiger arrives, the lamb must give way". Huq, who was eloquent in Urdu, Persian and Arabic, beside Bengali and English, then moved the famous Resolution that has come down to be called the Pakistan Resolution.



That is because Pakistanis are ashamed to admit that they arent the actual majority who wanted Pakistan in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL that is so hilarious, original stuff. 



Umair Nawaz said:


> zindabad! allah tujhe dass bachay day or aik b kam ka na niklay!!!!!!



for the last few weeks you are totally off-track, like totally pissed-off.



Oscar said:


> That is because Pakistanis are ashamed to admit that they arent the actual majority who wanted Pakistan in the first place.



hey Rapistani, ****-off with your shitty logic.



cloud_9 said:


> The highest authority is always in the centre and that would be you commander-in-chief of armed forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

cloud_9 said:


> The highest authority is always in the centre and that would be you commander-in-chief of armed forces .



If you know anything about military it is in the order of the seniority of the service. Army is the senior most followed by Navy and then Air Force. The joint chief is the symbolic boss of all although he doesn't have any real power.


----------



## baqai

can we complain to ISPR about these announcers? i mean SERIOUSLY? one of the best parade, the radio chatter, the cockpit footage all spoiled by three IDIOTS who should be throat raped with elephant size dildo's *I WANT TO KILL THE FAKE ACCENT BITCH LOOK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Here is the proof A-100 was at the parade venue but for some reason not paraded in front of the stage @Stealth @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar @Jango @Horus @Dazzler @nair @SpArK @engineer saad and others



Actually it was (One of them was) .. With its launchers lowered .. There were 2 of these ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

baqai said:


> can we complain to ISPR about these announcers? i mean SERIOUSLY? one of the best parade, the radio chatter, the cockpit footage all spoiled by three IDIOTS who should be throat raped with elephant size dildo's *I WANT TO KILL THE FAKE ACCENT BITCH LOOK*



Fake accent bitch?  

English was for the foriegn dignitaries .. I doubt the could have understood pure urdu with the poetic stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Celebrating Pak Day in Bradford, England *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SekrutYakhni said:


> The babe in the picture thinking if dahi bahlay will come outta those holezzzzzzz



What ? What are you talking abou?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Pakistan Military Strategic Force (WMD) Command *
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan. :










See the MLRS..

For more... View Pak military multimedia thread!



Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Pakistan Military Strategic Force (WMD) Command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Posted before shaitan Bhai..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

asad71 said:


> In all these posts/reports not a single word about the man who had moved the Lahore Resolution! The Premier of Bengal,Sher e Bangla A K Fazlul Huq, was late arriving. When he reached the venue Jinnah, who would deliver his speeches in English, was already delivering his address. Seeing the tall huge Huq, the Lahorites clamored for Jinnah to let Huq take the mike. Jinnah acceded saying, "When the tiger arrives, the lamb must give way". Huq, who was eloquent in Urdu, Persian and Arabic, beside Bengali and English, then moved the famous Resolution that has come down to be called the Pakistan Resolution.


Not because we forgot him, but because this thread is not the proper venue for discussing his (and many others who were as much involved) contributions with reference to the Lahore resolution (Pakistan resolution was the name given by the Hindu press). As you might have noticed, this thread is about the parade and not about the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sine Nomine

@asad71 we are not hatred filled or taught hatred Haq known as shere bengal is part of Pakistani syllabus,we have never disowned any of our heroes because of his nationality,general public in Pakistan only call names of Mujib not all bengali masses,Pakistan is still home to 3 million Bengali-Pakistanis....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan. :
> 
> View attachment 206806
> View attachment 206808
> 
> 
> 
> See the MLRS..
> 
> For more... View Pak military multimedia thread!
> 
> 
> Posted before shaitan Bhai..lol


Yes I saw them but they were not paraded and I also think I saw Tank is same color in which was our Artillery M-109 but it was also not paraded


----------



## black-hawk_101

How many Muslim countries operate Puma Helicopter versions and How many are there? As There is a good chance for PAA to buy them and upgrade them with the help from EU. Buying from Muslim countries is the most cheapest way for Pakistan and same things should be done on Mi-17s old models as both are best suited for PAA, PAF, Paramilitary and may be PN needs then we should look towards getting those and upgrading them locally.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> No brother it is percheron.
> Arab horses are very unique and are easy to identify.
> 
> 
> I am form azad kashmir, thorarh,tain rawalakot
> 
> 
> Are you belong to same place?


Good grain, im actually from dhirkot, district bagh.



Oscar said:


> That is because Pakistanis are ashamed to admit that they arent the actual majority who wanted Pakistan in the first place.


apka har jaga py rona zaruri ha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

skybolt said:


>



I wish Pakistan will build a single force for Air Defence that will be responsible for Air Defence (Low-Medium-High) Altitude area defence along with Surface defence roles in all the four sides of the country.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Umair Nawaz said:


> Good grain, im actually from dhirkot, district bagh.
> 
> 
> apka har jaga py rona zaruri ha?


Dhirkot a wonderful place, i visited my relatives at saisar,chirhala dhirkot,
It is not so far away from my village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

engineer saad said:


> Dhirkot a wonderful place, i visited my relatives at saisar dhirkot,
> It is not so far away from my village.


stop.....you are living in Azad Kashmir where according to Indian members people live under curfew,live in caves,get light from burning oil lamps and go to madrissha for eduction......lol....bro it will be better that you should post bundle of pics from your area and surrounding and state capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

قناص said:


> stop.....you are living in Azad Kashmir where according to Indian members people live under curfew,live in caves,get light from burning oil lamps and go to madrissha for eduction......lol....bro it will be better that you should post bundle of pics from your area and surrounding and state capital


 in this thread?


----------



## Sine Nomine

engineer saad said:


> in this thread?


of course in separate.....


----------



## Burhan Wani

قناص said:


> of course in separate.....


I already posted bro let me check.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sine Nomine

engineer saad said:


> I already posted bro let me check.


tag some neighbors also.......


----------



## OrionHunter

قناص said:


> stop.....you are living in Azad Kashmir where *according to Indian members people live under curfew,live in caves,get light from burning oil lamps and go to madrissha for eduction.*.....lol...


Really?  That's news to me!


----------



## Battle Axe

black-hawk_101 said:


> I wish Pakistan will build a single force for Air Defense that will be responsible for Air Defence (Low-Medium-High) Altitude area defense along with Surface defense roles in all the four sides of the country.



The idea was floated for the first time during Zia's time and the again with Aslam Beg at the top when in 1989 finally it was separated from Arty. The reason for not devolving AD into a separate arm are mostly political ones including creation of a parallel ground force (mil) and mistrust among PAF and PA which has yet to be truly sorted out.

Now, given the future threat evolution, I totally agree to what you say and further recommend placing all AD resources under JSHQ or if not all of them, at least all non-SP systems should be transferred to them but this calls for a lot of budging from COAS and CAS plus difficulty of separating all assets as some AD elements must stay with respective forces e.g. def of air bases, ships and AC assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> Dhirkot a wonderful place, i visited my relatives at saisar,chirhala dhirkot,
> It is not so far away from my village.


yes thats true, see u around grain.


----------



## Windjammer

Windjammer said:


>


Damn it, i just noticed, i can see the general location of my house in the shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Oscar said:


> That is because Pakistanis are ashamed to admit that they arent the actual majority who wanted Pakistan in the first place.


Not really. I would've mentioned him if I had known of him. So that means we are just clueless most of us anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Track

Sinnerman108 said:


> What hating ?
> 
> Engine Kachaa maar raha hai ...
> 
> Tuning karwa !


lol, looks like a burnout, so....


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

*Awacs Anyone..????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

chauvunist said:


> *Awacs Anyone..????*



@Windjammer @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch 

BattlespaceX Parade Photography (Copyrighted) | Facebook

Check all the pictures on this thread (check previous pages as well)

My Shot Today Rehersal | Page 10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Stealth said:


> @Windjammer @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch
> 
> BattlespaceX Parade Photography (Copyrighted) | Facebook
> 
> Check all the pictures on this thread (check previous pages as well)
> 
> My Shot Today Rehersal | Page 10



Yeah bro i checked it all last night,Now going to check it again..Thanks

Edit:Checked it and i must say these are my favourites one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Too much rhetoric.. less about people.. and more about Guns.


----------



## Spring Onion

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Too much rhetoric.. l*ess about people.*. and more about Guns.



We dont have following kind of incident on Pakistan day hence less about people.

More about the people in India You mean like this ?

INDIA: *Dalit killed, 40 hurt for unfurling tricolour in Bihar village*
*
SASARAM: A dalit villager was stoned to death and at least 40 people were injured, eight of them seriously, as a 500-strong mob of upper caste men attacked them for defying their diktat of not to unfurl the tricolour in front of a temple of Sant Ravidas at Baddi village in Rohtas district, 160km from Patna, on Independence Day.

Dalit killed, 40 hurt for unfurling tricolour in Bihar village - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CENTCOM

We congratulate the whole nation of Pakistan on commemorating Pakistan Day. As we all know, Pakistan Day is observed on March 23 to commemorate the passage of the Lahore Resolution of 1940, now called the Pakistan Resolution, on March 23 1940 at the ground in Lahore where the Minar-e-Pakistan now stands.

It is no secret that the nation of Pakistan is facing various challenges and obstacles in the form of terrorism. It is our wish and desire to see peace prevail throughout the region. We stand with the nation during these testing times and wish a safe and secure future for the entire nation.

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

CENTCOM said:


> We congratulate the whole nation of Pakistan on commemorating Pakistan Day. As we all know, Pakistan Day is observed on March 23 to commemorate the passage of the Lahore Resolution of 1940, now called the Pakistan Resolution, on March 23 1940 at the ground in Lahore where the Minar-e-Pakistan now stands.
> 
> It is no secret that the nation of Pakistan is facing various challenges and obstacles in the form of terrorism. It is our wish and desire to see peace prevail throughout the region. We stand with the nation during these testing times and wish a safe and secure future for the entire nation.
> 
> Ali Khan
> Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM


this parade was special because it was a message to the terrorists that they cant cower us and also a morale booster for the ordinary people. 

I wish a continued and upbeat cooperation between Afghanistan- America and Pakistan in making this part a peaceful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Irfan Baloch said:


> this parade was special because it was a message to the terrorists that they cant cower us and also a morale booster for the ordinary people.
> 
> I wish a continued and upbeat cooperation between Afghanistan- America and Pakistan in making this part a peaceful place.


*cough* This parade is for terrorist?


----------



## Stealth

Irfan Baloch said:


> this parade was special because it was a message to the terrorists that they cant cower us and also a morale booster for the ordinary people.
> 
> I wish a continued and upbeat cooperation between Afghanistan- America and Pakistan in making this part a peaceful place.


IMO this parade is not for terrorists... WMD Strategic Force, P3 Orion, AWACS etc are not for terrorists... this parade is directly towards the enemies of Pakistan.... who funded these elements (Proxy) > Eastern neighbor particular

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Stealth said:


> IMO this parade is not for terrorists... WMD Strategic Force, P3 Orion, AWACS etc are not for terrorists... this parade is directly towards the enemies of Pakistan.... who funded these elements (Proxy) > Eastern neighbor particular




 You think your parade scares India? Does that mean you get all scared on the 26th of January? Parades are always a feel good show for the people. No hostile party is ever going to be intimidated by any parade.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Stealth said:


> IMO this parade is not for terrorists... WMD Strategic Force, P3 Orion, AWACS etc are not for terrorists... this parade is directly towards the enemies of Pakistan.... who funded these elements (Proxy) > Eastern neighbor particular


point taken and very well said yes
but do recall why the parades were cancelled back to back for 7 years. it was because of the security concerns. why we went at extra length to secure the site . it was because of any terrorist attack just like at Wahga border.

yes we displayed our strategic weapons for any conventional enemy but there was much more there for the terrorists as well and the hurt is evident. the habitual army haters that belong to so called left liberal wing and their unnatural allies who glorify terrorism were at pains mourning how much money is wasted on parade that would have fed tens of thousands and made so many schools and resolved their marital problems etc



Bang Galore said:


> You think your parade scares India? Does that mean you get all scared on the 26th of January? Parades are always a feel good show for the people. No hostile party is ever going to be intimidated by any parade.


you just proved me wrong and proved him right
well done

it is celebration but it comes with extra (weapons). message was for all enemies .



kaku1 said:


> *cough* This parade is for terrorist?


yes mera chand it was a message to the terrorists
because they were taking the credit for having it cancelled for 7 years. it was never cancelled because of Indian cold start or a gungho Indian PM.

but I might be wrong as the impulsive posts from you guys suggest.
here I am trying to play down our classical rhetoric but to no avail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

asad71 said:


> In all these posts/reports not a single word about the man who had moved the Lahore Resolution! The Premier of Bengal,Sher e Bangla A K Fazlul Huq, was late arriving. When he reached the venue Jinnah, who would deliver his speeches in English, was already delivering his address. Seeing the tall huge Huq, the Lahorites clamored for Jinnah to let Huq take the mike. Jinnah acceded saying, "When the tiger arrives, the lamb must give way". Huq, who was eloquent in Urdu, Persian and Arabic, beside Bengali and English, then moved the famous Resolution that has come down to be called the Pakistan Resolution.


Thanks for the wonderful historical glimpse.


----------



## Bang Galore

Irfan Baloch said:


> it is celebration but it comes with extra (weapons). message was for all enemies .



Many weapons may be a surprise for the people of the country but rarely ever for other countries. Did you see anything that was on display that India would have been genuinely surprised about?

I have a consistent view on this, I don't believe the Indian Republic day parade intimidates Pakistan & i don't think any parade in Pakistan will ever intimidate India.


----------



## kaku1

Bang Galore said:


> You think your parade scares India? Does that mean you get all scared on the 26th of January? Parades are always a feel good show for the people. No hostile party is ever going to be intimidated by any parade.







Yes they are, because it recorded in HD.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

kaku1 said:


> Yes they are, because it recorded in HD.


immaculate top tier bolloywood level presentation and finishing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaku1

Irfan Baloch said:


> immaculate top tier bolloywood level presentation and finishing


Naa, actually it was your parade which finished with Bollywood ending.

Those Air Shows never would be possible in India during Republic Day's Parade, obviously because of security concern. Even single engine aircraft are now not allowed during those parades.

BTW @Irfan Baloch,, what about beating the retreat? That also organized after 23rd March parade or going to happen?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Spring Onion said:


> We dont have following kind of incident on Pakistan day hence less about people.
> 
> More about the people in India You mean like this ?
> 
> INDIA: *Dalit killed, 40 hurt for unfurling tricolour in Bihar village
> 
> SASARAM: A dalit villager was stoned to death and at least 40 people were injured, eight of them seriously, as a 500-strong mob of upper caste men attacked them for defying their diktat of not to unfurl the tricolour in front of a temple of Sant Ravidas at Baddi village in Rohtas district, 160km from Patna, on Independence Day.
> 
> Dalit killed, 40 hurt for unfurling tricolour in Bihar village - The Times of India*


Really.. this is what you have to say... on a thread about Pakistan and Pakistan Day...all yuo could contribute is how a random guy was shot by a nutjob ..just because he was jealous.

Keep up the good work.

And i still hold my opinion... the parade and commentary needs some serious production revamp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

So no Chinese contingent or guests. I wonder where did all those news reports were from ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Yes I saw them but they were not paraded and I also think I saw Tank is same color in which was our Artillery M-109 but it was also not paraded


Everything was paraded n I was there.


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope .. Unless somebody photographed em outside .. Funny one of those guys had a front grip on a 50 cal ..



these commando's are bad A$$ , i really like their gear  
and the guns they got , wish someday i can take a pic with them 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah for an old guy ..
> Same goes for GOC SGG and his jump from 9000 FT..
> 
> Pretty fit for guys that age.



but in complete uniform and gear , an old man look awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> these commando's are bad A$$ , i really like their gear
> and the guns they got , wish someday i can take a pic with them



Yeah those guys were well equipped.. Wish I did take their pic (but couldn't i was with my Father)


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah those guys were well equipped.. Wish I did take their pic (but couldn't i was with my Father)



yeah , man .......
and Abba jee ke sath tu seedha bethna para ho ga janab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## firestorm77

Pakistan Day Prade HD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> yeah , man .......
> and Abba jee ke sath tu seedha bethna para ho ga janab



Yeah sob I wanted to smoke like hell but couldn't ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah sob I wanted to smoke like hell but couldn't ..



buri baat bhai , smoking bad for health ...

aur abba jee ke samne 
my eldest brother is 30, and still never smoke in front of my father or mother ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> buri baat bhai , smoking bad for health ...
> 
> aur abba jee ke samne
> my eldest brother is 30, and still never smoke in front of my father or mother ..


That's what I said .. Couldn't smoke infront if my father so had to wait for like 4 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's what I said .. Couldn't smoke infront if my father so had to wait for like 4 hours!



yes , so how was the parade ?? did you enjoy your time ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> yes , so how was the parade ?? did you enjoy your time ?



Parade was nice but the sun was ....!!'^{%${^?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Parade was nice but the sun was ....!!'^{%${^?



when i see people carrying a umbrella , 
i thought there is raining, but than realize that its sun ..

did you take any pics ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> when i see people carrying a umbrella ,
> i thought there is raining, but than realize that its sun ..
> 
> did you take any pics ?



Nope ... I was a fool for leaving my cell in the car.


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope ... I was a fool for leaving my cell in the car.



but do they allow you to take pics ?? from phone ??
i thought they dont allow to take pics ..

unless you or your family member is high rank official


----------



## Irfan Baloch

me_itsme said:


> So no Chinese contingent or guests. I wonder where did all those news reports were from ?


out of the of some idiot in the foreign office who didnt even consider asking Chinese first.
another genius decided that there was not much harm done so he threw another story that Chinese president will come on April (fools day)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Jungibaaz said:


> That's the beauty of the RD-93. If the aircraft can't kill you with weapons, enemy pilot dies of lung cancer.



LOOOOOOL


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> but do they allow you to take pics ?? from phone ??
> i thought they dont allow to take pics ..
> 
> unless you or your family member is high rank official


Yup.. Not sure about others but they didn't "check" senior officers and many ppl in the red enclosure were taking pics with their cells.


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup.. Not sure about others but they didn't "check" senior officers and many ppl in the red enclosure were taking pics with their cells.



well than it was bad luck for buddy 
but anyway Stealth bhai ne buhat Achi pics li hain ..

waise ek baat batao , tum Gwader se ho ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society




----------



## Srinivas

Happy Pakistan Day !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> well than it was bad luck for buddy
> but anyway Stealth bhai ne buhat Achi pics li hain ..
> 
> waise ek baat batao , tum Gwader se ho ??



Nai yaar .. Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nai yaar .. Quetta.



oh .. nice 
yaar i was planning to travel to Gwader with my university mates , i recently make a friend from Turbat , 
but mai sirf zara raste ki waja se khabra raha tha , ke safe hai ya nai ..
but what i heard from my friends that gwader is beautiful and safe ... 
so Inshallah i plan to visit there 

ap Gwader gaye ho ?? rasta main sab thek thak hai na ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> oh .. nice
> yaar i was planning to travel to Gwader with my university mates , i recently make a friend from Turbat ,
> but mai sirf zara raste ki waja se khabra raha tha , ke safe hai ya nai ..
> but what i heard from my friends that gwader is beautiful and safe ...
> so Inshallah i plan to visit there
> 
> ap Gwader gaye ho ?? rasta main sab thek thak hai na ?


Nahin yara unfortunately I've never been to gwadar,GB & Kashmir (Mirpur n bhimber don't really count lol. )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nahin yara unfortunately I've never been to gwadar,GB & Kashmir (Mirpur n bhi bet don't count lol. )



ary yaar 
waise ap ke dost wagera tu gaye hun gay na ?? 

its been long time i haven't left Karachi , but i guess now i really want to see all of Pakistan ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> ary yaar
> waise ap ke dost wagera tu gaye hun gay na ??
> 
> its been long time i haven't left Karachi , but i guess now i really want to see all of Pakistan ..



I Dnt think that area is dangerous but you should ask some frnd who has recently traveled there .. ( or fly to Gwadar)... @Armstrong. (His frnd is from gwadar)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sneaker

Oscar said:


> Works between 4pm -7pm


LOL, but seriously, is it just a typo or some kind of acronym or somethin?


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I Dnt think that area is dangerous but you should ask some frnd who has recently traveled there .. ( or fly to Gwadar)... @Armstrong. (His frnd is from gwadar)



My friend ?  

Which friend ?  

There was a friend as in someone who used to study with me who was from Gwadar; haven't talked to him in quite a while now so I dunno !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I Dnt think that area is dangerous but you should ask some frnd who has recently traveled there .. ( or fly to Gwadar)... @Armstrong. (His frnd is from gwadar)



yaar to be honest, i want to travel by road ..
i never travel by train 
i want to experience the beautiful beaches and other stuff .. 
if now i make a plan to travel inside pak i will choose train or by road 
with staying on different places 



Armstrong said:


> My friend ?
> 
> Which friend ?
> 
> There was a friend as in someone who used to study with me who was from Gwadar; haven't talked to him in quite a while now so I dunno !



loo butt shahb ap ne tu pehle hi inkaar ker diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> My friend ?
> 
> Which friend ?
> 
> There was a friend as in someone who used to study with me who was from Gwadar; haven't talked to him in quite a while now so I dunno !



Your buddy who's father is from gwadar n mom is from KPK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

Irfan Baloch said:


> out of the of some idiot in the foreign office who didnt even consider asking Chinese first.
> another genius decided that there was not much harm done so he threw another story that Chinese president will come on April (fools day)



Well, its good it was not true. On Pakistan Day it should only be Pakistan Armed forces not any other foreign countries.


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your buddy who's father is from gwadar n mom is from KPK?



Yup the same; we used to study together and play football together. Unfortunately I progressed further ahead in my ACCA and he moved to Islamabad to pursue an undergrad degree instead; so I haven't talked to him in some time !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

me_itsme said:


> Well, its good it was not true. On Pakistan Day it should only be Pakistan Armed forces not any other foreign countries.


we did have foreign leaders in the past as guests in these parades there is nothing odd
the odd part is apparently copying India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## VelocuR

Armstrong said:


> Yup the same; we used to study together and play football together. Unfortunately I progressed further ahead in my ACCA and he moved to Islamabad to pursue an undergrad degree instead; so I haven't talked to him in some time !



There you go, now you are here? How about you go to love chat with levina or any women you flirt?










Irfan Baloch said:


> we did have foreign leaders in the past as guests in these parades there is nothing odd
> the odd part is apparently copying India



Even US President Obama found this Indian parade a bit boring and he enjoyed chewing gum, it was just bad weather and heavy fogs. 

Obama came to India for business reason, not parade show. Nothing special. Just ignore trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

I can say below average march performance,can see in 0.23-0.25 sec,0.32-0.36 sec,0.37-0.40 sec if see carefully.No offence please


----------



## VelocuR

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available










Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman Flying in The F-16 Block 52+ On Pakistan Day Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

The soldiers were not in straight lines during parade and that was disappointing to see. 
They did not have enough rehearsals.



Mr.Nair said:


> I can say below average march performance,can see in 0.23-0.25 sec,0.32-0.36 sec,0.37-0.40 sec if see carefully.No offence please





Mr.Nair said:


> I can say below average march performance,can see in 0.23-0.25 sec,0.32-0.36 sec,0.37-0.40 sec if see carefully.No offence please


They did not have enough time for rehearsals. But we Pakistanis were happy to see the celebrations back in full glory after so many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Really.. this is what you have to say... on a thread about Pakistan and Pakistan Day...all yuo could contribute is how a random guy was shot by a nutjob ..just because he was jealous.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> And i still hold my opinion... the parade and commentary needs some serious production revamp.



1. it was not a random Guy it was a low cast Hindu who was killed by a high cast Hindu for hoisting Indian flag on Indian I-Day and oh you being an Indian was talking about Pakistani day parade and people? 

 you should see that and apply the same on Indian I-Day parade and your lack of less attention towards your own people who are shot dead for celebrating the Independence day because they are low cast.\

2. your opinion holds no weight since we feel your opinion need a serious production revamp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys...what was the annoying part about commentators ?

We also have commentators in our national parade....they say some nationalistic stuff with an enthusiastic tone to hype the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## me_itsme

VelocuR said:


> Even US President Obama found this Indian parade a bit boring and he enjoyed chewing gum, it was just bad weather and heavy fogs.
> 
> Obama came to India for business reason, not parade show. Nothing special. Just ignore trolls.



Well I was not trolling. But your post makes me say that at least he came for business reasons here and in your country your higher than mountain deeper than ocean friend dont even come to say hi


----------



## VelocuR

me_itsme said:


> Well I was not trolling. But your post makes me say that at least he came for business reasons here and in your country your higher than mountain deeper than ocean friend dont even come to say hi



Yes, that's great happy ending. Now Obama explained to the world that India has to respect women rights, gender equity, religious intolerances and more violences. Any foreigners delegates visit to Pakistan is optional, not mandatory.

Barack Obama challenges India on religious tolerance and women's rights | US news | The Guardian

Obama calls for religious tolerance, gender equity in final speech of India visit | Fox News



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
About China visit to Pakistan

"But western diplomats in Islamabad say Pakistan’s loss of face is an example of the country’s failure to understand the way Chinese leaders think.

*“China prefers to work quietly behind the scenes,” says one. “I don’t believe the Chinese were willing to rush to Islamabad just because President Obama went to Delhi . . . That’s not the Chinese way of doing things.”*

*Chinese officials in Islamabad refuse to be drawn into speculation over Mr Xi’s plans for a future visit. “Pakistan has its own considerations and we have our own,” one says.*

Ahead of Monday’s parade, a report from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (Sipri) has highlighted the military ties between the countries. Pakistan’s armed forces are dependent on China, with just over half of Pakistan’s weapons imports from 2010 to 2014 coming from the country, against 30 per cent from the US. Pakistan was easily China’s top customer, accounting for 41 per cent of the country’s military exports.

*“Pakistan is China’s closest partner and the relationship is built upon solid trust, in contrast to tensions surrounding Beijing’s relations with other states,” says Ikram Sehgal, a commentator on military and security affairs.*

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d7a2f668-cea3-11e4-86fc-00144feab7de.html#axzz3VKSUTJHR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Guys...what was the annoying part about commentators ?
> 
> We also have commentators in our national parade....they say some nationalistic stuff with an enthusiastic tone to hype the people.


some people are annoyed... coz one of the commentators (the girl) spoke in english (as a translator of sort) for the foriegn dignitaries..

*Kashmiris raise the Green and White/ Quami Parcham in indian Occupied Kashmir and sing the National Anthem:
*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153201136792139

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## B+ Dracula

You nitty-gritty ! thats the most thrilling part of the PARADE...atleast 1 day out of 365 we must throw Veil of Rationality away and let yourself release on the currents of Emotions 


Sinan said:


> Guys...what was the annoying part about commentators ?
> 
> We also have commentators in our national parade....they say some nationalistic stuff with an enthusiastic tone to hype the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> some people are annoyed... coz one of the commentators (the girl) spoke in english (as a translator of sort) for the foriegn dignitaries..
> 
> *Kashmiris raise the Green and White/ Quami Parcham in indian Occupied Kashmir and sing the National Anthem:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153201136792139


And what does it prove?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> And what does it prove?



ask yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ask yourself.


1 out of millions as an example to ask myself? OK.


----------



## IrbiS

ShowGun said:


> You nitty-gritty ! thats the most thrilling part of the PARADE...atleast 1 day out of 365 we must throw Veil of Rationality away and let yourself release on the currents of Emotions


You too Niazi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> 1 out of millions as an example to ask myself? OK.



 dil behlanay kou Ghalib ... Yeh khayal bhi axha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dil behlanay kou Ghalib ... Yeh khayal bhi axha hai.


Ye to India ka dialouge hona chahiye.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> Ye to India ka dialouge hona chahiye.



true,... apnay aap kou tasali denay ki bajai yehi baat sheeshay k samnay kharay ho kar kaha karo,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> true,... apnay aap kou tasali denay ki bajai yehi baat sheeshay k samnay kharay ho kar kaha karo,,


Pichhle 70 saal se keh rahe hain confidence ke saath. 

But still Pakistanis stuck to 1947 facts. ATB for your stay in the past.


----------



## B+ Dracula

IrbiS said:


> You too Niazi?


U mean IMRAN KHAN


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> Pichhle 70 saal se keh rahe hain confidence ke saath.
> 
> But still Pakistanis stuck to 1947 facts. ATB for your stay in the past.



And so are you... only the time has changed... the ground realities are the same... occupational forces and bloodshed.. and still the Kashmiris hoist the National Flag and burn the indian flag..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

ShowGun said:


> U mean IMRAN KHAN


If it's your name. Now I think you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

VelocuR said:


> Yes, that's great happy ending. Now Obama explained to the world that India has to respect women rights, gender equity, religious intolerances and more violences. * Any foreigners delegates visit to Pakistan is optional, not mandatory.*
> 
> Barack Obama challenges India on religious tolerance and women's rights | US news | The Guardian
> 
> Obama calls for religious tolerance, gender equity in final speech of India visit | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> About China visit to Pakistan
> 
> "But western diplomats in Islamabad say Pakistan’s loss of face is an example of the country’s failure to understand the way Chinese leaders think.
> 
> *“China prefers to work quietly behind the scenes,” says one. “I don’t believe the Chinese were willing to rush to Islamabad just because President Obama went to Delhi . . . That’s not the Chinese way of doing things.”*
> 
> *Chinese officials in Islamabad refuse to be drawn into speculation over Mr Xi’s plans for a future visit. “Pakistan has its own considerations and we have our own,” one says.*
> 
> Ahead of Monday’s parade, a report from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (Sipri) has highlighted the military ties between the countries. Pakistan’s armed forces are dependent on China, with just over half of Pakistan’s weapons imports from 2010 to 2014 coming from the country, against 30 per cent from the US. Pakistan was easily China’s top customer, accounting for 41 per cent of the country’s military exports.
> 
> *“Pakistan is China’s closest partner and the relationship is built upon solid trust, in contrast to tensions surrounding Beijing’s relations with other states,” says Ikram Sehgal, a commentator on military and security affairs.*
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d7a2f668-cea3-11e4-86fc-00144feab7de.html#axzz3VKSUTJHR




That is exactly what I was saying until you come in with your stupid post. As for the other part regarding Chinese, you keep proving my point. And Obama's speech I see nothing wrong or insulting in what he said. But I am not going to derail the thread by talking crap unlike you.


----------



## RAMPAGE

I wanna see an ICBM TeL like this one in 2025 parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And so are you... only the time has changed... the ground realities are the same... occupational forces and bloodshed.. and still the Kashmiris hoist the National Flag and burn the indian flag..


And in the same state BJP comes to power. 

In same state 70% voting takes place. 

No. wait. But incident by 1 person is extrapolated to whole. 
Thats called DOOBTE KO TINKE KA SAHARA. CATCHING THE STRAW. 

As I said, we know what ground realities are on our side of border. Hence, we welcome your perceptions and beliefs. ATB. 



RAMPAGE said:


> I wanna see an ICBM TeL like this one in 2025 parade.


Why 2025? I believe, you just have to ask China and get it. But I think its the concern of USA thats stopping you from going intercontinential.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

WAR-rior said:


> And what does it prove?


Have you seen the Vid ?

Those 10 Women in the video Belongs to the organization "Dukhtaran E Millat" which claims to have 350 Members.

Now here is the irony ,the chief of the said org. Is Asia Andrabi whose brothers caught in Pak on the charges of terrorism and now her video gracing this thread 

Asiya Andrabi’s 3 nephews arrested in Pakistan for “terror links” - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> And in the same state BJP comes to power.
> 
> In same state 70% voting takes place.



Ever heard of PDP? and the deadlock ? dont BS a Bullshitter!


> No. wait. But incident by 1 person is extrapolated to whole.
> Thats called DOOBTE KO TINKE KA SAHARA. CATCHING THE STRAW.
> 
> 
> As I said, we know what ground realities are on our side of border. Hence, we welcome your perceptions and beliefs. ATB.



You do?






Kashmir: Militant attack on police station kills four - BBC News



> Why 2025? I believe, you just have to ask China and get it. But I think its the concern of USA thats stopping you from going intercontinential.



Spoken like an insecure teenage chick.. stay classy baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

WAR-rior said:


> Why 2025? I believe, you just have to ask China and get it. But I think its the concern of USA thats stopping you from going intercontinential.


EL kha PK lekin apnay section mai ja k.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

PAF maintenance sure is very lazy!
It only takes a few minutes to remove these oil stains. A month later, these stains will be as hard to remove as cancer from body.

On a side not: maybe it has been months and they can't remove it anymore LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ever heard of PDP? and the deadlock ? dont BS a Bullshitter!
> 
> 
> You do?
> 
> View attachment 207188
> 
> 
> Kashmir: Militant attack on police station kills four - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like an insecure teenage chick.. stay classy baby.


Ohh my my. Please enlighten me about a party of my country. 

PDP has made govt completely on its own in an anti India state. Ya dude. U r right. U R A BULSHITTER.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh my my. Please enlighten me about a party of my country.
> 
> PDP has made govt completely on its own in an anti India state. Ya dude. U r right. U R A BULSHITTER.



As i said stay classy ... with gay facts and gayer replies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As i said stay classy ... with gay facts and gayer replies..


Frankly, your link bout militant attack is such a HUGE and CREDIBLE source and proof of ALL KASHMIRIS being anti India or PRO PAKISTAN. I told u na, U r a Bullshitter. No doubt.


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> Frankly, your link bout militant attack is such a HUGE and CREDIBLE source and proof of ALL KASHMIRIS being anti India or PRO PAKISTAN. I told u na, U r a Bullshitter. No doubt.



I can post more.. aswell as videos of Kashmiri killed by indian occupational forces being mourned by thousands of Kashmiris...

Pak flags being hoisted in iOK,indian burnt and so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I can post more.. aswell as videos of Kashmiri killed by indian occupational forces being mourned by thousands of Kashmiris...
> 
> Pak flags being hoisted in iOK,indian burnt and so on...


Exactly. Thats what I aid. U are absolutely right when you say all those examples represent ALL KASHMIRIS.


----------



## Xn Jin

If anybody have HD link of 23 march prade then plz share


----------



## baqai

apparently there is another controversy, ACM Sohail was shown to lead the flypast but there are people who are saying that he was not the one who actually flew it but he was the RIO ... not that matters a lot to me


----------



## B+ Dracula

WAR-rior said:


> Frankly, your link bout militant attack is such a HUGE and CREDIBLE source and proof of ALL KASHMIRIS being anti India or PRO PAKISTAN. I told u na, U r a Bullshitter. No doubt.



Valley erupts in protest over deaths in Army firing - The Hindu
Valley tense after killing of youths in army firing
PressTV-Fresh clashes erupt in Kashmir
Teenager killed in anti-Israeli protests in India-held Kashmir - World - DAWN.COM
Anti-India protests across Kashmir on Eid day - World - DAWN.COM
Mass protests continue in Indian-held Kashmir - World Socialist Web Site
Anger erupts again in Kashmir | SocialistWorker.org
Police shoot dead 18 during protests in Kashmir - BBC News
Mass rapes: Kashmir rights group calls for new probe - The Express Tribune
Valley erupts in protest over deaths in Army firing - The Hindu

*Remember this !* Indian army have control over activities of DEMONSTRATORS to confined them in limited place But it wont mean you can stop their mind to analyse the situation......Death of Mir Waiz Farooq 1989 & Afzal Guru when your army stopped protestors to demonstrate peacefully
*Forget....*
Ask yourself...for a moment.....Muslim Majority kashmir wanna associate themselves with Hindu India?? In any moment of their struggle ? Your Skin Color?? Your Stature?? Your Dress?? Geography?? Caste-Culture?? ....many Q need A
.
Maybe you say Pakistan is involved in above disruption by backing Muj's.......but how they are surviving in harsh environment without Public Support?? do u think they get 3 times meal from Pakistan??? then Arsenals supply?? where they live or hide or diappear after killing your soldiers??

Wont you think history is reapting itself ...when Marhata Peshwa Sheva-Ji by the support of General Public successfuly assaulted Mughal Army...Hit & run tactics .. then go disappear in Jungle... which finally lead to Fall of Mughal Empire?? i think so thats the observable fate of Repub of India.....after all Gandhi Ji was killed by his own Mental Retards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

ShowGun said:


> Valley erupts in protest over deaths in Army firing - The Hindu
> Valley tense after killing of youths in army firing
> PressTV-Fresh clashes erupt in Kashmir
> Teenager killed in anti-Israeli protests in India-held Kashmir - World - DAWN.COM
> Anti-India protests across Kashmir on Eid day - World - DAWN.COM
> Mass protests continue in Indian-held Kashmir - World Socialist Web Site
> Anger erupts again in Kashmir | SocialistWorker.org
> Police shoot dead 18 during protests in Kashmir - BBC News
> Mass rapes: Kashmir rights group calls for new probe - The Express Tribune
> Valley erupts in protest over deaths in Army firing - The Hindu
> 
> *Remember this !* Indian army have control over activities of DEMONSTRATORS to confined them in limited place But it wont mean you can stop their mind to analyse the situation......Death of Mir Waiz Farooq 1989 & Afzal Guru when your army stopped protestors to demonstrate peacefully
> *Forget....*
> Ask yourself...for a moment.....Muslim Majority kashmir wanna associate themselves with Hindu India?? In any moment of their struggle ? Your Skin Color?? Your Stature?? Your Dress?? Geography?? Caste-Culture?? ....many Q need A
> .
> Maybe you say Pakistan is involved in above disruption by backing Muj's.......but how they are surviving in harsh environment without Public Support?? do u think they get 3 times meal from Pakistan??? then Arsenals supply?? where they live or hide or diappear after killing your soldiers??
> 
> Wont you think history is reapting itself ...when Marhata Peshwa Sheva-Ji by the support of General Public successfuly assaulted Mughal Army...Hit & run tactics .. then go disappear in Jungle... which finally lead to Fall of Mughal Empire?? i think so thats the observable fate of Repub of India.....after all Gandhi Ji was killed by his own Mental Retards


And all this gives a perfect logic for 70% voter turnout in the state with both PDP and BJP splitting power. Logic says 1 simple thing. Majority of Kashmiris want Indian Democracy with half wanting pro independence tilting PDP and half want pro India nationalist BJP. Thats truth of Kashmir for u.

Now dont give us incidents from seperatist´s mohallas with 18-20 people raising their voices. Again I said, Logic.


----------



## Rafi

WAR-rior said:


> And all this gives a perfect logic for 70% voter turnout in the state with both PDP and BJP splitting power. Logic says 1 simple thing. Majority of Kashmiris want Indian Democracy with half wanting pro independence tilting PDP and half want pro India nationalist BJP. Thats truth of Kashmir for u.
> 
> Now dont give us incidents from seperatist´s mohallas with 18-20 people raising their voices. Again I said, Logic.



fck off mate, this is the 23rd March thread, open another one, and don't troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Rafi said:


> fck off mate, this is the 23rd March thread, open another one, and don't troll here.


Sorry Dude. I agree to your point. But trust me, an Indian will never bring Kashmir thing with a Pakistani. I hope PAkistanis stop talking Kashmir in any other topic thread.


----------



## Rafi

WAR-rior said:


> Sorry Dude. I agree to your point. But trust me, an Indian will never bring Kashmir thing with a Pakistani. I hope PAkistanis stop talking Kashmir in any other topic thread.



It's ok, just get angry when we have the same arguments, over and over again. Back to the topic.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>It&#39;s not a scene from a lollywood film, she is a real deadly Police commando, Ma Sha Allah proud of women of Pakistan <a href="A Good Soldier on Twitter: "It's not a scene from a lollywood film, she is a real deadly Police commando, Ma Sha Allah proud of women of Pakistan http://t.co/TpftH6Dm1W"">pic.twitter.com/TpftH6Dm1W</a></p>&mdash; A Good Soldier (@Soldier_pk) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579702349137985536">March 22, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>It&#39;s not a scene from a lollywood film, she is a real deadly Police commando, Ma Sha Allah proud of women of Pakistan <a href="A Good Soldier on Twitter: "It's not a scene from a lollywood film, she is a real deadly Police commando, Ma Sha Allah proud of women of Pakistan http://t.co/TpftH6Dm1W"">pic.twitter.com/TpftH6Dm1W</a></p>&mdash; A Good Soldier (@Soldier_pk) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579702349137985536">March 22, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Pretty Pakistani Female Commando.


----------



## django

WAR-rior said:


> Sorry Dude. I agree to your point. But trust me, an Indian will never bring Kashmir thing with a Pakistani. I hope PAkistanis stop talking Kashmir in any other topic thread.



As a kashmiri I say piss off to an Indian thread , you are not wanted here, this is about Pakistan military parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

baqai said:


> apparently there is another controversy, ACM Sohail was shown to lead the flypast but there are people who are saying that he was not the one who actually flew it but he was the RIO ... not that matters a lot to me


It is clear from the video shot that he was in a F-16D and in the rear cockpit, where RIO sits. I also did not understand why he did not fly a F-16C, and if he had to fly F-16D, why not as the pilot. Maybe some kind of a safety measure. It is a tradition that the ACM leads the flight past but what if they are not fully fit for one reason or another to handle the aircraft? 

@Horus @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

baqai said:


> apparently there is another controversy, ACM Sohail was shown to lead the flypast but there are people who are saying that he was not the one who actually flew it but he was the RIO ... not that matters a lot to me



There's no controversy as no one claimed of him flying the AC. It was clearly a D block 52+


----------



## Hurter

On a serious note, We haven't seen Ghauri Missile in the parade. 



Path-Finder said:


> Why is Khawja Sra on stage?



Kyu k govt k saath saath army ne isko bhi dandaa dia tha wo bhi special... But they are not even bothering which faggot is standing right next to them.


----------



## SQ8

syedali73 said:


> It is clear from the video shot that he was in a F-16D and in the rear cockpit, where RIO sits. I also did not understand why he did not fly a F-16C, and if he had to fly F-16D, why not as the pilot. Maybe some kind of a safety measure. It is a tradition that the ACM leads the flight past but what if they are not fully fit for one reason or another to handle the aircraft?
> 
> @Horus @Oscar



Not such an issue. He perhaps has had a staff job for too long or is perhaps not completely fit to fly the aircraft or more likely is not current on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Junaid B said:


> On a serious note, We haven't seen Ghauri Missile in the parade.


Ghauri has been retired.

But likewise we did not see Ghaznavi,Abdali and Raad


----------



## dilpakistani

shaheenmissile said:


> Ghauri has been retired.
> 
> But likewise we did not see Ghaznavi,Abdali and Raad


Probably the limited space issue on the parade venue


----------



## skybolt

*Wing commander Usman ali the guy who flew JF-17 Thunder above Islamabad on 23rd march*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mughal-Prince

air marshal said:


> *LATEST:
> 
> Erieye
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

By the way kuch logon ki jhan^@!n sulganay kay liya yehi picture kafi hai  kehtay hn gay yeh kaisay buch gaya .*

I saw its VIP transporter version flying over Karachi. Although a propeller aircraft but quiet a faster one which impresses me.


----------



## Mughal-Prince

skybolt said:


> *Wing commander Usman ali the guy who flew JF-17 Thunder above Islamabad on 23rd march*



This chap looks huge Masha ALLAH


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Oscar said:


> Not such an issue. He perhaps has had a staff job for too long or is perhaps not completely fit to fly the aircraft or more likely is not current on it.



I did think of it but Oscar didn't saw him going unconscious in high G manoeuvres and seems enjoyed his flight pattern and it seems he had control as well as he seems synced with moves with calmness and composure.

I fealt he was yawning while flying and like he's saying "aan Han block 52 is good but block 15 is more maneuver able" :p.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hurter

dilpakistani said:


> Probably the limited space issue on the parade venue



The parade was not as big as it used to be. Maybe after a long gap they just wanted to take a start. Hopefully, we'll get to see bigger event in next year.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi ..*.....................
This is from 1956, When *Pakistan Day Parade *was "Republic Day Parade". 












_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

engineer saad said:


> I already posted bro let me check.


Azad Kashmir | Page 16


----------



## Windjammer

@Irfan Baloch, @DESERT FIGHTER @Armstrong @Horus @engineer saad

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch, @DESERT FIGHTER @Armstrong @Horus @engineer saad


Laugh my asssss off

the best poster of the month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767702386660267

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch, @DESERT FIGHTER @Armstrong @Horus @engineer saad


Bro shukar karein Lt Gen Haroon ko nae banaya chief nae to woh inko paratrooping bhi kerwata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

Is it true that ACM Sohail was sitting in twin seater F-16 .... why ...... i remember that ACMs in past flew solo fly pasts ... also checked the video and position of CFT in relation to his sitting position, it seemed a twin seater... and on landing approac he was looking from sideways also as if he was in back seat.... was he not actually controlling it....has anyone noticed it?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Windjammer said:


>


Air force, Army, who is the third guy? Navy?



Junaid B said:


> On a serious note, We haven't seen Ghauri Missile in the parade.


Ghauri failed  After its last test launch failed and its parts fell in some villages, it has been completely retired, as there have been no tests for it either.


----------



## skybolt

Windjammer said:


>


Yes Pakistan Navy


----------



## skybolt

*9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016*
*22-25 November 2016 [Mark Your Calendar]

Facebook Event Page - IDEAS 2016
9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 | Facebook*​

The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), showcases a wide variety of Military technology, ranging from equipment used in the third world countries to the most sophisticated systems from the West. This exhibition provides a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements...

Organized By: Defence Export Promotion Organization
A Venture of: Government of Pakistan
Supported By: Pakistan Armed Forces
Endorsed By: Trade Development Authority of Pakistan
Event Manager: Badar Expo Solutions


----------



## Windjammer

*PAF Air chief runs in to lead the flypast.*

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> *PAF Air chief runs in to lead the flypast.*
> 
> @Horus



why did the jets had tanks on them, did they came from different corners of the country?


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> why did the jets had tanks on them, did they came from different corners of the country?


Most fighter jets around the globe, fly with external tanks.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> Most fighter jets around the globe, fly with external tanks.



no sir i am asking for this specific fly past?


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> no sir i am asking for this specific fly past?


My dear, participating aircraft don't just take-off from their respective bases and fly over the venue, they have to hold pattern and fly in circuits before executing their run in, so extra fuel is always viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

Junaid B said:


> On a serious note, We haven't seen Ghauri Missile in the parade.


I suppose operational weapons systems made by NDC only were displayed in the parade, as Abdali (SUPARCO), Ghaznavi (PMO), Ghauri (KRL), Ra'ad (AWC) weren't displayed.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Heard from a reliable poster on PAKDEF, that the lead JCO Paratrooper for the SSW in the parade was a Hindu from Sindh, good that the minorities and also people from outside traditional recruitment are joining the forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Al Bhatti said:


> 23 March 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asif Durrani, Pakistan Ambassador to UAE, hoisting the national flag to mark the 75th Pakistan Resolution Day at Pakistan Embassy, Abu Dhabi on Monday, March 23, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanyar Khawaja, President, Pakistan Business Council, Zahid Tirmzi, Vice President, Pakistan Association of Dubai and Consul General Javed Jalil Khattak of Pakistan during the Cake Cutting Ceremony for the Pakistan Day 2015 at the Pakistan Consulate in Dubai on Monday, March 23, 2015.
> 
> 
> Pakistan shows patriotic dedication on National Day
> 
> *Pakistani community member around the world were called upon to strive for a further politically, economically and socially strong Pakistan. *
> 
> Pakistan in its 68 years existence has been facing numerous challenges and measured up each one with resilience and resolve, said Ambassador Asif Durrani on the occasion to mark the country’s 75 National Day anniversary.
> 
> The founders of Pakistan made a declaration to create Muslim state carved-out of Indian Sub-Continent, which finally achieved 68 years ago when Pakistan appeared in the world map as a new state.
> 
> Pakistan’s Ambassador to the UAE, Asif Durrani, after unfurling the national flag at the embassy premises on Monday to mark the 75th National Day, said was and is able to face any kind of challenges and making progress politically and economically.
> 
> The day on Monday began with flag-hoisting ceremonies at the Embassy in Abu Dhabi, Consulate General in Dubai, community associations and schools across the UAE with national zeal and fervor. During the ceremony, National Day speeches of the President and Prime Minister of the country were also read out.
> 
> The main ceremony was at the Embassy in Abu Dhabi, where Ambassador Durrani gave an emotional speech calling for unified resolve by Pakistani community members around the world to strive for a further politically, economically and socially strong Pakistan.
> 
> The ceremony was attended a large number of Pakistani community members, particularly school children in colourful traditional attires, depicting the life-style of all the provinces and regions of the country.
> 
> Children from different schools from Abu Dhabi, including those Christian community schools, began the ceremony with the recitation of national anthem and songs with messages that Pakistan was a citadel for multi-culture, multi-lingual and multi-religion souls living in peace despite of terrorist attacks by some groups with their agendas to disturb the peaceful atmosphere.
> 
> “Pakistan was both our identity and destiny. In its 68 years, Pakistani nation had witnessed many challenges and measured up to each one with resilience and resolve,” said Durrani.
> 
> In this context, he also mentioned the success of the ongoing operation Zarb-e-Azb in the light of the latest terrorist attack on a Peshawar school.
> 
> Recalling the historic struggle of the Muslims of South Asia for a separate homeland under the leadership of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, he urged the community to play their role with dedication and commitment to make Pakistan a stronger and prosperous country.
> 
> The ambassador also referred to historical and bilateral relations with the UAE, and said he was satisfied over the existing level of bilateral relations. “Under the present leadership of both countries, the relations will keep on further strengthening,” he said.
> 
> In Dubai, a similar ceremony was held at Pakistan Consulate General, where Consul General Javed Jalil Khattak hoisted the Pakistan national flag starting with recitation verses from Holy Quran and national anthem.
> 
> The ceremony was held at the consulate premises attended by a large number of local community members and those from neighbouring emirates.
> 
> Kattak also read out the messages of the President and Prime Minister of the country and recalled the sacrifices that led to the creation of a Muslim state, Pakistan.
> 
> “The founders of Pakistan led by Mohammed Ali Jinnah, the founding father of the nation, envisioned a country where Muslims could lead their lives according to their own values and traditions, while the non-Muslims would also be free to practice their own religion,” he told the audience.
> 
> Kattak als stressed upon forging unity among the rank and file of the Pakistani community.
> 
> He extended his warmest felicitations to the Pakistani community residing in the Emirates and urged the community to work tirelessly for the progress and development of UAE and Pakistan and abide by local norms under all circumstances.
> 
> Elsewhere in the country, Pakistani community organizations and schools organized similar functions, including lectures and cultural shows.
> 
> Pakistan shows patriotic dedication on National Day - Khaleej Times


Bhatti sahab ap ki tasweer kahan hai?


----------



## Menace2Society

What is this?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Menace2Society said:


> What is this?



*M60 AVLB*

The M60 AVLB is armored vechile based on the M60 Patton main battle tank chassis used for the launching and retrieval of a 60 feet (18 m) scissors-type bridge. The AVLB consists of three major sections: the launcher, the vehicle hull, and the bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


> View attachment 207189



This heavy diesel engine is really "shitting bricks" to carry this massive Shaheen-II missile. Just look at the amount of smoke around the vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Stop using terms like that, for all that matters, he was/is a Pakistani. Period.



Rafi said:


> Heard from a reliable poster on PAKDEF, that the lead JCO Paratrooper for the SSW in the parade was a *Hindu from Sindh*, good that the minorities and also people from outside traditional recruitment are joining the forces.


----------



## Viper0011.

Windjammer said:


> @Irfan Baloch, @DESERT FIGHTER @Armstrong @Horus @engineer saad



I finally got this translated....and figured out. Is it really true that Gen. Raheel's stick is keeping these guys here? You are forgetting the BMW 5 Series that he enjoys riding,a long with the White S550 your Naval chief enjoys, are a courtesy of the SAME people. Remember, Army or any brave soldier of the army can't grow a tree on his own, let alone growing a country's economy and a system. Its very apparent, Army folks in Pakistan care for their little circle of power including half a million soldiers. When it comes time to feed the remainder of the 200 million poor people's homes, getting them jobs, healthcare, education, it is the elected government who does that.

If it was up to the Army, Pakistan would've gotten bankrupt in the past three years and probably broken by now. But the problem is, who's going to give them the king like lavish lifestyle they enjoy? Well.....the "STICK" is clearly with the ones who write all checks, including the checks to the mighty generals, only God knows what jobs they'd do if the country went bankrupt and had no money to spend. You guys grossly miscalculate the reality, quiet often on here. The days or Zia and Mushy the Bushy are gone and will never come back.....time for a servant to serve the nation, and resign when asked to, not raise hell or even eyebrows. Just a salute as a symbol of professionalism and leave the post, like it happens in India, the US, the UK, etc,etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Viper0011. said:


> I finally got this translated....and figured out. Is it really true that Gen. Raheel's stick is keeping these guys here? You are forgetting the BMW 5 Series that he enjoys riding,a long with the White S550 your Naval chief enjoys, are a courtesy of the SAME people. Remember, Army or any brave soldier of the army can't grow a tree on his own, let alone growing a country's economy and a system. Its very apparent, Army folks in Pakistan care for their little circle of power including half a million soldiers. When it comes time to feed the remainder of the 200 million poor people's homes, getting them jobs, healthcare, education, it is the elected government who does that.
> 
> If it was up to the Army, Pakistan would've gotten bankrupt in the past three years and probably broken by now. But the problem is, who's going to give them the king like lavish lifestyle they enjoy? Well.....the "STICK" is clearly with the ones who write all checks, including the checks to the mighty generals, only God knows what jobs they'd do if the country went bankrupt and had no money to spend. You guys grossly miscalculate the reality, quiet often on here. The days or Zia and Mushy the Bushy are gone and will never come back.....time for a servant to serve the nation, and resign when asked to, not raise hell or even eyebrows. Just a salute as a symbol of professionalism and leave the post, like it happens in India, the US, the UK, etc,etc.


i told u before we know whats best for us and whats not. U really need to stop being a mediator for civil leaders of pakistan now. We have the performance to compare when Pak is with military dictatorship whats the performance and when its not whats is. U seriously not need to try and convince of the members of forum about empty optimism.


----------



## Viper0011.

Umair Nawaz said:


> i told u before we know whats best for us and whats not. U really need to stop being a mediator for civil leaders of pakistan now. We have the performance to compare when Pak is with military dictatorship whats the performance and when its not whats is. U seriously not need to try and convince of the members of forum about empty optimism.



There is no empty optimism. Name ONE general who brought $ 10 billion dollars worth of direct investment by investors (not including payments for operations in WOT)????

I'd love to see progress comparison right here. Now the comparison is with the current elected government, who is sitting on over a $ 100 billion investment portfolio. Your stock market has almost doubled since these guys came in. That's almost $ 20 billion additional investments and volume. Bloomberg listed Pakistan's market at number 3 best return markets of 2014 out of top 20......

I don't "convince" anyone on here. The numbers don't lie. And I just gave you some number to match. I don't think there is anyone who could match these numbers throughout the entire history of Pakistan !!


----------



## Rafi

Thorough Pro said:


> Stop using terms like that, for all that matters, he was/is a Pakistani. Period.



Of course, he is a Pakistani, but it makes one proud that such a small community, and according to indians oppressed, is lead paratrooper in the parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Rafi said:


> Heard from a reliable poster on PAKDEF, that the lead JCO Paratrooper for the SSW in the parade was a Hindu from Sindh, good that the minorities and also people from outside traditional recruitment are joining the forces.



Yup his name was Chief Warrant Officer Sudhir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

